# Το ευχετήριο γαϊτάνι



## daeman (Jun 20, 2009)

Τα νήματα θωρώ πολλά,
μα για ευχές κιανένα
του καθενός προσωπικά
γενέθλια τιμημένα

Για τούτο πλέκω στοργικά
πολύχρονο γαϊτάνι,
τς ευχές μας να χαρίζομε
σ' όποιους ο νους μας βάνει

*Εμπρός* *λοιπόν*, *ευχηθείτε* *και...* *ευτυχείτε*! 





οέο


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2009)

Παίρνω το θάρρος να εγκαινιάσω το γαϊτάνι των γενέθλιων ευχών, απευθύνοντας εγκάρδια _Χρόνια Πολλά, Χρόνια Καλά_ στη σούπερ μοδερατόρισσά μας, την Κάπα18, με ένα από τα πιο όμορφα κομμάτια του Παύλου Σιδηρόπουλου με πολύ ταιριαστό τίτλο:




 
Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ, καθώς φοβάμαι και το μαστίγιο...


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2009)

Και λιγάκι καθυστερημένα (από χθες) _Χρόνια Πολλά_ στην Porkcastle, με την ευχή να μην πέσει ποτέ πάνω σε τέτοιο αντίπαλο...:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2009)

Και αναδρομικά (από τις 8 Ιουνίου), στον Δρ7χ απευθύνω φιλικά _Χρόνια Πολλά_ χρησιμοποιώντας έναν άλλο Δρα με πολλά πρόσωπα, με την ευχή να αναγεννιέται πάντα, όπως αυτοί εδώ:




υπό τους ήχους ενός παλιού αγαπημένου κομματιού, σε καλούτσικη νέα εκτέλεση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, λοιπόν, σε όλες και όλον!


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

_Χρόνια πολλά_ στην Kalliana, με δύο από τις πιο διασκεδαστικές μάγισσες που επινοήθηκαν ποτέ, την Granny Weatherwax και τη Nanny Ogg του Terry Pratchett




αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην προσθέσω και μια σχετική απολαυστική σκηνή από το Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> Παίρνω το θάρρος να εγκαινιάσω το γαϊτάνι των γενέθλιων ευχών, απευθύνοντας εγκάρδια _Χρόνια Πολλά, Χρόνια Καλά_ στη σούπερ μοδερατόρισσά μας, την Κάπα18
> Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ, καθώς φοβάμαι και το μαστίγιο...



Ως γνωστόν λειτουργώ με χρονοκαθυστέρηση και μόλις το είδα! Ευχαριστώ, αγαπητέ! Και το μαστίγιο μην το φοβάσαι, σφυρίζει μόνο κλέφτικα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2009)

Κι από εμένα αναδρομικές ευχαριστίες :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2009)

Χεμ, χεμ: εφιστώ την προσοχή σας στο γεγονός ότι ο φίλτατος ψαχτήρι-tech freak-φωτεινός παντογνώστης και συμφορουμίτης εορτάζει σήμερα το ευτυχές γεγονός των γενεθλίων του. 
Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζάζουλα!!!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας! :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Μεταξίες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2009)

Μεταξία λένε τελικά τον Ομπάμα;  :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2009)

Κοίτα να δεις, που ο Ομπάμα έχει γενέθλια την επομένη από εμένα — αλλά προφανώς στας ΗΠΑ δεν είναι στιγματισμένη η 4η Αυγούστου...


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2009)

Φαντάσου να είχε ο Ομπάμα γενέθλια ένα μήνα ακριβώς πριν: εξαδάχτυλο θα τονε βγάζαν!


----------



## Costas (Aug 15, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Μαρίες, στις Παναγιώτες και στους Παναγιώτηδες, στους Τάκηδες, στις Δέσποινες, και σε όσες/ους ξέχασα! Χρόνια πολλά στην Usurpadora!


----------



## Costas (Aug 26, 2009)

*Απευχετήριο*

Μαύρη επέτειος. Μνήμη της μάχης του Ματζικέρτ, 26 Αυγούστου 1071.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 26, 2009)

ναι, αλλά την ίδια μέρα το 1943, λέει το μητρώο της ελληνικής μουσικής, γεννιόταν στην Αφρική ο Ντόριαν Γκρέι Βρασίδας Χαραλαμπίδης (Δάκης)


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> ναι, αλλά την ίδια μέρα το 1943, λέει το μητρώο της ελληνικής μουσικής, γεννιόταν στην Αφρική ο Ντόριαν Γκρέι Βρασίδας Χαραλαμπίδης (Δάκης)


 
Στην Αλεξάνδρεια, μάλιστα. 
Ε, χρόνια του πολλά, λοιπόν, με μια ανατολίτικη εκτέλεσή του σε πασίγνωστο ελληνικό τραγούδι (Αμ τι, εξάγουμε και μουσική, βεβαίως, βεβαίως... Τον άκουγα πιτσιρικάς στο πρώτο μου τρανζιστοράκι, λες να μου 'μεινε κάνα κουσούρι;)


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

Nickel, ένα μήνα άκαπνος· να τον χρονίσεις! (ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει τρόπος να βάζουμε στη Λεξιλογία τη σωστή άνω τελεία: 0387+Alt-x;) --Α, επ' ευκαιρία, έχεις πια περάσει τα μισά του αριθμού των αναρτήσεών σου στο τ.: καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2009)

Alt + 0183 :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2009)

Όχι, Παλάβρα, αυτό είναι άλλο. Είναι η μεσαία τελεία, πιο χαμηλή από αυτήν που λέω εγώ. Δες νήμα στο τ.
Η μεσαία πιάνει σε όλα τα περιβάλλοντα, αλλά η άνω, που είναι η σωστή, πιάνει μόνο στο Word. Και ρωτάω: δεν μπορεί να πιάνει και εδώ;


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2009)

Τον γνωρίζω τον κωδικό, τον ανέφερα ήδη 4 αναρτήσεις πιο πάνω. Απλώς, τον έχω δοκιμάσει ήδη και δεν πιάνει στη Λ. Και ρωτάω: μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος να πιάνει από εδώ και στο εξής, ή πάλι μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος να παρουσιάζεται η άνω τελεία (όχι η μεσαία) με κάποιον άλλο κωδικό; Αυτό που έχεις βάλει εσύ, Δόκτορ, είναι η μέση τελεία, όχι η άνω. Πάτησες τον 0387+Alt-x και σου έβγαλε αυτό που βλέπω;!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2009)

Έκανα λάθος κι έσβησα την προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου.
Λοιπόν:
Ι · είναι το Alt+0183 της Παλάβρας
ΙΙ · είναι επίσης το 0387, Αlt+Χ (δηλαδή λειτουργεί, αλλά δίνει το ίδιο).
Αυτός είναι ο κωδικός Unicode που λέγεται GREEK ANO TELEIA, αλλά έχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι ο σωστός. Επιστρέφω σε λίγο...

*Edit:* Δυστυχώς, και το 00b7, Alt+X, που δίνει τον κωδικό Unicode MIDDLE DOT (αυτός είναι ο λίγο ψηλότερος στο Word) δίνει το ίδιο πράγμα: ΙΙ ·
Το ίδιο μου δίνει και όταν προσθέσω την άνω τελεία με το abcTajpu του Firefox: II ·.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια άλλα ανάλογα σημάδια, αλλά όχι με το σωστό πάχος.
Ίσως έχει κάποια σχέση με την κωδικοσελίδα των ελληνικών στο Διαδίκτυο (δηλ. δεν προσφέρει άλλη άνω τελεία...)

*Edit No 2:* Το Katakana Middle Dot 30fb, Alt+X δίνει ・(και αφήνει μεγάλο κενό). Σε σύγκριση: ・ II·


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2009)

Μου τελείωσαν τα εντιτ, αλλά με κοπυπέιστ από το Word έχω:

την άνω τελεία έτσι: πάνω·
τη μεσαία τελεία έτσι: μέση•​
Άρα ίσως είναι απλώς και θέμα σχεδιασμού του χαρακτήρα για το Διαδίκτυο


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Παίρνω την ψηλοκρεμαστή άνω τελεία (στο Word έχω βάλει γραμμή στο Autocorrect να μου μετατρέπει τα δύο συνεχόμενα κόμματα σε άνω τελεία του 0387+Alt-x) και τη βάζω εδώ μετά από την απλή του Alt-0183.
· ····
Αυτό που βλέπω εδώ και που δεν φαίνεται να έχει διαφορά (α) το κοπιάρω στο Word και δείχνει ότι δεν έχει γίνει μετατροπή και (β) το αντιγράφω αποκάτω, το κάνω Times New Roman και τεράστιο και παίρνω αυτό:
· ·

Με δυο λόγια: 
(1) το πλαίσιο του vBulletin δεν καταλαβαίνει από 0387+Alt-x. Αν τη θέλετε έτσι, θα πρέπει να την αντιγράφετε από το Word.
(2) Ακόμα κι αν την αντιγράφετε, τα προεπιλεγμένα Trebuchet αδιαφορούν γιατί δεν δίνουν διαφορετικό ύψος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

Και επομένως, να άλλη μία λύση (με το 0387+Alt-X) _--εμένα μου λειτουργεί_:

Εδώ η άνω τελεία που μάθαμε· κλπ κλπ
Εδώ αυτή που (ίσως) προτιμάμε· κλπ κλπ

Το μυστικό: επιλέξτε την άνω τελεία και χαρακτηρίστε την με γραμματοσειρά Arial Black.

(Αλλά: δεν λειτουργεί εξίσου καλά με το Alt+0183: ·)


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2009)

Εδώ είναι νήμα για ευχές ή για τυπογραφία;

Χρόνια πολλά να πω στην υπερμοδερατόρισσά μας την Αλεξάνδρα!

Και σε όσους Αλέξανδρους υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ και μου διαφεύγουν (Αλέκος δεν θα υπάρχει κανείς, ο Αλαβάνος είναι ο τελευταίος των Αλέκων).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου! 

Έχουμε και τον Αλέξανδρο Λίγγρη, τον τεχνικό μας σύμβουλο. Χρόνια πολλά, Άλεξ! Χρόνια πολλά, Νίκο, να χαίρεσαι τον Αλέξανδρό σου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και σε όλους! Υγεία, ευτυχία, και να τυπώνονται πολλά καλά βιβλία (που να γίνονται και ταινίες) για να μεταφράζουμε και να ασχολούμαστε...


sarant said:


> Εδώ είναι νήμα για ευχές ή για τυπογραφία;


Το 'σωσα τώρα; :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2009)

Χρόνια Πολλά!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 30, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Αλεξάνδρα μας, 
μ' ένα μαγικό κομμάτι του Leonard Cohen που ανακάλυψα μόλις τώρα ψάχνοντας για κάτι κατάλληλο, βασισμένο στο_ Απολείπειν ο Θεός Αντώνιον_ του Καβάφη, κατά πώς λένε:




Κι εδώ η εκδοχή χωρίς εικόνα, αλλά με τους στίχους: 



Και στους Αλέξανδρους και τις Αλεξάνδρες όλων μας... 
Νίκελ, να τον χαίρεσαι!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας, και για την αφιέρωση του υπέροχου τραγουδιού.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και καθυστερημένα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Costas said:


> Χρόνια πολλά και καθυστερημένα!


Αυτή είναι η πιο ωραία ευχή απ' όλες. Τα πολλά χρόνια να έρθουν καθυστερημένα, όσο πιο καθυστερημένα γίνεται.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Αλεξάνδρα και στον Αλέξανδρο — παιδιά, ό,τι επιθυμείτε και να σας χαιρόμαστε!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 31, 2009)

Επίσης, ετεροχρονισμένα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά δεν είναι με παχιά του αγίου Αλεξ. στο ημερολογιάκι ούτε με σταυρό να φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στον daeman!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2009)

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να γράφω μαντινάδες όπως εσύ, τις αντιγράφω μόνο. Πάρε, λοιπόν, μια μαντινάδα κατάλληλη για Λεξιλόγο:

Τίνος λαού αλφάβητο
τι λέξεις να ταιριάξω
για να χωρέσουν οι ευχές
που θέλω να σου γράψω 

Πολύχρονος, να τα εκατοστίσεις!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σου ευχόμαστε
για τα γενέθλιά σου
κι ούλου του κόσμου τσι χαρές
να τσ΄έχεις συντροφιά σου


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2009)

Τις πολυσχιδείς ευχές μου, με λίγη ήρεμη μουσική από το γνωστό ποντιακό ανιμέισον «Γιουρίκα Σέβεν».

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShpUcyxRDQA&feature=related

Και μαντινάδες μη θαρρείς
πως θέλει να σου γράψω.
Είναι η ώρα πρωινή
και κύτταρα θα κάψω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2009)

Τσ' ευχές που μου χαρίζετε
θερμά καλωσορίζω,
από καρδιάς ευχαριστώ
και σας τσ' αντιγυρίζω.

Από κοντά σα σμίξoμε
θε να σας φχαριστήσω,
κεράσματα σασε χρωστώ
εχτίμηση να δείξω.

Όντε θα στάζει νια ρακή,
στα τέλη Οχτωβρίου,
μια νταμιτζάνα τάζω σας
κι όχι μέσω... διχτύου ;)

Οι γλώσσες όλες να λυθούν
κι οι αποχρώντες λόγοι,
σαν πιούμε κι ευθυμήσoμε,
φίλοι μου Λεξιλόγοι!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2009)

Πολύχρονος και πολυχρονεμένος, daeman!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλάαααα...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ καλά κι από μένα ! 

(κι ας μην έχω τη στοιχειώδη έμπνευση για μια ωραία μαντινάδα)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> (κι ας μην έχω τη στοιχειώδη έμπνευση για μια ωραία μαντινάδα)


Εγώ πάντως τη δική μου την έκλεψα ανερυθρίαστα από το νέτι


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2009)

*Ζεφυράκο,* μπορώ να σε καταλάβω, πέντε φορές το έχω κάνει (αυτό το δύσκολο γύρισμα δεκαετίας, που αλλάζει το πρώτο ψηφίο, και ένα μάλιστα δεν το μετράω καν), είναι δύσκολη η στιγμή, αλλά σου εύχομαι να περνάς ατσαλάκωτος και ευτυχισμένος κάθε μέρα, κάθε χρόνο, κάθε δεκαετία!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

Ζέφυρε, χρόνια πολλά! Να είσαι πάντα κεφάτος και δημιουργικός!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζεφ!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Ζεφ!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


>


Γιατί απασχολείς τον γαλιδέα μου με τούρτες κλπ, και σταμάτησε να παίρνει κάμψεις;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί απασχολείς τον γαλιδέα μου με τούρτες κλπ, και σταμάτησε να παίρνει κάμψεις;


Έρεψε ο κακορίζικος, ας φάει κάνα γλυκάκι να συνέλθει και μετά συνεχίζει. Να σου πω εγώ μετά αν θα μπορεί να παίρνει κάμψεις


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί απασχολείς τον γαλιδέα μου με τούρτες κλπ, και σταμάτησε να παίρνει κάμψεις;



Και προς στιγμή νόμισα ότι ήταν φωτορεπορτάζ από τότε που ήρθε ικέτης να τον λυπηθείς...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Έρεψε ο κακορίζικος, ας φάει κάνα γλυκάκι να συνέλθει και μετά συνεχίζει. Να σου πω εγώ μετά αν θα μπορεί να παίρνει κάμψεις


Θα σου ζήταγα να του δίνεις εσύ παραγγέλματα για ροκανίσματα, αλλά... ξερωγώ... έχουν περάσει και τρεις εφταετίες από τότε...



















drsiebenmal said:


> Και προς στιγμή νόμισα ότι ήταν φωτορεπορτάζ από τότε που ήρθε ικέτης να τον λυπηθείς...


Κι εγώ αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα με το που το είδα! :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> αλλά... ξερωγώ... έχουν περάσει και τρεις εφταετίες από τότε...


Η αλήθεια είναι πως, έτσι που ξεκίνησα το κολύμπι στα 2 όπως όλοι οι μεγάλοι αθλητές, τώρα πια στα 23 μου νιώθω πράγματι ότι έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια...









Ηθικό δίδαγμα: αν θέλεις να την πεις στον άλλο για την ηλικία του, να φροντίζεις να κάνεις σωστά τις πράξεις πρώτα


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζέφυρε! 
Έτσι ξερά, δεν μου πάει· το βράδυ που θα έχω χρόνο, θα ψάξω να βρω κατάλληλο γιουτουμπάκι... 



Palavra said:


>


 
Αντιγράφω από την Daemonpedia:
Zazcat: An extraordinary feline breed, unfortunately on the verge of extinction. A particular member of this breed is frequently found populating internet forums, displaying a social behavior extremely unusual for cats. Namely, it constantly executes bodybuilding exercises in plain view, a cunning practice aimed at distracting other forum members from the content and meaning of its posts. The unique photograph displayed above captures the sole surviving member of this breed in a hitherto unthinkable - even for the most avid zazcat watchers - pose of offering a birthday cake with only one candle to someone just turning thirty! Zazcats use an exclusive, proprietary counting and numbering system defined as _onary _(see also _binary_), where all quantities are represented by a single digit: 1, (no zeros, please!) and a peculiar arbitrary disregard for temporal issues and matters of age, whenever it suits them, of course. This phenomenal pose is already being examined thoroughly by a special committee of renowned zazcat watchers, cat psychologists, feline geneticists, taxonomists, astrologists and other specialists. Their findings will be published shortly on Lexilogia forum. Stay tuned for the next episode of our thrilling documentary: _ZazDeeds!_
Please see also: tomcats, bobcats, etc...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Daeman, έχω πεθάνει στο γέλιο. Ρεντίκολο έγινα πάλι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

Είναι απίστευτος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά στον εορτάζοντα και ό,τι το καλύτερο!

Για το δαιμανικό λήμμα:
Αν-πέ-κτα-μπελ!
(ό,τι πιο κοντινό διαθέτουμε σε χρυσό αντί για αργύρια!!!)


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 16, 2009)

Ζέφυρε, πολλές ευχές και από μένα. Να τα εκατοστήσεις!


----------



## Costas (Sep 16, 2009)

Ζέφυρε, χρόνια πολλά και αεράτα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Daeman, έχω πεθάνει στο γέλιο. Ρεντίκολο έγινα πάλι.


Συγχαρητήρια στην Παλάβρα για το δισχιλιοστό της μήμυμα μίμημα, μ' έκαψαν εκείνα τα μιμίδια  μήνυμα!


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 17, 2009)

Με τη σειρά μου, να ευχηθώ κι εγώ χρόνια πολλά στον Ζέφυρο. Να αξιωθεί να φτάσει κάποτε στα χρόνια την πινκπάνθερ και την καπαδεκαοχτώ. :)
Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2009)

Αν δεν είχε ανακηρυχθεί ο Άγιος Ιερώνυμος προστάτης των μεταφραστών, τότε η σημερινή μέρα ίσως να ήταν μια καλή εναλλακτική ιδέα: Σοφία (για να μεταφράζεις σωστά), Αγάπη (για τη γλώσσα), Πίστη (ότι δεν έκανες λάθη) και Ελπίδα (ότι θα βιοπιορίσεις μεταφράζοντας). Χρόνια πολλά σε όσες γιορτάζουν και να σας χαιρόμαστε. :)


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 17, 2009)

zephyrous said:


> Με τη σειρά μου, να ευχηθώ κι εγώ χρόνια πολλά στον Ζέφυρο. Να αξιωθεί να φτάσει κάποτε στα χρόνια την πινκπάνθερ και την καπαδεκαοχτώ. :)
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους!



Η ιπποσύνη και η ευγένεια του ανδρός δεν κρύβονται τελικά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2009)

Χρονιά πολλά στο Στάθη, στις Ευσταθίες και τις Έφες (από Ευσταθίες)!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, Στάθη (έστω και καθυστερημένα)!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2009)

Και από εμένα :)


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 21, 2009)

Στάθη, ευχές και από μένα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά στον Στάθη, χωρίς βίντεο, αλλά με τον ήχο τέρμα:


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Λουκάδες, τις Λουκίες και τους Μαρίνους, και ειδικά στο μέλος μας με όνομα χρήστη Marinos. :)

Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι πραγματικό το όνομα ή όχι; ;) Κι αν κάνω λάθος, μη βαράτε εμένα· τα παράπονα στον δήμαρχο στο eortologio.gr...


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 18, 2009)

daeman said:


> Χρόνια πολλά στους Λουκάδες, τις Λουκίες και τους Μαρίνους, και ειδικά στο μέλος μας με όνομα χρήστη Marinos. :)
> 
> Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι πραγματικό το όνομα ή όχι; ;) Κι αν κάνω λάθος, μη βαράτε εμένα· τα παράπονα στον δήμαρχο στο eortologio.gr...



Το πραγματικό του όνομα είναι (του Μαρίνου). Αλλά νομίζω ότι γιορτάζει κάποια στιγμή το καλοκαίρι...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Το πραγματικό του όνομα είναι (του Μαρίνου). Αλλά νομίζω ότι γιορτάζει κάποια στιγμή το καλοκαίρι...


17 Ιουλίου; Ή 2 Ιουνίου; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Δημήτρηδες και τις Δημητρούλες (τα μουσικά κλπ εφέ έπονται με επιμέλεια ειδικών). :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Ambrose!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 26, 2009)

Ευχαριστωωωωώ πάρα πολύ! Να είστε καλά. :)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους όσους γιορτάζουν και από μένα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Ναι, ναι, χρόνια πολλά στις Δήμητρες και τους Δημήτρηδες, του φόρουμ και των φορουμιτών, ξέρουν αυτοί και αυτές.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, στον Αμβρόσιο και σ' όσους άλλους γιορτάζουν, κι από την αφεντιά μου!


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ καλά κι από μένα!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 26, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Katerina_A
> Το πραγματικό του όνομα είναι (του Μαρίνου). Αλλά νομίζω ότι γιορτάζει κάποια στιγμή το καλοκαίρι...
> 
> 17 Ιουλίου; Ή 2 Ιουνίου;


Παιδιά, το είδα καθυστερημένα! Ευχαριστώ! Στην πραγματικότητα, γιορτάζω το Δεκέμβρη, του οσίου Μαρίνου. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε στα ημερολόγια.
Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα στους Δημήτρηδες!


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Δημήτρηδες και τις Δήμητρες, μ' ένα κομμάτι του πιο γνωστού, αγέραστου Έλληνα ρόκερ, του Δημήτρη Πουλικάκου.




Και ειδικά στον Δημήτρη, τον αδελφικό φίλο που ήδη από τότε, από τη συναυλία Crazy Love στου Ζωγράφου όπου ηχογραφήθηκε αυτό το κομμάτι, μέχρι και σήμερα είμαστε ακόμα παρέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2009)

Και στο Μητσάρα, ξεχάσαμε το Μήτσο μας!





Στη φωτό, Μήτσος της μπελ επόκ.


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 27, 2009)

+ 1 
Χρόνια σου πολλά, Αμβρόσιε!!!


----------



## sarant (Oct 27, 2009)

Και από μένα, έστω και καθυστερημένα!


----------



## anef (Oct 27, 2009)

Κι από μένα Δημήτρη, επίσης καθυστερημένα!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 27, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Να είστε όλοι καλά!


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2009)

Καθυστερημένα χρόνια πολλά στον _αλτεριγκοΜήτσο_ που κρύβουμε όλοι μέσα μας, άλλοι βαθύτερα, άλλοι όχι, άλλοι το ομολογούν, άλλοι όχι. 
Κι επειδή ο δικός μου δεν κρύβει ότι είναι ρεμπετοροκάς, άλλα δυο κομμάτια από τον _γερόκλυκο_ Μήτσο Πουλικάκο. 
Ένα που χρησιμοποιεί ο αλτεριγκοΜήτσος μου για να μου θυμίζει την ύπαρξή του, όποτε καμώνομαι ότι τον αγνοώ:




κι άλλο ένα από τον σημαδιακό για το ελληνικό ροκ δίσκο _Μεταφοραί-Εκδρομαί: Ο Μήτσος_:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2009)

:)
Argyro έχουμε στο φόρουμ, οπότε χρόνια πολλά! Χρόνια πολλά και στους Αργύρηδες, στους Κοσμάδες και στους Δαμιανούς --αν έχουμε-- (όχι ο daeman δεν εορτάζει...)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

Χρονιά πολλά, λοιπόν, Argyro!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2009)

Κι από μένα, χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 1, 2009)

Χρόνια Πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στην psifio μ' ένα εξαιρετικό κομμάτι με ταιριαστό τίτλο από τους Joy Division. 
Και με την ευχή που επαναλαμβάνει στους τελευταίους στίχους που τραγούδησε στην τελευταία του συναυλία ο Ίαν Κέρτις: Don't ever fade away! :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Και με λίγη καθυστέρηση, χρόνια πολλά στην Argyro, με το χαρούμενο Bron-Yr-Aur Stomp των Led Zeppelin και την ευχή να έχει πάντα την ανεμελιά που αποπνέει η μουσική τους εδώ. :)




 
Και σωστά λέει ο Δρ7x, ο daeman (γ' πρόσωπο της μεγαλοπρέπειας; ) δεν γιορτάζει ούτε του Δαμιανού, εκτός αν βρείτε στο eortologio πότε πέφτει του δαιμόνου Δαιμάνου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στο psifio λόγω γενεθλίων, κι επίσης σε Μιχάληδες, Άγγελους, Σταμάτηδες, Γαβρίληδες κλπ (αμφοτέρων των φύλων) και στους αεροπόρους! :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Χρόνια πολλά στο psifio λόγω γενεθλίων, κι επίσης σε Μιχάληδες, Άγγελους, Σταμάτηδες, Γαβρίληδες κλπ (αμφοτέρων των φύλων) και στους αεροπόρους! :)


 
Σωστά, αυτούς τους ξέχασα· χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και σε όλες! :)
Ειδικά στους αγγέλους όλων μας, όπως κι αν τους ορίζουν, εύχομαι καλές πτήσεις... και στους αεροπόρους που είχα τη χαρά να γνωρίσω - καλά παιδιά όλοι τους - εύχομαι καλές προσγειώσεις, μ' ένα κομμάτι που υποψιάζομαι ότι θ' αρέσει στον Ζάζουλα (όχι ότι εμένα με χαλάει):




 
Και δεχόμαστε παραγγελίες για δωρεάν γιουτουμπάκια μόνο για Άγγελους* και Μιχάληδες*. Για Σταμάτηδες* και Γαβρίληδες*, θα δυσκολευτούμε πολύ, οπότε θα κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω... 
*αμφοτέρων των φύλων, εννοείται.

Μδγ*, σήμερα που γιορτάζουν οι Άγγελοι, σίγουρα δεν γιορτάζει ο daeman;). 

*μπάι δε γουέι, για να μην μπερδεγουέι κανείς.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για Σταμάτηδες* θα δυσκολευτούμε πολύ, οπότε θα κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω...


Γιατί να δυσκολευτούμε; Οτιδήποτε με STOP κάνει!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Μπράβο, Ζαζ, μ' αρέσει αυτό το κομμάτι! Δεν το σκέφτηκα· χρειάζομαι και δεύτερο καφέ. 
Αναλόγως τι προτρέπει αυτό το stop να σταματήσουμε, βεβαίως. ;) Ορίστε κι άλλο ένα, με τις Supremes σε παλιά ασπρόμαυρη τηλεοπτική εκπομπή με παρουσιαστή τον Tony Randall (απο μια εποχή που μου θύμισες εδώ):




Απορία: σήμερα πρέπει να γιορτάζουν και οι αγγελαδίτσες, νεσπά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Αποκλείεται να χωρέσεις εδώ, να πεις ένα «χρόνια πολλά». Τέτοιο στριμωξίδι, λες κι έχει ανοίξει ο μπουφές!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αποκλείεται να χωρέσεις εδώ, να πεις ένα «χρόνια πολλά». Τέτοιο στριμωξίδι, λες κι έχει ανοίξει ο μπουφές!


 
Ναι, άνοιξε ο μπουφές· κάποιοι έχουν ορμήξει ήδη στην πιατέλα με τα τυριά! ;)


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ορίστε κι άλλο ένα, για τους αγγέλους και συγκεκριμένα για τον Γαβριήλ της Lou Rhodes:




 
Κάτι για τους Μιχάληδες μας λείπει και κλείσαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους! Πλήρες εορτολόγιο:

Αγγελος, Αγγελής, Αγγελική, Αντζελα, Ατζελα, Αντζυ, Αγγέλα, Αγγέλλω, Αγγελίνα, Αγγελικούλα, Γαβριέλα, Γαβρίλα, Γαβριηλίτσα, Γαβριλίτσα, Αραβέλα, Αραμπέλα, Γαβριήλ, Γαβρίλος, Γαβρίλης, Ματίνα, Μεταξία, Μεταξούλα, Ταξούλα, Μιχαήλ, Μιχάλης, Μιχαλός, Μιχαλιός, Μιχαλάκης, Μίχος, Μιχελής, Μιχαηλός, Ραφαήλ, Ραφαήλος, Ραφαέλος, Ραφαέλα, Ραφαήλα, Σταμάτιος, Σταμάτης, Στάμος, Σταμούλης, Σταμέλος, Σταμέλης, Σταμελάς, Ταξιάρχης, Μιχαέλα, Μιχαέλλα, Μιχαήλα, Μιχαηλίτσα, Μιχαλίτσα, Μισέλ, Μιχαλία, Στρατηγός, Στρατηγούλα, Στρατής (Λέσβος), Σταματία, Σταματίνα, Σταμάτα, Μάτα, Ματούλα, Σταμέλα, Σταμούλα, Ματίνα, Σταματή, Μάτω, Σταματέλλα, Ευστρατία (πηγή : www.eortologio.gr)

Ξεχάσανε τον Ζαζιήλ;

Ιδέες για μουσικές παραγγελίες:
Άντζι (όχι η Μέρκελ, αυτή γιορτάζει αύριο)
Τζορτζ Μάικλ


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Χρόνια πολλά στο psifio λόγω γενεθλίων, κι επίσης σε Μιχάληδες, Άγγελους, Σταμάτηδες, Γαβρίληδες κλπ (αμφοτέρων των φύλων) και στους αεροπόρους! :)



Αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κανείς σας δεν ήξερε ότι γιορτάζω σήμερα, παρ' όλ' αυτά ευχαριστώ.
Είμαι επίσης σίγουρη ότι κάποιοι θα ξύνουν το κεφάλι τους απορημένοι, προσπαθώντας να καταλάβουν σε ποιους από όλους τους παραπάνω κατατάσσομαι 
Χρόνια πολλά, Πσηφίο! Χιλιόχρονη!


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Ε, ναι, βέβαια, αφού γιορτάζει και η *Σταματίνα Φέι*.


----------



## psifio (Nov 8, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές, και ανταποδίδω και σε όσους γιορτάζουν και σε όσους δεν γιορτάζουν!

Σας φιλώ!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κανείς σας δεν ήξερε ότι γιορτάζω σήμερα, παρ' όλ' αυτά ευχαριστώ.
> Είμαι επίσης σίγουρη ότι κάποιοι θα ξύνουν το κεφάλι τους απορημένοι, προσπαθώντας να καταλάβουν σε ποιους από όλους τους παραπάνω κατατάσσομαι
> Χρόνια πολλά, Πσηφίο! Χιλιόχρονη!


 
Λετ μι γκες: 
Αγγελος, Αγγελής, Αγγελική, Αντζελα, Ατζελα, Αντζυ, Αγγέλα, Αγγέλλω, Αγγελίνα, Αγγελικούλα, Γαβριέλα, Γαβρίλα (γάβρους οσμίζομαι!), Γαβριηλίτσα, Γαβριλίτσα, Αραβέλα, Αραμπέλα, Γαβριήλ, Γαβρίλος (λόγω μύστακος, αλλά δεν πάει με το φυλοσύμβολο) , Γαβρίλης, Ματίνα, Μεταξία, Μεταξούλα, Ταξούλα, Μιχαήλ, Μιχάλης, Μιχαλός, Μιχαλιός, Μιχαλάκης, Μίχος, Μιχελής, Μιχαηλός, Ραφαήλ, Ραφαήλος, Ραφαέλος, Ραφαέλα (μπα, είναι ξανθιά!), Ραφαήλα, Σταμάτιος, Σταμάτης, Στάμος (πάλι λόγω μύστακος, πάλι το ίδιο κώλυμα, όμως), Σταμούλης (ο λοχίας; δεν νομίζω), Σταμέλος, Σταμέλης, Σταμελάς, Ταξιάρχης, Μιχαέλα, Μιχαέλλα, Μιχαήλα, Μιχαηλίτσα, Μιχαλίτσα, Μισέλ (μόνο η ma belle και ο Λιαπίς;)), Μιχαλία, Στρατηγός (να θυμηθώ να ποτίσω αυτόν που έχω στη βεράντα), Στρατηγούλα, Στρατής (Λέσβος), Σταματία, Σταματίνα, Σταμάτα (πια, μας ζάλισες!), Μάτα (Χάρι; ), Ματούλα, Σταμέλα, Σταμούλα, Ματίνα, Σταματή, Μάτω, Σταματέλλα, Ευστρατία;;;;;  Μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω τη βοήθεια του κοινού...
Μέχρι να το αποκαλύψετε (αν ποτέ το αποκαλύψετε), ορίστε κι ένα παραδοσιακόν, εμπνευσμένο από την ώρα που δέησατε, φιλτάτη εορτάζουσα, να επισκεφθείτε τη Λεξιλογία σήμερα, αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά :


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγγελος, Αγγελής, Αγγελική, Αντζελα, Ατζελα, Αντζυ, Αγγέλα, Αγγέλλω, Αγγελίνα, Αγγελικούλα, Γαβριέλα, Γαβρίλα, Γαβριηλίτσα, Γαβριλίτσα, Αραβέλα, Αραμπέλα, Γαβριήλ, Γαβρίλος, Γαβρίλης, Ματίνα, Μεταξία, Μεταξούλα, Ταξούλα, Μιχαήλ, Μιχάλης, Μιχαλός, Μιχαλιός, Μιχαλάκης, Μίχος, Μιχελής, Μιχαηλός, Ραφαήλ, Ραφαήλος, Ραφαέλος, Ραφαέλα, Ραφαήλα, Σταμάτιος, Σταμάτης, Στάμος, Σταμούλης, Σταμέλος, Σταμέλης, Σταμελάς, Ταξιάρχης, Μιχαέλα, Μιχαέλλα, Μιχαήλα, Μιχαηλίτσα, Μιχαλίτσα, Μισέλ, Μιχαλία, Στρατηγός, Στρατηγούλα, Στρατής (Λέσβος), Σταματία, Σταματίνα, Σταμάτα, *Μάτα*, Ματούλα, Σταμέλα, Σταμούλα, Ματίνα, Σταματή, Μάτω, Σταματέλλα, Ευστρατία




Μάτα μου, χρόνια πολλά! Το ξέχασα!!!!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2009)

daeman said:


> Λετ μι γκες:
> Αγγελος, Αγγελής, Αγγελική, Αντζελα, Ατζελα, Αντζυ, Αγγέλα, Αγγέλλω, Αγγελίνα, Αγγελικούλα, Γαβριέλα, Γαβρίλα (γάβρους οσμίζομαι!), Γαβριηλίτσα, Γαβριλίτσα, Αραβέλα, Αραμπέλα, Γαβριήλ, Γαβρίλος (λόγω μύστακος, αλλά δεν πάει με το φυλοσύμβολο) , Γαβρίλης, Ματίνα, Μεταξία, Μεταξούλα, Ταξούλα, Μιχαήλ, Μιχάλης, Μιχαλός, Μιχαλιός, Μιχαλάκης, Μίχος, Μιχελής, Μιχαηλός, Ραφαήλ, Ραφαήλος, Ραφαέλος, Ραφαέλα (μπα, είναι ξανθιά!), Ραφαήλα, Σταμάτιος, Σταμάτης, Στάμος (πάλι λόγω μύστακος, πάλι το ίδιο κώλυμα, όμως), Σταμούλης (ο λοχίας; δεν νομίζω), Σταμέλος, Σταμέλης, Σταμελάς, Ταξιάρχης, Μιχαέλα, Μιχαέλλα, Μιχαήλα, Μιχαηλίτσα, Μιχαλίτσα, Μισέλ (μόνο η ma belle και ο Λιαπίς;)), Μιχαλία, Στρατηγός (να θυμηθώ να ποτίσω αυτόν που έχω στη βεράντα), Στρατηγούλα, Στρατής (Λέσβος), Σταματία, Σταματίνα, Σταμάτα (πια, μας ζάλισες!), Μάτα (Χάρι; ), Ματούλα, Σταμέλα, Σταμούλα, Ματίνα, Σταματή, Μάτω, Σταματέλλα, Ευστρατία;;;;;  Μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω τη βοήθεια του κοινού...
> Μέχρι να το αποκαλύψετε (αν ποτέ το αποκαλύψετε), ορίστε κι ένα παραδοσιακόν, εμπνευσμένο από την ώρα που δέησατε, φιλτάτη εορτάζουσα, να επισκεφθείτε τη Λεξιλογία σήμερα, αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά





Zazula said:


> Χρόνια πολλά στο psifio λόγω γενεθλίων, κι επίσης σε Μιχάληδες, Άγγελους, Σταμάτηδες, Γαβρίληδες κλπ (αμφοτέρων των φύλων) και στους *αεροπόρους*!


Σαν δεν ντρέπεστε, φίλτατε Δήμαν, που δε θυμάστε και πώς με λένε!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Σαν δεν ντρέπεστε, φίλτατε Δήμαν, που δε θυμάστε και πώς με λένε!


 
Πρώτον: λέγομαι Δαίμαν ή Δαιμάνος ή Δαιμάνιος ή Δαεμάνος ή Ντέιμαν και γιορτάζω στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου. 

Δεύτερον: έκω αυτοκίνητο, αλλά ντεν ξέκασα τ' όνομά σου, καρντιά μου... ;)

Τρίτον: περίμενα, περίμενα, και τελικά τσίμπησες! 

Και τέλος, ορίστε και η πραγματική αφιέρωση! :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Για τις Αγγελικές, επειδή στον Δρ7χ που το ζήτησε παραπάνω (στο #104) δεν χαλάω χατήρι και όλοι οι αντάρηδες (=άνω των -άντα) σίγουρα το χορέψαμε κάποτε παθιάρικα σε κάποιο πάρτι, ορίστε και το κλασικό:




με τους Στόουνς νεότατους, το 1973.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 9, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στο psifio και την Palavra, έστω και αργά!
Επίσης, στο repertoire του drsiebenmal να προσθέσω τον Γκάμπη από Γαβριήλ. Έχω έναν γνωστό με αυτό το όνομα.

Τέλος, να ευχαριστήσω τον Daeman και τον Nickel για τις αναφορές και την υποδοχή των τυρο-παρα-λογισμών μου.:)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2009)

Συμπληρωματικές ευχές και στην Παλ Αύρα, χρόνια πολλά κι ό,τι επιθυμείς! :) [ΣτΖ: Το γλυκάκι δεκτό και με κούριερ. ]


----------



## fofoka (Nov 9, 2009)

Πολύχρονη, palavra μου, σε ξέχασα χθες! :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2009)

Δεν πειράζει, Φωφ, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
@ένα ποστ παραπάνω: δυστυχώς δεν περίσσεψε τίποτα από ό,τι έφτιαξα με τα χεράκια μου χτες, καταναλώθηκαν μέχρι να πεις νίκελ εν ριπή οφθαλμού :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> @ένα ποστ παραπάνω: δυστυχώς δεν περίσσεψε τίποτα από ό,τι έφτιαξα με τα χεράκια μου χτες, καταναλώθηκαν μέχρι να πεις νίκελ εν ριπή οφθαλμού :)


Α, ακόμα καλύτερα, διότι τώρα μπορώ να δώσω συγκεκριμένη παραγγελιά: Θα ήθελα λοιπόν κάστανα ολόκληρα, βουτηγμένα σε σοκολάτα γάλακτος. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Α, ακόμα καλύτερα, διότι τώρα μπορώ να δώσω συγκεκριμένη παραγγελιά: Θα ήθελα λοιπόν κάστανα ολόκληρα, βουτηγμένα σε σοκολάτα γάλακτος. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


Με συγχωρείτε, μεσιέ, το κατάστημα φτιάνει μόνο σοκολατόπιτα, τσιζκέικ, μηλόπιτα και καζάν ντιμπί. 
Άσε που τι σου φταίει το άμοιρο το καστανάκι να το βουτήξεις σε σοκολάτα γάλακτος; Μπλιαχ!


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Με συγχωρείτε, μεσιέ, το κατάστημα φτιάνει μόνο σοκολατόπιτα, τσιζκέικ, μηλόπιτα και καζάν ντιμπί.
> Άσε που τι σου φταίει το άμοιρο το καστανάκι να το βουτήξεις σε σοκολάτα γάλακτος; Μπλιαχ!


 
Ζαζ, θα πρότεινα και κρέμα γάλακτος on the side, γιατί τα σκέτα κάστανα με σοκολάτα γάλακτος δεν έχουν αρκετή χοληστερίνη. 

Από γλυκά, θα κάνουμε την καρδιά μας πέτρα και θα τη δεχτούμε τόσο μικρή ποικιλία. Θα ήθελα, παρακαλώ, ένα ταψί καζάν ντιμπί και 1 τ.μ. τσιζκέικ!

Από αλμυρά, μήπως σου βρίσκεται λίγο λουκάνικο αρκουδοαίματος τηγανισμένο σε ξίγκι ούρου*;

*με μέλι, προφανώς!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 9, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στο Psifio, την Palavra και όσους άλλους γιόρταζαν!


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

Να γιατί δεν θέλω να μπαίνω σε ευχετήρια νήματα. Κολάζομαι!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2009)

daeman said:


> Από αλμυρά, μήπως σου βρίσκεται λίγο λουκάνικο αρκουδοαίματος τηγανισμένο σε ξίγκι ούρου*;
> 
> *με μέλι, προφανώς!


Όχι, αλλά θα πω να σου ετοιμάσουν ένα μενού οργίων σε πακέτο


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2009)

Κι εγώ καζάν ντιμπί, παρακαλώ!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2009)

Σήμερα γιορτάζει (ή τελοσπάντων θα μπορούσε να γιόρταζε ) ο Philip — χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, χρόνια πολλά και καλά! Όλα στη ζωή να σου 'ρθουν άρτια φτιαγμένα και τέλεια συγχρονισμένα, όπως οι υπότιτλοι που παραδίδεις!


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2009)

:) Χιλιόχρονη και πάντα τρισευτυχισμένη εύχομαι, Αλεξάνδρα! :)
Μουσική αφιέρωση, αύριο· να το ψάξω με καθαρό μυαλό...


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2009)

Και μη διανοηθείτε να της αφιερώσετε το _Alexandra Leaving_ του Κοέν (αριστούργημα), γιατί της το αφιέρωσα κάποτε εγώ κάπου αλλού... και μετά έφυγε!

Πάντως, δεν θα πρωτοτυπήσω, Κοέν και πάλι. Άλλωστε ούτε στις ευχές θα πρωτοτυπήσω: χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα, με υγεία, με αντοχές.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2009)

Δεν το ήξερα. Έπρεπε να το σβήσεις το ποστ, όταν της το αφιέρωσα στη γιορτή της· τώρα, την έκανα την γκάφα. Παρηγοριέμαι, τουλάχιστον, αφού έχουν περάσει δυόμισι μήνες και είναι ακόμη εδώ! :) 
Από την άλλη, άλλο αλλού κι άλλο εδώ... Αλληλούια! ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! Μην ανησυχείς, κουμπάρε, δεν φεύγω ακόμα...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, χαρούμενα και ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## psifio (Nov 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα. Ό,τι καλύτερο εύχομαι...


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 16, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά Αλεξάνδρα μας! Κι εγώ να σου αφιερώσω κάτι αλεξανδρινό... :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyURlYlwmJQ#


----------



## anef (Nov 16, 2009)

Ό,τι ποθείς κι από μένα!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ για τις ευχές!


----------



## fofoka (Nov 17, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα μου τώρα το είδα! Χρόνια πολλά, γερή, ευτυχισμένη και να καμαρώνεις και τον γιο σου!!! :)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 17, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα! Πολύχρονη, χαρούμενη, δημιουργική! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά! Να είστε όλοι καλά!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 17, 2009)

Και από μένα που το είδα καθυστερημένα... Χρόνια Πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Ψηλέα (πού χάθηκε αυτό το παιδί);


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! (χθες τον πήρε το μάτι μου κάπου στα φόρουμ )


----------



## stathis (Nov 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> (χθες τον πήρε το μάτι μου κάπου στα φόρουμ )


Ε ναι, ξεχωρίζει λόγω ύψους. Τον βλέπω να τρώει trenching κι αυτός.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

Μα δεν πρέπει να γιόρταζαν κάποιες Μαρίες χτες; Ε, χρόνια τους πολλά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2009)

Και Δέσποινες.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2009)

*Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπημένη συμμοδερατόρισσα!
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις Κατερίνες!*


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 25, 2009)

Χρόνια Πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Και από εμένα χρόνια πολλά σε όλες (και όλους--γιορτάζουν κι οι Μερκούρηδες σήμερα :))


----------



## fofoka (Nov 25, 2009)

Να σε χαιρόμαστε Κατ!!! Ειδικά αφιερωμένα πυροτεχνήματα ;)!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα :)


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους! :-D


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στην υπερμοδερατόρισσά μας, Kapa18! 
μ' ένα πολύ παλιό τραγούδι (γνωστό από τον Αστερίξ στην Κορσική :)), το _Catarinetta Bella (Tschi, Tschi)_ από τον Tino Rossi:




κι ένα χαρούμενο, γιορταστικό _Katarina_ από τους Κροάτες Gustafi:


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Katerina_Α, με εγκάρδιες* ευχές για αίσια κατάληξη στην προσπάθειά της!

Με τους Σέρβους Екатарина Велика (Ekatarina Velika: Αικατερίνη η Μεγάλη, μέρα που είναι σήμερα) σ' ένα από τα πιο γνωστά τους κομμάτια, από τον πρώτο τους δίσκο Katarina II:
_Radostan Dan**_ - Ekatarina Velika​



*από καρντιά κρόνιου, αμετανόητου καπνιστή, βέβαια, αλλά ντεν έκω άλλη...:)
**Χαρούμενη Μέρα, λέει η γκουγκλομετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2009)

Απέλυσα το ειδοποιητήρι μου γιατί υποτίθεται ότι θα με ειδοποιούσε μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. Μπα, άλλη μια γιορτή έμελλε να έρθει σαν έκπληξη. Οπότε όλες τις καλές ιδέες για ευχές και ψηφιακά δώρα έχουν προλάβει και τις έχουν πάρει οι πρωινοί. Πρώτος καφές ακόμα και άντε να στύψεις το κεφάλι σου να κατεβάσεις κάτι φρέσκο. Πάω καλύτερα να στύψω καμιά πορτοκαλάδα. Όμορφες, ευτυχισμένες και γερές να είστε!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 25, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις Κατερίνες του φόρουμ! :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2009)

Τελευταίος και καταϊδρωμένος:

Χορείαν τερπνήν ενθέως, φιλόγυνοι, εγείρατε νυν
γεραίροντες την πάναβρον Αικατερίναν, Αύτη γαρ
τας λεξιλόγους οργάς εμετρίασε και τον όφιν επάτησε
φιλοφθεγμόνων την ύβριν μαστίξασα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2009)

Μπα, τελευταίος είμαι εγώ, λίγο πριν αλλάξει η μέρα. Χρόνια πολλά στις Κατερίνες!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 26, 2009)

Περίμενα να το βάλει ο Daeman αλλά πέρασαν οι 12:00 και ακόμα...Έτσι βάζω την Κατιούσα (Καιτούλα δεν είναι; ) 



 και περιμένω να βρει και να βάλει την ...Ανιούσα!


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2009)

Άλλη φορά μην περιμένεις, Έλσα. :) Όποιος πρόλαβε, την Κατιούσα είδε. Εξάλλου αυτά είναι ζαζούλειος ειδικότητα. 
Εγώ πνίγομαι στη Βοστόνη με τους Αγίους. Όσο για την Ανιούσα, κάνε υπομονή μέχρι τις 9 Δεκέμβρη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σε Στέλιους, Στέλλες, Στέργιους! :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2009)

Τελικά όλοι κάνατε λάθος, διότι ο τελευταίος στις ευχές είμαι (μέχρι στιγμής, τουλάχιστον) εγώ: Χρόνια πολλά σε εορτάζουσες και εορτάζοντες! Και για τις Κατερίνες, το πρώτο τεύχος τής _Σούπερ Κατερίνας_:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2009)

Αντρέα και Αντριάνα δεν γνωρίζω προσωπικά στο φόρουμ, αλλά όσο νάναι, κάποιος και κάποια θα γιορτάζει σήμερα.
Χρόνια σας πολλά!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2009)

Έχουμε, έχουμε! Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Andy!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2009)

Βαρβάρες και Βίκες {MrsVicky, ίσως;}, χρόνια πολλά! (Σε βαρβάρους δεν ευχόμαστε :))


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2009)

Σήμερα γιορτάζει άλλο ένα νήμα μας: Η ιστορία του Σάββα: το ευρωνήμα.  Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, σε εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες! :)

ΥΓ Για να μην πω ότι ήδη εδώ και ώρες στην Ωκεανία γιορτάζουν οι Νικολάκηδες κι οι Νικολέττες!  Θ' αφήσω ν' αλλάξει το ημερολόγιο κι εδώ, πρώτα. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2009)

Αποφάσισα να μεταφέρω τις ευχές προς τους Νίκους στο ξεχωριστό τους νήμα, γιατί πραγματικά τους αξίζει ξεχωριστό νήμα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 7, 2009)

Όταν κατάφερα να φτάσω στο μετρό, είδα οτι σήμερα γιορτάζει ο Αμβρόσιος και η Αμβροσία (και το ...νέκταρ; Ή αυτό γιορτάζει του Αγ. Νεκταρίου; )

Χρόνια πολλά στον Ambrose, λοιπόν! :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα, αν αυτό είναι το όνομά σου, Αμβρόσιε!


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2009)

Ο Αμβρόσιος σας ευχαριστεί πολύ παιδιά. Αυτό το ψευδώνυμο ξεκίνησε εντελώς τυχαία όταν σε μια εγκατάσταση των Windows έπρεπε κάπως να βαφτίσω το PC μου και ιδού που με μεγάλη μου χαρά τώρα δέχομαι και ευχές!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2009)

Ε, τότε να ζήσεις κι εσύ και το PC σου, Αμβρόσιε!

Χρόνια πολλά και στις Αννούλες! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2009)

Και από εμένα τις πιο ολόθερμες ευχές για τις Άννες!

Παραγωγικό και αμόλυντο να είναι το πισί σου, Αμβρόσιε! :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2009)

Να 'σαι καλά, Αμβρόσιε, κι εσύ και το PC σου! στο οποίο εύχομαι επιπλέον να πραγματοποιηθεί το όνειρο της ζωής του και να γίνει κάποτε Μακ. ;)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στις Άννες του φόρουμ! :)
Χωρίς γιουτουμπάκι προς το παρόν γιατί σήμερα πνίγομαι . Αύριο με το καλό· άσε που έχω τάξει και μια Ανιούσα στην Έλσα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά στην *CatherineC* και στον *socratisv*, οι οποίοι έχουν σήμερα γενέθλια!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2009)

*Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους! 
Να περάσετε υπέροχα, να ξεκουραστείτε
Να φάτε, να πιείτε και να ερωτευτείτε! *​


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στους καλικάντζαρους και τις καλικαντζαρίνες!


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2009)

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. Καλές γιορτές με πολλή ξεκούραση, αγάπη και ξενύχτι!


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2009)

Κι από μενα με ένα γιουτουμπάκι:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR6xGufBzbU&feature=related


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2009)

Και από εμένα ευχές για όλες και όλους. Υγεία, ευτυχία, ό,τι επιθυμείτε --να το πάθετε :).


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2009)

Ηλευχές. Υγεία και κουράγια (αυτά εύχεται όποιος έχει ακούσει για τον προϋπολογισμό).

Και μια από τα γνωστά:

Little Drummer Boy


Από την Órla Fallon και τη μικρή (τότε 18) Chloë Agnew του γκρουπ Celtic Woman. Ακόμα καλύτερες στο δίσκο _A Christmas Celebration_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2009)

*Καλές γιορτές σε όλους σας!*​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σε Χρήστους, Χριστίνες και Χρυσούλες!
*Χρόνια πολλά, Pink Panther και Chris!*


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα, Pink Panther και Chris — και σε όλους τους Χρήστους, Χρίστους, Χριστίνες & Χρυσούλες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2009)

Κι από εμένα χρόνια πολλά!
Και χρόνια πολλά σε βιαστικούς Μανώληδες και Εμμανουέλες (που αρχίζουν να το γιορτάζουν από σήμερα) :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις Χριστίνες! :)

_Christine_ - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2009)

Και από μένα χρόνια πολλά σε Χρήστους-Χριστίνες-Μανώληδες-Μανουέλες και σε όλους τους λεξιλόγους!


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Άλλα δύο για τους Χρήστους και τις Χριστίνες, από μια Κριστίν
με θεσπέσια φωνή, σ' έναν χώρο με θεσπέσια ακουστική που αδικείται από τον ήχο του γιουτούμπ.

_Wade in the Water_ - Christine Collister




Amazing Grace - Christine Collister




 
Μα δεν είναι ξενέρωμα τα λεωφορεία στην αρχή και στο τέλος;​


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2010)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και όλες!
Πολύχρονοι οι Βασίληδες και οι Βασιλείες!


----------



## StellaP (Jan 1, 2010)

Σας εύχομαι να έχετε όλοι μία καλή και αποδοτική χρονιά.
Χρόνια πολλά στους Βασίληδες και τις Βασιλικές.


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2010)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Να σας φέρει ο καινούργιος χρόνος υγεία, χαρά και ό,τι άλλο ποθείτε, να είναι καλοπληρωτές οι πελάτες σας, ενδιαφέροντα τα κείμενα που θα μεταφράσετε, ορατές οι παγίδες τους, και μαργαριτάρια να βρίσκετε μόνο στις μπιζουτιέρες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 1, 2010)

Καλή χρονιά κι από μένα, και χρόνια πολλά σε Βασίληδες και Βασιλικές! :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2010)

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα, την ονομαστική εορτή ή/και τα γενέθλιά τους! :)



sarant said:


> Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! :)
> 
> Να σας φέρει ο καινούργιος χρόνος υγεία, χαρά και ό,τι άλλο ποθείτε, να είναι καλοπληρωτές οι πελάτες σας, ενδιαφέροντα τα κείμενα που θα μεταφράσετε, ορατές οι παγίδες τους, και μαργαριτάρια να βρίσκετε μόνο στις μπιζουτιέρες.


 
Κι επειδή, όπως ξέρετε, συνηθίζω τις ευχές μετά μουσικής, oι εξαιρετικές για μεταφραστές ευχές του sarant μου θύμισαν αυτούς τους στίχους, επεκτείνοντας τη σημασία τους στον καθημερινό αγώνα του μεταφραστή:

It's a rat trap, Billy, but you're already caught 
And you can make it if you want to or you need it bad enough
...
It's only eight o'clock, but you're already bored 
You don't know what it is, but there's got to be more 
You'd better find a way out ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2010)

_Χαρά, ευτυχία, υγεία, αγάπη, αντοχή, γαλήνη, δημιουργικότητα, ευχάριστα ταξίδια, λεφτά στην τσέπη σας, ευεξία, ξεγνοιασιά, πολλά γέλια, στοργή, αγκαλιές, φιλίες (και κάνα μαργαριτάρι στο δρόμο μας)._


----------



## Zazula (Jan 1, 2010)

Σήμερα έχει γενέθλια και ο azimuthios — διπλά και τρίδιπλα «Χρόνια Πολλά», λοιπόν! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2010)

Ο Αζιμούθιος έχει και γενέθλια και γιορτή, λοιπόν!
Χρόνια πολλά, Βασίλη, καλή χρονιά, ευτυχισμένη και ξεκούραστη!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2010)

Βασιλική να είναι η χρονιά σας Βασιλικές και Βασίληδες!
Χρόνια πολλά και όλα όσα ευχήθηκαν οι προλαλήσαντες στο πολλαπλάσιο!
Να τα χιλιάσεις _Canis lupus Azimuthius_!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 1, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά και ευτυχισμένη σε όλους και διπλά χρόνια πολλά και στους Βασίληδες!


----------



## Aurelia (Jan 1, 2010)

Κάθε αρχή και μια ευχή, έτσι κι αυτός ο χρόνος
να είναι φωτοδεκτικός και καρδιοακτινοβόλος!

Καλή χρονιά και ελπίδα για όλα τα καλά!
Φιλάκια βασιλικά 

Συνεχίζω με ένα πολύ σχετικό με τα άνωθεν αυτο-σχεδίασμα:
Φινάλε νικητήριο σήμανε εγερτήριο...πάει τ' Απολυτήριο...τζάμπα το φροντιστήριο...
θ' ανοίξω κομμωτήριο δίπλα στο Διοικητήριο μ' ελεύθερο εισιτήριο για τ' αποχωρητήριο
και θέα προς το Σείριο!
Γκντουπ! ....και τέζα η free-τέζα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2010)

Και αν δεν βγαίνει σε ειδοποιητήριο ή στο πρωινό εγερτήριο,
ορίστε κι άλλο ένα ευχετήριο:

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/announcement.php?f=43


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 1, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ σας φίλοι μου
κι ελάτε στη γιορτή μου
να σας τρατάρω ένα γλυκό
με την υπομονή μου.

Έχω και τούρτα φράουλα 
έχω και σοκολάτα
ουίσκι και ξηρό καρπό
λουκάνικο στη θράκα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. Ό,τι καλύτερο εύχομαι και πολλές πολύτιμες λέξεις! 
Χρόνια Πολλά και στον azimuthio και σε όσους άλλους γιορτάζουν!


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2010)

Μα δεν πρέπει να γιόρταζαν οι Φωτεινές χτες (δηλ. μέχρι πριν από ένα τέταρτο); Αν ναι, ευχές!

Και σήμερα στους Γιάννηδες και τις Ιωάννες.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 7, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά στους 45 και βάλε Γιάννηδες!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2010)

Αναδρομικά χρόνια πολλά σε Φώτηδες, Φωτεινές (αν και νομίζω η Φωτεινή κανονικά εορτάζει άλλη μέρα), Θεοφάνηδες, Θεοφανίες, Ιορδάνηδες — και σήμερα σε Γιάννηδες και Ιωάννες! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2010)

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους κι από μένα!


----------



## sarant (Jan 7, 2010)

Και από μένα χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες!


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Αντώνηδες και τις Αντωνίες, την *Τόνια*, τον Θεοδόση, και, προκαταβολικά, στον Θανάση (όχι μόνο αυτόν), τη Νάνσυ και άλλες εορτάζουσες λεξιλογικές δυνάμεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά! :) :) :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2010)

:) Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά, χρόνια που θα θυμάστε! :)​ 

-Ε, πού πας, γιουτουμπάκι δεν έχει, θείο; 
-Εεε... σήμερα τα χέρια μου είναι γεμάτα... μαλλιά. Τα δικά μου. Ο πνιγμένος που λένε. Το οφείλω, όμως. ​


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στη Sopherina! :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Paraskevi! :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Arberli!
_Berlin_ - Lou Reed & John Cale
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4be4Az5BM-c​


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 4, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ καλά στη μοδερατόρισα που έχει σήμερα τα γενέθλιά της!
Υγεία, ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά, Παλ Αύρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, συμμοδερατόρισα! Να περνάς καλά!


----------



## sarant (Apr 4, 2010)

Καλή Ανάσταση, χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και ιδίως στην πολυεορτάζουσα!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές! (Αύριο θα σας ευχαριστήσω καλύτερα, βέβαια, τώρα κάτι τα κοψίδια, κάτι τα κρασιά που δεν τα μέτραγα...)


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 4, 2010)

Αφού σε κάρφωσαν, χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα Παλάβρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Αφού σε κάρφωσαν, χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα Παλάβρα!


Στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ (εκεί που πηγαίνεις από οποιοδήποτε νήμα αν πατήσεις πάνω πάνω στη σελίδα στο Lexilogia Forums), στη μέση περίπου της σελίδας, στη «ρουμπρίκα» What's going on, υπάρχει καταχώριση Today's birthdays όπου εμφανίζονται οι εορτάζοντες και οι εορτάζουσες της ημέρας (εφόσον έχουν δηλώσει βέβαια ημερομηνία γέννησης). :)


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα στην αγαπητή Palavra!


----------



## Elsa (Apr 5, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Palavra, και από μένα!
(αν και δεν πρόλαβα την αλλαγή της μέρας...)


----------



## danae (Apr 5, 2010)

...κι από μένα (μια μέρα και μια ώρα αργότερα)...

Edit: σβήσε το "μια μέρα", αν δεν ήταν η θερινή ώρα, θα είχα αργήσει μόνο δέκα λεπτά...

Να είσαι πάντα ευτυχισμένη!


----------



## psifio (Apr 5, 2010)

Αργοπορημένες ευχές κι από μένα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, χαρούμενα 
να πω με τη σειρά μου
και στην Παλ Αύρα να ευχηθώ
μέσα από την καρδιά μου :)

Γιά ιδές καιρό που διάλεξε
γενέθλια να γιορτάσει,
που πέσαν Πάσχα ανήμερα
και τι να μας κεράσει;
που όλοι εψές τιγκάραμε 
στη μάσα και στο πιώμα,
στο στρώμα πέσαμε ξεροί·
χωνεύουμε ακόμα.

Συμπάθα με για την καθυστέρηση , αλλά ξέρεις τώρα, ήταν βαρύς ο στίβος, ήταν και τ' αγριογούρουνα αμνοερίφια... Κι επειδή μόνο χορτάτος φιλοσοφεί κανείς: 

_La Casa de las Palabras_ - Jesús Encinar
(Music: Pablo Salinas on a variation from Holst, _The Planets_)




 
esto es una historia
quedarse en casa / salir
¿alguna pregunta?
¿qué es una pregunta?
esto no es una respuesta,
quiero decir,
la gente no se expresa bien, vamos,
que no sabe cómo decir lo que le pasa
que no es fácil expresar las emociones con palabras...
¿me explicó?
pero ésto ¿de qué va?
quiero irme a casa
¿dónde está mi casa?
tu casa está donde están tus libros
¿fue amor? lo parecía
si reinventases la rueda
¿cómo sería?
la de arriba es más larga
después de hablar me doy cuenta de lo que realmente quería haber dicho
mi mente insiste
¿fue amor?
el norte no está arriba
el lenguaje es personal
las palabras son símbolos
Dios es breve
abreviatura es larga
las palabras causan malentendidos
nos encanta hablar en plural para decir
yo
¿qué querías decir cuando decías que me amabas?
esa es una buena pregunta para la que no tengo una buena respuesta
la comunicación es un proceso verbal
la comunicación no es un proceso verbal
pasado perfecto / fuerza de paz / opinión objetiva / relación estable
el amor volverá como siempre lo ha hecho
PRÓXIMAMENTE en las mejores salas
tu cuerpo, ese lugar que yo llamaba casa
incapaz de manejar una relación con madurez
quiero estar solo
quiero estar con alguien
hombres=mujeres
¿pero en qué mundo vives?
pienso en una foto concreta
estamos tú y yo
aquel día
5 de la mañana, ni un alma
tócame, recuérdamen quién soy
una página en blanco no tiene interés
espacio reservado para uso oficial
lo que quiero decir es
se me ha ido el santo al cielo
mi vida era distinta
antes de internet
cambiar de rumbo no es estar perdido
y tú no estás perdido porque nadie te está buscando
todavía te quiero
(todavía) te quiero
toda idea contiene su contraria
una última cosa antes de irte
no olvides que lo importante es dedicar tiempo a esa persona a la que llamas cielo
esto es una historia
una historia son palabras
palabras
palabras de amor
palabras de honor
palabras para comenzar
una idea
un libro
una historia
"Érase una vez..."​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

Παλ Αύρα, χιλιόχρονη κι ευτυχισμένη και με τις δικές μου, καθυστερημένες ευχές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

Κατά το www.eortologio.gr σήμερα είναι του μάρτυρος Θεμιστοκλέους, οπότε αν γιορτάζει ο ημέτερος Themis, χρόνια πολλά!

(Σήμερα γιορτάζουν δυο ντουζίνες μάρτυρες με αρχαία ονόματα; Περίεργο κι αυτό...)


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Θωμάδες και τις Θωμαΐδες, πιστούς και άπιστους:

_Overture from Tommy_ - The Who 




​

αφορμή έψαχνα να τo ποστάρω ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Στάθη και την Άννα, που 'χουν γενέθλια σήμερα!

Στάθη, κράτα μου ένα κομμάτι (όλη την ταστιέρα, καλύτερα ):







ΥΓ Στάθη, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς με τι συμπίπτουν τα γενέθλιά σου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, ω Κοσμονάφτα!

This Day in Space History.






_(έτερός τις) Αστροναύτης και γερουσιαστής_
Και στα δικά σου, βρε! Καλή επιτυχία!​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2010)

Έλα, του βρήκα του Στάθη και δώρο:




Τώρα μένει να βρω τον ίδιο τον Στάθη...


----------



## danae (Apr 22, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά και στους δύο!


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Στάθη! :)​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o

Ακούει ο Τομ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2010)

Γεροί να είστε όσοι γιορτάσατε γενέθλια. Γεροί και οι Γιώργηδες κι οι Γεωργίες που κερνάνε για την ονομαστική τους.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

Κερνάνε; Πούούού;;;!!! 

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, να είστε καλά να τη θυμάστε τη φετινή γιορτή σας!

Γιώργο μας, στη γιορτή σου μας κερνάς δουνουτότουρτες;


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και τα διαστημοδώρα!
Ισχύς μου η αγάπη του λαού, πάντα. 



drsiebenmal said:


> _(έτερός τις) Αστροναύτης και γερουσιαστής_
> Και στα δικά σου, βρε! Καλή επιτυχία!


Το ξέρω ότι ζεις για να με καμαρώσεις πρόεδρο της NASA...



Zazula said:


> Τώρα μένει να βρω τον ίδιο τον Στάθη...


Για να παραφράσω το ανέκδοτο:
Κόναν, υπάρχουν και τηλέφωνα... :)



daeman said:


> Ακούει ο Τομ;


Άμα είναι για Μπόουι, πάντα ακούω!
Η πλάκα είναι ότι Τομ με φωνάζει και η Pink Panther, αλλά αυτό είναι από άλλο ανέκδοτο...


----------



## Elsa (Apr 23, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Κερνάνε; Πούούού;;;!!!
> Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες! :)



Στο γραφείο, κερνάνε οι εορτάζοντες και έχει πολύ πλάκα γιατί είναι σαν να γλεντάμε την προσφυγή στο ΔΝΤ... Μόλις χτες, μας ανακοινώθηκε μείωση μισθών 15% για όσους περνάνε τις 2000€!
Ατέλειωτη ευχαρίστηση! 

Χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν κι άλλο κακό να μη μας βρει! (λέμε τώρα...)


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στη Δανάη! :)​ 
_Bu Rosto_ - Danae & os Novos Crioulos


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2010)

*Δανάη, να τα εκατοστίσεις! 
Ό,τι επιθυμείς να το βρεις!*


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 24, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά Δανάη!!!!


----------



## danae (Apr 25, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ σας πολλά και τους τρεις!

Daeman, πολύ όμορφη αφιέρωση, δεν τη γνώριζα τη συνονόματη!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Δανάη! :)


----------



## danae (Apr 25, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ζάζουλα!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2010)

​ *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, NICKEL!!!*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2010)

Η είδηση, έκπληξη για τους μη γνωρίζοντες, έκανε κυριολεκτικά μπανγκ!






Αμέσως έσπευσαν με ό,τι μέσο βρήκε διαθέσιμο ο καθένας, με αεροπλάνα και βαπόρια, με αυτοκίνητα και τρένα, εγώ π.χ. με την






για να αναζητήσουν κάτι αναμνηστικό, να στείλουν μια ευχή, ένα δωράκι· ξερωγώ, ένα γλυκισματάκι.






Τελικά, ίσως το καλύτερο είναι να ευχηθείς τον επί Γης παράδεισο ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, τέλος πάντων. Κυριλέ:






ή με νοσταλγικά Σεβενέιτις:






Χρόνια πολλά!​


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2010)

*Χρόνια πολλά, Νικ-Ελ!*​από μερικούς γνωστούς.

Elvis Presley




 
The Beatles








 
Marilyn Monroe




 
The Ramones 




 
Πολύγλωσσα




 
Και στην υγειά σου σε 100+ γλώσσες: http://www.awa.dk/glosary/slainte.htm, 
με ένα εξαιρετικό single malt. :)


Glenmorangie means "Glen of Tranquility" in Gaelic.


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα, Nickel






κι εύχομαι να βρίσκεις πάντοτε αυτό που ψάχνεις


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 29, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά κι από μένα! Δημιουργικά, ενδιαφέροντα κι ευτυχισμένα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2010)

Και μια αρμόζουσα μαντινάδα: 
Τίνος λαού αλφάβητο,
τι λέξεις να ταιριάξω,
για να χωρέσουν οι ευχές,
που θέλω να σου γράψω;


*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΚΑΛΑ, ΠΟΛΥΧΡΩΜΑ ΚΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΑ!*​


----------



## anef (Apr 29, 2010)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά και ό,τι επιθυμείς, Νίκελ!

(Χρόνια πολλά και στη Δανάη και τον Στάθη επίσης, πολύ καθυστερημένα βέβαια, αλλά έλειπα και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι! :))


----------



## danae (Apr 29, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, nickel! Πάντα νέος, όπως τώρα! Και πάντα να αγαπάς και να αγαπιέσαι!

Anef, οι ευχές είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες!


----------



## Elsa (Apr 29, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, να έχεις πάντα μπόλικα αυτά που αγαπάς! 
Βιβλία, ταινίες, μουσική και καλούς φίλους...:)

Από μένα, ένα τραγούδι από τα παλιά, η Melanie που τραγουδάει για το ψευδώνυμό σου:


----------



## psifio (Apr 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ σας όλους. Σας εύχομαι ήπιες ανηφόρες (όχι όλο ίσωμα — δεν έχει πλάκα, δεν φτάνεις και σε ύψωμα).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Νίκελ, και ό,τι επιθυμείς! Πολλή δύναμη να έχεις πάντα, και να χαιρόμαστε εσένα, τη συντροφιά σου, τις γνώσεις σου και τα γραπτά σου! :)


----------



## fofoka (Apr 30, 2010)

Πολύχρονος, γερός-δυνατός & χαρούμενος! :):):)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στις εξ υμών Ειρήνες!

Ειρήνη ημίν! :)


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2010)

Και ακόμα περισσότερα στην εξ ημών ;) Πολλές πολλές ευχές και ό,τι επιθυμεί στην αγκαλιά της να το βρει!


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα! :)


Palavra said:


> Και ακόμα περισσότερα στην εξ ημών ;) Πολλές πολλές ευχές και ό,τι επιθυμεί στην αγκαλιά της να το βρει!


Χμμ, εγώ θα έλεγα το ζαζουλικό «ό,τι επιθυμεί να το πάθει», που καλύπτει και περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, γλυκιά μας Ειρήνη!:):):):):)


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Χμμ, εγώ θα έλεγα το ζαζουλικό «ό,τι επιθυμεί να το πάθει», που καλύπτει και περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.


Εγώ αυτό λέω συνήθως, αλλά συνήθως επίσης μου λένε «γιατί, καλέ;», «τι εννοείς;» και άλλα τέτοια, οπότε το μοντεράρισα


----------



## crystal (May 5, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές! Ζαζ, Παλάβρα, that's the spirit.


----------



## Ambrose (May 5, 2010)

Xρόνια Πολλά κι από εμένα!!!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2010)

Wishing you the best, in the same spirit («ό,τι ποθείς να το πάθεις»).


----------



## psifio (May 5, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ειρήνη!


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις μαμάδες, χρόνια πολλά σε όλα τα παιδιά (για να χαίρονται τη μητέρα τους), και φυσικά χρόνια πολλά και στη μάνα τού λεξιλόχου μας!


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στις μητέρες, από παιδιά.

_Αν (Θυγατρικό)_ - Δημήτρης Μητσοτάκης & οι Ευδαίμονες​


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2010)

Μάνα, κουράγιο, μη σκοτώσεις τα παιδιά σου, και σ' εκείνα για να μη σε καρυδώσουν: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=23279&postcount=83 
Επειδή εκείνο δεν παίζει:


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2010)

Οι μητέρες Λεξιλόγοι σάς ευχαριστούν για τις ευχές σας! Η μητέρα του λεξιλόχου επίσης.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Κωνσταντίνους και τις Ελένες!


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, 
Costas, Somnambulist, Elena!
*και σε όλους τους Κωνσταντίνους και τις Ελένες!*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα! :)


----------



## Palavra (May 21, 2010)

Ομοίως, χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από εμένα :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλάαααα!


----------



## danae (May 21, 2010)

Και στις Κωνσταντίνες (και στους Έλενους, αν βρίσκεται κανένας ;) )


----------



## psifio (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

Περαστικός βιαστικά, εύχομαι τα καλύτερα, μα τα καλύτερα, στους φίλτατους, να τους χαίρονται τα παιδάκια τους και όλοι οι δικοί τους, και χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν και οι γιορτές και θυμάμαι τις ημερομηνίες. Έφτασε κιόλας η εικοστή πρώτη! Μα με διπλή ταχύτητα περνά αυτός ο μήνας ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ καλά στους εορτάζοντες και στις εορτάζουσες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2010)

Επίσης χρόνια πολλά στην *Constantina*, την *EleniD*, τον *kostis57* (από φίλες και φίλους που δηλώνουν λίγο πιο τακτικά το παρών στα μέρη μας).


----------



## azimuthios (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες!


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά 
*και πάντα smooth operations :)* 
εύχομαι σε όλες και όλους, με δυο συνονόματους, την Helen Folasade Adu και τον Konstantin Wecker.

*



*​


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Pink Panther, που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο και νεότερη! Κρίμα μόνο που η WMG υποχρέωσε σε σίγαση τη φερώνυμη μουσική από το βιντεάκι με τον συνήθη ύποπτο:


----------



## Porkcastle (May 28, 2010)

Χρόνια σας πολλά και καλά, μανδάμ! Πάντα επιτυχίες! :) :*


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2010)

Στον πολυχρονεμένο μας βεζίρη, τις καλύτερές μου ευχές και τα εφτά καλά της μοίρας του καπάκι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 8, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά Dr7x!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά 
στον πιο αξιαγάπητο 
μοδεράτορα 
της Λεξιλογίας!






​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Δόκτωρ, και ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## crystal (Jun 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα!


----------



## psifio (Jun 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά κι ευτυχισμένα, με χαρές και επιτυχίες!!​






Και να δηλώσω ότι μπορεί να επαναλαμβάνω την ίδια ευχή με διάφορες παραλλαγές, αλλά την εννοώ κάθε φορά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ σας όλες και όλους :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά και Πολύ Ευτυχισμένα στον Επτάκις Δρα, Σούπερ Μοδεράτορα και Ποντίφηκα της Σκακιστικής!

Υγεία, ευτυχία και μεγάλη δημιουργικότητα!


----------



## anef (Jun 8, 2010)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2010)

*Πάντα γεια, πάντα χαρά, Δρ7χ!*​ 
You are my sunshine - The Doctor and Seven of Nine ;)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttZjvfj_P0E​ 
Ωχριά μπροστά στους αδερφούς Μαρξ, βέβαια. Αυτή τη φορά ο Ζαζ μου 'ριξε στ' αυτιά.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2010)

Εφτά φορές ευχές κι από μένα, Δόκτωρ! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 8, 2010)

daeman said:


> You are my sunshine - The Doctor and Seven of Nine ;)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttZjvfj_P0E​



Τώρα έγραψες daeman! Καιρό είχε κάποιος να μού θυμίσει την αγαπημένη μου σειρά. Κι ωραίο επεισόδιο...


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Αμβρόσιε. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, και ιδιαίτερα για τα σπέσιαλ δώρα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Porkcastle! :)

Zum Geburtstag, viel Glück


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 19, 2010)

:):):) Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φτερωτές ευχές!!! Αυτό είναι να σ' έχουν στα πούπουλα...!

Danke, danke!


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

Λοιπόν, έναν τέτοιο απίστευτο μίμο θα ήθελα να σου κάνω δώρο, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα είναι high-maintenance.

Στα γενέθλιά σου

Πολύχρονη, με πολλή σιγουριά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, χαρούμενα και μελωδικά! :)​ 
Αφού πρόφτασε ο Δρ7χ κι ο Νικέλ με τα τιτιβίσματα, ορίστε μερικά άλλα birds. 
(Τώρα που ανακαλύψαμε το πάθος σου με την ορνιθολογία, δεν γλιτώνεις. 

Πρώτα ένα παραδείσιο από τον κορυφαίο Bird, τον Τσάρλι Πάρκερ 
(μαζί με τους Μάιλς Ντέιβις, Ντουκ Τζόρνταν, Τόμι Πότερ και Μαξ Ρόουτς).

Bird of Paradise - Charlie Parker​



 
Συνέχεια μ' έναν άλλο κορυφαίο, τον Πίτερ Χάμιλ, από το Fool's Mate.

The Birds - Peter Hammill​



 
Και από το ντοκιμαντέρ _The Crimson Wing: Mystery of the Flamingos_ (_Les Ailes pourpres : le mystère des flamants_), η μουσική της εισαγωγής από τους Cinematic Orchestra κι ένα όμορφο τρέιλερ.

Opening Title / Arrival of the Birds - The Cinematic Orchestra


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

*Χρόνια πολλά στην αγαπημένη συμμοδερατόρισσα Kapa18!
** Να είσαι καλά, χαρούμενη, δημιουργική! 
(Και να περάσεις ένα ξένοιαστο καλοκαίρι!)*









​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά Κάπα μας!

Ελπίζω να έχεις ακουστά τους The Mamas and the Kapas ε, χμμμ... The Papas (ήταν πολλέεεεες δεκαετίες πριν από τα πρώτα σου γενέθλια). ;)


----------



## sarant (Jun 20, 2010)

Και από μένα, χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 20, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2010)

*Χρόνια πολλά, συμμοδερατόρισσα!*​ 
μ' ένα ωραίο βιντεάκι από τους Αργεντινούς Kapanga, που ανακάλυψα σήμερα, ψάχνοντας να βρω κάτι κατάλληλο για να σου ευχηθώ κι ευχαριστώ για την αφορμή. :)

Crece - Kapanga​



 
Οι στίχοι εδώ.


----------



## crystal (Jun 20, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 20, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!! Να είστε καλά! :-D


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2010)

Επειδή χτες ξεκίνησε επισήμως το θέρος, εύχομαι

καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους!​


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 26, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά στην Ulkomaalainen!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά και από την πρωινή βάρδια! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά σε Πέτρους και σε Παύλους, σε Πετρούλες και Παυλίνες!


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2010)

Leximaniac, χρόνια πολλά από τους Λεξιλόγους. Χόρεψε ένα τέτοιο για να το γιορτάσεις:


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 30, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά κι από εμένα!


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Leximaniac!

Αφού με πρόλαβε ο Νικέλ με το πρώτο maniac που σκέφτηκα, ορίστε 10.000 Maniacs, 
μ' ένα τραγούδι ό,τι πρέπει για γενέθλια (οι στίχοι εδώ). :)

These Are Days - 10.000 Maniacs​


----------



## sarant (Jun 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Leximaniac!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από εδώ. :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 30, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ τόσο πολύ :) Ήταν η καλύτερη έκπληξη της ημέρας! :)... Τα κεράσματα στις 9 του μήνα ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από εμένα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

ilena said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Ποιος είναι ο Ζαζ;



Ζαζ, χρόνια πολλά, γερός και πλούσιος και ευτυχής. Αλλά, πάνω απ' όλα, γνωστός σε όλους και όλες. (Έχεις δουλειά ακόμα...)


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 3, 2010)

Να ζήσεις Ζαζουλάκο και χρόοοονια πολλάαα .... ορολογίες να μας βρίσκεις με πάντα χαράααα :)


----------



## ilena (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρόνια σου πολλά Ζαζ, η φήμη σου μεγαλώνει. 

Ελπίζω να είναι γενέθλια αλλιώς το παίρνω πίσω. Μόνο σ' αυτή τη χώρα ξέρω να εορτάζονται τα χριστιανικά ονόματα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, μεσιέ Ζαζ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, με μια φρέσκια σημαία για τη συλλογή σου:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρόνια σου πολλά, Ζαζ! Να είσαι πάντα καλά, να ξεκουράζεσαι κιόλας!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά, και με ακόμα περισσότερες επιτυχίες!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! :) Για κέρασμα κανονίστε και πείτε μου.


----------



## crystal (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά! :)


----------



## psifio (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 3, 2010)

Γιορτάζει ο Ζάζουλας; Χρόνια πολλά, παμμέγιστε! Ανυπολόγιστης αξίας η βοήθειά σου όλ' αυτά τα χρόνια!!


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2010)

*Χρόνια αξέχαστα, Ζαζ!*​ 
Prends garde à ta langue - Zaz​



Μ' ένα τραγούδι-απάντηση σε κάθε λογής κακόπιστους και την ευχή να μην τους συναντάς συχνά στο διάβα σου.
Hey sale fripon, prends donc garde à ta langue, 
Je suis _le chat_ qui te la mangera...;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2010)

Απίστευτο εύρημα, daeman!


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2010)

Να 'σαι καλά, Ζαζ, μυριοτραγουδισμένος! :)
Τα εύσημα στην Παλάβρα, που μου την πρωτοσύστησε. 
Στη συνέχεια, μερικά κλικ με τ' αυτιά τεντωμένα, λίγη βοήθεια του γκούγκλη για τα γαλλικά, και βουαλά! ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 3, 2010)

Πολύχρονος και πάντα ευτυχισμένος Ζαζ!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά Ζάζουλα!


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2010)

Να ζήσεις Ζαζουλίνο και χρόνια πολλά... κλπ κλπ κι από μένα


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά, γι' άλλη μια φορά! :)


----------



## paraskevi (Aug 3, 2010)

Nα τα εκατοστήσεις, Ζάζουλα, και να έχεις πάντα ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και εξαιρετικά ευτυχισμένα στον panadeli που έχει σήμερα τα γενέθλιά του!:)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

Ναι, ναι, πολύβιος! :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 12, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2010)

Όλα τα καλά!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2010)

Κρουστάλω, χιλιόχρονη! Χρόνια πολλά και σε όσες και όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2010)

Πάντα όσο σου πάει εύθραυστη κι ευαίσθητη, πάντα όσο χρειάζεται ανθεκτική.

Και σε όσους ασχολούνται με ονομαστικές, τα καλύτερα!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Crystal! Πάντα ευτυχισμένη και χαρούμενη!

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες του Δεκαπενταύγουστου!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, πολύ ευτυχισμένα κι εξίσου δημιουργικά σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες κι όλους τους εορτάζοντες!


----------



## crystal (Aug 24, 2010)

Καθυστερημένα ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές! (Όπως έλεγε κι ο Ναύαρχος, το κακό δεν είναι ότι διδάσκομαι, είναι ότι γηράσκω.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Αλεξάνδρα και τον Αλέξανδρο! :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## psifio (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## crystal (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2010)

Πολλά και καλά (απ' όλα όσα ποθάτε)!


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και να σας βασανίζουμε (με την καλή έννοια) για πολλά πολλά χρόνια :)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 30, 2010)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές κι από μένα! Υγεία ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα!:)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια Πολλά!


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά! Πάντα με χαμόγελο!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις ευχές σας!


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 30, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 31, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα! :)
(είναι τριήμερος ο εορτασμός, ε; )


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
(Ναι, ναι, τριήμερος, τετραήμερος, μέχρι και δεκαπενθήμερος, θα 'λεγα.)


----------



## StellaP (Aug 31, 2010)

Να σε πληροφορήσω ότι μπορείς να γιορτάζεις και να δέχεσαι ευχές για 40 μέρες.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2010)

Ή τουλάχιστον μέχρι την Απόδοση της εορτής. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2010)

1) Πότε είναι η Απόδοση της εορτής;
2) Αν γιορτάζω 40 μέρες, θα πρέπει να κερνάω κιόλας 40 μέρες;


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2010)

Δυστυχώς για τη γιορτή σου, ποτέ! Μόνο οι μεγάλες γιορτές έχουν Απόδοση... Πάντως, απ' ό,τι είδα, Αλεξάνδρα (γυναίκα) υπάρχει μόνο στις....21 Απριλίου!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2010)

Το είχα ανακαλύψει κι εγώ από μικρή, και αποφάσισα ότι δεν θέλω να γιορτάζω στις 21 Απριλίου για να μην μπερδεύω τον κόσμο (ήταν εποχή Χούντας). Να μη νομίζουν οι άνθρωποι ότι ο σημαιοστολισμός και οι παρελάσεις γίνονται προς τιμήν μου! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

*Καλό φθινόπωρο. Με τεράααστιες αντοχές. Με καινούργια πράγματα και ανησυχίες. Με θετική προσέγγιση όλων των δυσκολιών. Με την απόφαση να ξεπεράσουμε τα δύσκολα και να βγούμε πιο δυνατοί. Με τη σταθερή πεποίθηση ότι η ζωή είναι ωραία, η χώρα μας είναι ωραία, και πρέπει να σπρώξουμε στο περιθώριο, όσο γίνεται πιο αποφασιστικά, αυτούς που θέλουν να είναι διαφορετικά.*

:);)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2010)

Να υποθέσω ότι τα λες για να τα πιστέψεις κι εσύ ο ίδιος, ε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Να υποθέσω ότι τα λες για να τα πιστέψεις κι εσύ ο ίδιος, ε;



Τα 'χω κάνει γιρλάντα στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης. 
(Άσε που κάθε τόσο λέω στην αγία τρόικα: «Ξ'ρ'ς εσύ, δε λέω, αλλά λίγο πιο γλυκά...».)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ή τουλάχιστον μέχρι την Απόδοση της εορτής. :)


Έμαθα και κάτι, μα τον άγιο Γκούγκλη :):
Κατά την απόδοση μιας εορτής τελείται η εορτή (λειτουργία) πανηγυρικά όπως και την πρώτη μέρα αυτής. Συνήθως η απόδοση της εορτής γίνεται μετά από οκτώ ημέρες. Απόδοση έχουν μόνο οι Μεγαλύτερες Εορτές της Εκκλησίας μας. Ουσιαστικά παρατείνεται η εορτή.Από θεολογικής πλευράς, αυτή η παράταση αποτελεί και μια υπέρβαση του ιστορικού/λειτουργικού χρόνου και μια πρόγευση της αιωνιότητας. ​http://orthodox-answers.blogspot.com/2007/05/blog-post_7022.html


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2010)

Η σπουδαιότερη ωστόσο και γνωστότερη Απόδοση είναι του Πάσχα, την Τετάρτη (39η ημέρα), παραμονή της Αναλήψεως, η οποία Ανάληψη πέφτει πάντα Πέμπτη. Τότε, κυρίες μου, καταλύετε ψάρι (παρότι Τετάρτη). :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στον δαιμόνιο μοδεράτορα Δαεμάνιακ, ο οποίος κλείνει σήμερα τα 38*! Να σε χαιρόμαστε και να σε χαίρονται όσοι σ' αγαπούν, και πάντα να έχεις ό,τι ποθείς και αγαπάς!







____________
* προ ΦΠΑ 23%
.


----------



## psifio (Sep 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2010)

Αγαπητέ μας Daeman, χρόνια πολλά με πολλή αγάπη! Ας λέει ο Ζάζουλας ότι έκλεισες τα 38, εμείς ξέρουμε ότι έκλεισες τα 29. Από ζήλια το λέει επειδή αυτός είναι 30.


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά Daeman.


----------



## stathis (Sep 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, τρίκαλο!
;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2010)

Άντε, χρόνια πολλά και καλά κουράγια στο γιαπί!






Βλέπω ότι τελείωσε η διαμόρφωση στο γραφειάκι σου. Καλές δουλειές!


----------



## crystal (Sep 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, γεμάτα υγεία, γέλια, ταξίδια, χαρές!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και εξαιρετικά δημιουργικά, σύντεκνε μοδεράτορα! :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα!

Τσάκω και μια τούρτα, στο σωστό ιππόβαθρο:


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2010)

Α, it's _Man_day _Man_day! Και δεν ήξερα γιατί μου τα είχαν πρήξει αυτοί τεταρτιάτικα.







Πονάει λίγο; Δεν είναι τίποτα. Πονάνε, μωρέ, τα παλικάρια;

Με συγχωρείτε, θυμάστε να γιόρτασε αυτός πέρυσι γενέθλια; Μήπως τα γιορτάζει κάθε δύο χρόνια ή έχω εγώ αρχίσει να ξεχνάω;


*Γερός κι ευτυχισμένος, σύντεκνε!*


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Δαεμάνε, με υγεία, δουλειά και αγάπη! Μια ταρτούλα:


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2010)

...
I thank you :)​ Sam & Dave








 
Πέρυσι γιόρτασα, τετραετίες παραλείπω. ;)


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 16, 2010)

Περίμενε κι εμένα, καλέ μου άνθρωπε! Βρίσκομαι σε CET:











όπως και να ΄χει...


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Και στα 47 κάπως έτσι:




ενώ αναθυμάσαι :




 
Ωραίο το τρίτο! :-D


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2010)

Μόλις έμαθα από έγκυρη πηγή...




...ότι σήμερα έχει γενέθλια ο Ζέφυρος! Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Ζεφ — και πάρε κι ένα δωράκι:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2010)

Και επειδή ξέρω πόσο του αρέσουν τα χαριτωμένα και τα γκλίτερ (), ας ευχηθώ και εγώ 
*Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Ζεφ!*​με την ανάλογη εικόνα:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπητέ Ζέφυρε!





*Greek Myths : Zephyros*


Η εικόνα από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## psifio (Sep 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 16, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Daeman και Ζεφ! Να μας ζήσετε! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

Επειδή σου αρέσουν τα δυνατά, με τις ολόθυμες ευχές μου

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OnAVgjNZow


----------



## sarant (Sep 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Ζέφυρο!​ 



 
Zephyr and Psyche (1814)
*Henri-Joseph RUXTHIEL*
Musée du Louvre, Paris​ 
Από εδώ.​


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζέφυρε!


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 17, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζέφυρε! Πάνω στην ώρα κιόλας που ζήταγα αεράκι απόψε :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Στάθη και τις (μασκαρισμένες σε Έφες, συνήθως) Ευσταθίες! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στην psifio! Weeeeeeeeeeee!! Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

Αφιερωμένο


----------



## psifio (Nov 8, 2010)

Χαχαχαχαχαχα! Καταπληκτικό!
Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! =)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και σε όλους!


----------



## Leximaniac (Nov 8, 2010)

Να τα εκατοστήσεις psifio... με υγεία, χαρά, πολλά χαμόγελα και... λεξιλογίες :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Nov 8, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω επίσης αν έχουμε αλλά χρόνια πολλά και στους Μιχάληδες, στις Σταματίες και τους Σταμάτηδες :)
(Ανjήψιιιιιιιιιιιιι... χρόνια πολλά.... η πρώτη γιορτή της ανηψούλας μου που είναι 18 μηνών!)


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2010)

Psifio, 生日快乐！(Χρόνια πολλά, για το αρχείο σου :) )


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2010)

Πολυψήφια, σου εύχομαι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2010)

Βλέπω, nickel, είσαι συντονισμένος με τον Σαρκοζύ ("ο ένας στους δύο σε λίγο καιρό θα ζει μέχρι τα 100").


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2010)

Πσηφίο, χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά σε φανερούς και αφανέρωτους, σε Μιχάληδες, και Μοιχαλίδες... Μιχαλίες, σε Άγγελους, Αγγελικές και Γαβριλήδες... και Χρόνια Πολλά ειδικά στην *Πσηφιακή *μας φίλη...


----------



## crystal (Nov 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από 'μένα, κι από εδώ. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2010)

Σεπσηφία και σεμάτα... ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2010)

Ω, ξέχασα Σταμάτηδες και Σταματίνες! Πώς το έκανα αυτό και είχα και φίλους κάποτε... Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους πάλι!


----------



## psifio (Nov 8, 2010)

Αχ, βρε παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ, μ' έχετε κατασυγκινήσει! Ειδικά αυτό το κινέζικο με πέθανε! :)

Χρόνια πολλά και σ' όλους όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα ονομαστικές γιορτές, είναι σήμερα πολύ γιορταστική μέρα -- γιορτάζει ο κόσμος όλος: Άγγελοι, Αγγελικές, Γαβρίληδες και Γαβριέλες, Μιχάληδες και Μικαέλες, Σταμάτηδες και Σταματίνες [γεια σου, Μάτα!] κι επίσης συγχαρητήρια σ' όσους ασχολούνται με τα πολιτικά και είχαν επιτυχίες.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, miss... :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2010)

Πολλές ευχές κι από μένα, σε εορτάζουσες και εορτάζοντες!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα


(και σας ευχαριστώ ολους! )


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι εξαιρετικά ευτυχισμένα στην Αλεξάνδρα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές, Ρογήριε!

Πώς γίνεται όμως να βγαίνει ότι έχω σήμερα γενέθλια, όταν στο προφίλ μου γράφεται καθαρά "16 Νοεμβρίου"; Τι λένε οι αρμόδιοι γι' αυτό;


----------



## Leximaniac (Nov 15, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά, με υγεία και πολλές.. λεξιλογίες, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 15, 2010)

Ουπς, σόρρυ για τη βιασύνη, αλλά βασίστηκα στην πρώτη σελίδα της Λεξιλογίας χωρίς να κάνω αντιπαραβολή με τη σελίδα του προσωπικού προφίλ! Έστω και προκαταβολικά, όμως, οι ευχές μου διατηρούν την αξία τους, ελπίζω. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2010)

Φυσικά και είναι ευπρόσδεκτες οι ευχές σου, όπως και της Leximaniac, που την ευχαριστώ επίσης! Ίσως το (εσωτερικό, αόρατο) ρολόι του φόρουμ πάει μπροστά, κι έχει φτάσει ήδη στις 16 Νοεμβρίου, χωρίς να το δείχνει.


----------



## crystal (Nov 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, λοιπόν, Αλεξάνδρα, γεμάτα υγεία και χαρές!


----------



## psifio (Nov 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα! Πάντα γερή κι ευτυχισμένη. :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2010)

*Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!*


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hoping your birthday is wonderful in every way*​


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ-πολύ! Σας εύχομαι κι εγώ να είστε υγιείς και ευτυχισμένοι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα, Αλεξάνδρα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Δώρα!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, με υγεία και χαρά!


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

Κι εκεί που άκουγα κάτι παλιά τραγούδια, ξεπετάχτηκε αυτό στη μέση, από έναν καιρό που κι εγώ ήμουν μικρός:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Και τις δικές μου ευχές, Άλεξ, (και στους Μαθιούς, λέει το eortologio.gr, και τις Ιφιγένειες!)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Αλεξάνδρα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους από καρδιάς, αγαπητοί μου συν-Λεξιλόγοι!


----------



## moutas (Nov 17, 2010)

*HAPPY BDAY!*

Χρόνια πολλά και από εδώ! Ελπίζω το δισκάκι να έτρεξε κανονικά!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 17, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα τον καθυστερημένο ξεχασιάρη! :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στις παρθένες Μαρίες αλλά και στις....Ντόρες!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Κατερίνες!! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

Συνέχεια μουσικών ευχών
Χάρις Αλεξίου- Αμάν Κατερίνα μου (Μινόρε της Αυγής, 1984)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 25, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Κατερίνες από μένα! Στείλ' τε κανένα διαδικτυακό γλυκάκι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά σε:

Αικατερίνα, Κατερίνα, Αικατερίνη, Καίτη, Κατίνα, Κατερινιώ, Κατινιώ, Κατίνγκω, Κατίγκα, Τίγκα, Κάτια, Ρίνα, Καλοτίνα, Κάρεν
και Μερκούριο, Μερκούρη, Μέρκουρα, Μάρκορα, Μερκουρία (από το www.eortologio.gr):

Κατίνγκω; :) Καλοτίνα;  Κάρεν;  Τίγκα (σε τι, όμως);  Μέρκουρας-Μάρκορας; (σαν Ντυπόν και Ντιπόν ακούγεται...;))


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2010)

Η Κατερίνα έχει πάρα πολλά δικά της τραγούδια -χρόνια της πολλά!


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 25, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2010)

Για τις Κατερίνες, με εγκάρδιες ευχές, δυο κομμάτια από το Catherine Wheel του Ντέιβιντ Μπερν, σε λάιβ εκτελέσεις. Το πρώτο από την εκπομπή του Λέτερμαν και το δεύτερο από το Stop Making Sense.




 




 
Επειδή Catherine wheels λένε κι ένα είδος εντυπωσιακών πυροτεχνημάτων, πολύ δημοφιλών στη Μάλτα όπου λέγονται Irdieden, και τα πυροτεχνήματα είναι ό,τι πρέπει για γιορτή, χρόνια σας πολλά! :)





 
Α, ναι, ξέχασα το δωράκι! Ένα Catherine window, με την ευχή κάποτε να αποκτήσετε ένα. 
Όχι αυτό, δεν πουλιέται.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 25, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά! (μία θυμάμαι -και ξέρω- εδώ, εννοείται πως οι ευχές επεκτείνονται...)


----------



## psifio (Nov 25, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα σε όλες!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε Στέλιους και Στέλλες!


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στη Στέλλα και τον Στέλιο (καθυστερημένα, αλλά οι ευχές είναι έγκυρες 40 μέρες πριν και 40 μετά μ' ένα τραγούδι για αστέρες, το πρώτο του εξαιρετικού δίσκου Soap Opera.


----------



## StellaP (Nov 28, 2010)

Ως εορτάζουσα Στέλλα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και για το βίντεο των Kinks οι οποίοι, δυστυχώς, είναι περίπου της εποχής μου.
(Και βέβαια είναι έγκυρες οι ευχές για 40 μέρες μετά).


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 29, 2010)

Στο Λεωφορείο ο Πόθος του Τένεσι Γουίλιαμς η Μπλανς Ντυμπουά επαναλαμβάνει την εξής φράση: Stella for Star! Stella for Star! 

Άσχετο, αλλά απλώς το αναφέρω... :)


----------



## StellaP (Nov 29, 2010)

Καθόλου άσχετο και πολύ καλύτερο πάντως από το "Φύγε Στέλλα, κρατάω μαχαίρι" που το έχω ακούσει τόσες πολλές φορές που έχει καταντήσει κρύο αστείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2011)

Καλή χρονιά, λοιπόν, σε όλες και όλους!

Χρόνια πολλά στον Αζιμούθιο για τα γενέθλιά του!

Χρόνια πολλά στις Βασιλικές, τις Βασιλείες, τις Βάσιες, τις Βασούλες και τις Βίκες (γιορτάζει άραγε και η γνωστή Βικι-παίδεια; :)), χρόνια πολλά στους Βασίληδες, τους Βάσους και τους Μπίληδες --αλλά και τους Τηλέμαχους, όπως μας ενημερώνει το eortologio.gr...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Αζιμούθιο για τα γενέθλια ΚΑΙ για τη γιορτή του!


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2011)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και ειδικά στους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 1, 2011)

Αζ, χρόνια πολλά και καλά! Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!


----------



## psifio (Jan 1, 2011)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και ξεχωριστά χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν ονόματα και γενέθλια! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2011)

Τι καλοί άνθρωποι αυτοί που γιορτάζουν ταυτόχρονα γενέθλια και ονομαστική γιορτή την Πρωτοχρονιά (ή τα Χριστούγεννα). Μόνο το συμπυκνωμένο Νουνού τούς ξεπερνάει σε γλύκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στον nikosl (δεν έχουμε μόνο πολλους Νίκους, έχουν και προτίμηση στο Λ για το επώνυμο...) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, nikosl!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 5, 2011)

Ένα καθυστερημένο ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας. Να 'στε καλά. Ε, όχι και να μας ξεπερνάει το Νουνού σε γλύκα, βρε Νίκελ... Τι έτρωγα τόσα γλυκά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια;  

Α, ενημερωτικά αναφέρω πως έγινα: 







Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους. Εύχομαι πολλές δημιουργίες παντός τύπου. 

Χρόνια πολλά και στον nikosl


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2011)

Στις Φωτεινές του σήμερα, τους Γιάννηδες του αύριο και όλους τους συνεορτάζοντες, πολλές ευχές, ή, τέλος πάτων τέλος πάντων, όσες μείνανε στο καλάθι, γιατί αυτό το 30ήμερο, από τα νικολοβάρβαρα, εξάντλησε πολλαπλώς και εμάς και το απόθεμα ευχών.


----------



## nikosl (Jan 6, 2011)

Να πω ευχαριστώ σε όλους για τα χρόνια πολλά - το χρωστάω από χτες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Ευαγγελίες και τους Ευάγγελους (και τα πάμπολλα ονοματικά παράγωγά τους).
Και καλά νέα σε όλους τους Λεξιλόγους, μέχρι του χρόνου τέτοια μέρα, τουλάχιστον. :)

Evangeline - The Band with Emmylou Harris





_Evangeline, A Tale of Acadie_ by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow.

Για πιο γιορταστικό κλίμα, μια άλλη Evangeline από τους Los Lobos.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 25, 2011)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά σε εορτάζουσες και εορτάζοντες! 

Και παίρνοντας τη σκυτάλη από τον σύντεκνο υπερμοδεράτορα:


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 25, 2011)

Xρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!

Carbella chante Évangeline,* la légende acadienne.*






http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ακαδία


Les étoiles étaient dans le ciel
Toi dans les bras de Gabriel
Il faisait beau, c'était dimanche
Les cloches allaient bientôt sonner
Et tu allais te marier
Dans ta première robe blanche
L'automne était bien commencé
Les troupeaux étaient tous rentrés
Et parties toutes les sarcelles
Et le soir au son du violon
Les filles et surtout les garçons
T'auraient dit que tu étais belle

Évangéline, Évangéline

Mais les Anglais sont arrivés
Dans l'église ils ont enfermé
Tous les hommes de ton village
Et les femmes ont dû passer
Avec les enfants qui pleuraient
Toute la nuit sur le rivage
Au matin ils ont embarqué
Gabriel sur un grand voilier
Sans un adieu, sans un sourire
Et toute seule sur le quai
Tu as essayé de prier
Mais tu n'avais plus rien à dire

Évangéline, Évangéline

Alors pendant plus de vingt ans
Tu as recherché ton amant
À travers toute l'Amérique
Dans les plaines et les vallons
Chaque vent murmurait son nom
Comme la plus jolie musique
Même si ton cœur était mort
Ton amour grandissait plus fort
Dans le souvenir et l'absence
Il était toutes tes pensées
Et chaque jour il fleurissait
Dans le grand jardin du silence

Évangéline, Évangéline

Tu vécus dans le seul désir
De soulager et de guérir
Ceux qui souffraient plus que toi-même
Tu appris qu'au bout des chagrins
On trouve toujours un chemin
Qui mène à celui qui nous aime
Ainsi un dimanche matin
Tu entendis dans le lointain
Les carillons de ton village
Et soudain alors tu compris
Que tes épreuves étaient finies
Ainsi que le très long voyage

Évangéline, Évangéline

Devant toi était étendu
Sur un grabat un inconnu
Un vieillard mourant de faiblesse
Dans la lumière du matin
Son visage sembla soudain
Prendre les traits de sa jeunesse
Gabriel mourut dans tes bras
Sur sa bouche tu déposas
Un baiser long comme ta vie
Il faut avoir beaucoup aimé
Pour pouvoir encore trouver
La force de dire merci

Évangéline, Évangéline

Il existe encore aujourd'hui
Des gens qui vivent dans ton pays
Et qui de ton nom se souviennent
Car l'océan parle de toi
Les vents du sud portent ta voix
De la forêt jusqu'à la plaine
Ton nom c'est plus que l'Acadie
Plus que l'espoir d'une patrie
Ton nom dépasse les frontières
Ton nom c'est le nom de tous ceux
Qui malgré qu'ils soient malheureux
Croient en l'amour et qui espèrent

Évangéline, Évangéline


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στη μοδεράτριξ Παλ Αύρα! Είθε το κοντέρ τής σοφίας να ανεβαίνει και το κοντέρ τής εμφάνισης να κατεβαίνει (όπως και τώρα, δλδ). :)


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Παλαβράκι!


----------



## psifio (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Παλάβρα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2011)

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΑΣ PALAVRA!!!*

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια Πολλά, Ευτυχισμένα και Δημιουργικά στην αγαπημένη μοδερατόρισα! :):):)

[και πάντα με ωραία νομικά ζητηματάκια]


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλάαααααααααα!!!


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Πω πω, πάει, ξεκούτιανα. Πρώτος ήξερα για τα γενέθλιά της, να 'ναι καλά τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα (χωρίς τα οποία δεν ήμουν παντελώς χαμένος), και δυο φορές διασταυρώθηκαν οι δρόμοι μας και ξέχασα να ευχηθώ. Πού είσαι, καλέ, γειτόνισσα; Έλα εδώ να σε ασπασθούμε θερμά για τη γιορτή σου. Να σου ευχηθώ κι εγώ να ξεχειλίζεις πάντα από υγεία, χαρά και δημιουργικότητα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά-πολλά!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! (Και επιφυλάσσομαι για προφιτερόλ :))


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Doğum günün kutlu olsun,  Palavra! 






Palavra - Athena






Feliz aniversário, Palavra!
Despertar - Variações και μια Σερενάτα από τον Carlos Paredes, που έγραψε τη μουσική για την ταινία Palavra e Utopia του Ολιβέιρα. (The story of Father Antonio Vieira, a 17th-century Portuguese priest who lived in Brazil and _worked for better treatment of the Indians and to abolish slavery_). :)











Με τρία κομμάτια, πόσα προφιτερόλ κερδίζω, ε, ε, ε;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Πολύ (κάτσε να πάω και σπίτι να τα δω, #@$#%@% το μπλοκ μου, @#$!#$!!!!!!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, όλα τα καλά κατά τα γνωστά (i.e. στην αγκαλιά σου και στις τσέπες σου). Καλές βόλτες! (από ιστορικογλωσσολογική εκπομπή το έμαθα το μέρος, όχι ότι το ήξερα πιο πριν...)


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 4, 2011)

Xρόνια πολλά!

Una Palabra - Carlos Varela 







Una palabra no dice nada
y al mismo tiempo lo esconde todo
igual que el viento que esconde el agua
como las flores que esconde el lodo.

Una mirada no dice nada
y al mismo tiempo lo dice todo
como la lluvia sobre tu cara
o el viejo mapa de algun tesoro.

Una verdad no dice nada
y al mismo tiempo lo esconde todo
como una hoguera que no se apaga
como una piedra que nace polvo.

Si un dia me faltas no sere nada
y al mismo tiempo lo sere todo
porque en tus ojos estan mis alas
y esta la orilla donde me ahogo,
porque en tus ojos estan mis alas
y esta la orilla donde me ahogo.

________________________________
Translation

A word does not say anything 
And at the same time it hides everything 
Just as the wind that hides the water 
Like the flowers that mud hides.

A glance does not say anything
And at the same time it says everything 
Like rain on your face 
Or an old treasure map

A truth does not say anything 
And at the same time it hides everything 
Like a bonfire that does not go out 
Like a stone that is born dust.

If one day you need me, I will be nothing 
And at the same time I will be everything 
Because in your eyes are my wings 
And the shore where I drown, 
Because in your eyes are my wings 
And the shore where I drown


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια Λαμπρά Παλάβρα!


----------



## Elsa (Apr 4, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, βρε Παυλάρα, με υγεία και χαρά!


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 4, 2011)

Ό,τι επιθυμείς να γίνει πραγματικότητα Παλαβρίτσα! Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!!!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Τρίτη δόση ευχαριστιώνε :) Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλον.


Aurelia said:


> Χρόνια Λαμπρά Παλάβρα!


Τώρα μου θύμισες που έπεσαν τα γενέθλιά μου πέρυσι, και έσβησα κεράκια μετά από μία ημέρα κρασοκατάνυξης και παϊδακοφαγίας, με τους παριστάμενους μισολιπόθυμους από την κούραση και τη μάχη με το στομάχι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Χρόνια πολλά, βρε Παυλάρα, με υγεία και χαρά!


 


Palavra said:


> Τρίτη δόση ευχαριστιώνε :) Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλον.
> 
> Τώρα μου θύμισες που έπεσαν τα γενέθλιά μου πέρυσι, και έσβησα κεράκια μετά από μία ημέρα κρασοκατάνυξης και παϊδακοφαγίας, με τους παριστάμενους μισολιπόθυμους από την κούραση και τη μάχη με το στομάχι.


 
-Α, καθίστε, κύριε Παβλάρα, τι κάνετε, χάρηκα πολύ. Τι θα πάρετε, θέλετε μία παϊδάκια;
-Τα δικά σου παΐδια θα τσακίσω! ;)





Αν και μου μύρισε ψαράκι. Ξούρισε μας καμιά εκατοστή και φέρμα φέρ' τα! :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2011)

Ξέχασα: έπεσαν πέρυσι ΠΑΣΧΑ, ήθελα να γράψω


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [...]Τώρα μου θύμισες που έπεσαν τα γενέθλιά μου πέρυσι, και έσβησα κεράκια μετά από μία ημέρα κρασοκατάνυξης και παϊδακοφαγίας, με τους παριστάμενους μισολιπόθυμους από την κούραση και τη μάχη με το στομάχι.


 


Palavra said:


> Ξέχασα: έπεσαν πέρυσι ΠΑΣΧΑ, ήθελα να γράψω


 
Φτηνές δικαιολογίες. Στον αδερφό σου τα 'πες αυτά; :inno:
Φτηνά τη γλίτωσες, ένα πεντάλεπτο έμεινε, "ο φόνος αναβάλλεται δύο με τέσσερις".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 4, 2011)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά, Παλαβρίτσα, και ό,τι επιθυμείς!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Earion (Apr 4, 2011)

Τα χρόνια να είναι πολλά και να φέρουν όλα τα καλά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 12, 2011)

Χρόνια Πολλά, ωρέ Στάθη!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2011)

Count Baltar said:


> Χρόνια Πολλά, ωρέ Στάθη!


Ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε; Του Αγίου Ευσταθίου δεν είναι. Τα γενέθλια του Στάθη είναι στις 22 Απριλίου. Μήπως γιορτάζει κάτι άλλο σήμερα;


----------



## stathis (Apr 12, 2011)

Count Baltar said:


> Χρόνια Πολλά, ωρέ Στάθη!


Σπασίμπα, ταβάριτς!
(το φόρουμ μας φαίνεται πολύ όμορφο από ψηλά...)


----------



## psifio (Apr 12, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως γιορτάζει κάτι άλλο σήμερα;



Τους γάμους του!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, κοσμοναύτα και κοσμανάφτη μας! :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2011)

Γιούρη, να τα εκατοστήσεις (τα ταξίδια στο άουτα σπάις), και εις ανώτερα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2011)

Για πενηντάρης πάντως, μια χαρά καλά κρατιέσαι;


----------



## stathis (Apr 12, 2011)

Ναι, με ανανεώνουν τα εικοσάχρονα που λέγαμε.

Edit: βοηθάει και το ότι πέθανα νέος (μπρρρ)


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε; Του Αγίου Ευσταθίου δεν είναι. Τα γενέθλια του Στάθη είναι στις 22 Απριλίου. Μήπως γιορτάζει κάτι άλλο σήμερα;


 
Δεν παρακολουθείς όλο το φόρουμ. Ξεχνάς ότι εκτός από τη λαίδη Γκάγκα έχουμε και τον λόρδο Γκαγκάριν.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_1


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2011)

Εγώ μπορεί να μην είδα τη 12η Απριλίου στη Γουίκι, αλλά ο Κόμης με μπέρδεψε, είπε "Χρόνια πολλά, ωρέ Στάθη", δεν είπε "Χρόνια πολλά, ωρέ Γιούρι"!


----------



## stathis (Apr 12, 2011)

Σε διαστημικό κόντεξτ πάντα, εκτός από πενηντάχρονα έχουμε και τριαντάχρονα σήμερα. Στις 12 Απριλίου 1981 εκτοξευόταν για πρώτη φορά το διαστημικό λεωφορείο (το _Columbia_ συγκεκριμένα). Διατηρώ ακόμα μια αμυδρότατη ανάμνηση της τηλεοπτικής μετάδοσης...

Επίσης, εκτός από τα γιούρια στον ντορβά με τα κουλούρια, υπάρχουν και αυτά τα Yuria. :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2011)

Yuri, beware of the last mile, and HAL's instability. :huh:

The Last Mile - Smokey Bandits





When you land, you'll get some well deserved Holidays in the Sun! :up:


----------



## Elsa (Apr 12, 2011)

Είδα κι εγώ ευχές και αναρωτήθηκα ποιος είναι ο Ακάκιος του φόρουμ! :laugh:
Καλά ταξίδια ταβάριτς, και μακριά από ταβάρη (του γάμου )
Σου αφιερώνω το παρακάτω (στα τυφλά, γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο γιουτουμπ, ελπίζω να είναι το σωστό βιδεάκι! )


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2011)

Υπάρχει και αφιέρωμα στους κοσμονάφταις.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 12, 2011)

Κάθε ευτυχία κι από μένα! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 12, 2011)

Κι από μένα πολλές πολλές ευχές και καλές πτήσεις! Ναζνταρόβια!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Elsa (Apr 13, 2011)

Ωραίο αφιέρωμα στον κοσμοναύτα, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2011)

Κοσμοναύτα, έτη πολλά!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Στάθη!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 23, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Λεξιλόγους! Να περάσετε όμορφα με αυτούς που αγαπάτε, να φάτε, να πιείτε και να ξεκουραστείτε. Και να γυρίσετε με το καλό όσοι φύγατε εκτός έδρας. Καλή ανάσταση! :) :) :) 
Α! Και έξτρα χρόνια πολλά στις Αναστασίες και στους Αναστάσηδες!


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Καλησπέρα. Καλή ανάσταση και σε μας, καλή ανάσταση σε όλους μας. Να μην ανασταίνεται κάθε χρόνο μόνο ο Χριστός.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 23, 2011)

Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους αγαπητούς φίλους του φόρουμ!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 23, 2011)

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ. 
Και σε όσους γιορτάζουν τις επόμενες ημέρες, Χρόνια Πολλά και Ευτυχισμένα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2011)

...
*Καλή ανάταση σε όλους!*

και με το μαλακό τη μαγειρίτσα, έχει και αμνό αύριο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2011)

Καλό Πάσχα!


----------



## stathis (Apr 24, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κοσμοναύτα, έτη πολλά!





Alexandra said:


> Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Στάθη!


Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ πολύ!
(Όπως το περίμενα, η αβατάρα μου αποδείχθηκε πολύ πιο δημοφιλής. Νενίκηκάς με, άτιμε Γιούρι!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2011)

Μα ...ήθελες κι εσύ Μεγάλη Παρασκευή κοινότοπες ευχές για γενέθλια; Στα πενήντα σου πάλι. :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2011)

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους, και χρόνια πολλά σε εορτάζοντες κι εορτάζουσες! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2011)

Γεωργίες, Γιώργηδες, χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 25, 2011)

Και από εμένα!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2011)

Τι παραζάλη κι αυτή με τους Γιώργηδες, που δεν λένε να κάτσουν σ' ένα μέρος... Πολύχρονοι, πολύχρονες.

(Συνήλθατε από τα πασχαλινά; Εγώ μια δυσκολία την έχω ακόμα...)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, και ιδίως στους σημερινούς εορτάζοντες, και ακόμα πιο ιδίως στον κοσμανάφτα (που δεν πήρα χαμπάρι τα γενέθλιά του εγκαίρως ). Ό,τι καλύτερο! :upz:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 25, 2011)

*Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, και ιδιαιτέρως σε Γιώργους και Γεωργίες!!!*


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα σε Γιώργους και Γεωργίες!!!


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2011)

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
Για τις Ζιορζίες και τους Ζιώρζηδες, με εγκάρδιες ευχές!

Πρώτα ο συνονόματός σας Γεώργιος Γερσουίνης, Φανταστικώς και φανταστικός.

Rhapsody In Blue (Fantasia 2000)






Sweet Georgia Brown - Django Reinhardt






Madame George - Van Morrison 









nickel said:


> (Συνήλθατε από τα πασχαλινά; Εγώ μια δυσκολία την έχω ακόμα...)


Και δυο και τρεις, μπορώ να πω. Ελπίζω να φονευτεί σήμερα ο δράκος που με βαραίνει ακόμα, μέρα που είναι. Εκτός αν δοκιμάσω την κλασική θεραπεία, μια φολίδα του δράκου που με καψάλισε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2011)

Ειρήνες ημών, χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## sarant (May 5, 2011)

Και από μένα χρόνια πολλά στις γιορτάζουσες! (ορολογία των κοριτσιών μου, παλιότερα)


----------



## azimuthios (May 5, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στη γνωστή Ειρήνη και σε όλες τις Ειρήνες του φόρουμ! :)


----------



## psifio (May 5, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, κορίτσια!


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ καλά και από μένα :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 5, 2011)

Κι από εδώ, χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2011)

Όλες οι Ειρήνες σήμερα γιορτάζουν; 
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες, εορτάζουσες και μη!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ειρήνη ή/και Ειρήνες. Ορίστε τι λέει ο Ειρηνοποιός.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2011)

...
Έτη πολλά, χρόνια καλά, άνοιξη να 'ναι πάντα, Ειρήνες!

Χτες το βράδυ, χωρίς να έχω ιδέα ότι σήμερα γιορτάζετε, έβαλα εδώ το εξαιρετικό Ερηνάκι στην εκτέλεση από το Ρεμπέτικο, αλλά ήταν έμπνευση της στιγμής εξαιτίας της φραίζας/φρέζας, οπότε δεν μετράει. 

Πρώτα κάτι που ταιριάζει με το αποπάνω του Νικέλ. Love Is So Strange από τους Everybody Loves Irene, από την Ινδονησία. 







Από την Ινδονησία στη Λαπωνία με τη Sofia Jannok (σύντομο το όνομα, αλλά ο προσδιορισμός της σκίζει: a Swedish/Sami Yoik/Pop/Jazz singer-songwriter  και το Irene:







Και τέλος στη Τζαμάικα, για πιο ανέμελες, γκρούβι καταστάσεις με τους Skatalites. Little Irene:


----------



## crystal (May 5, 2011)

Η μία από τις Ειρήνες του φόρουμ σάς ευχαριστεί όλους πολύ και εύχεται και στις υπόλοιπες. :)


----------



## Aurelia (May 8, 2011)

Να χαιρόμαστε όλοι τις μανούλες μας!


----------



## nevergrown (May 8, 2011)

hymne à Maman


----------



## Elsa (May 8, 2011)

Να είναι καλά όλες οι μανούλες, όλων των ειδών...


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2011)

*Για όλους τους Κωνσταντίνους και Κωνσταντίνες,

τις Ελένες, Λένες και Ελενίτσες, χρόνια πολλά!*

* 
Στον Costas, την Constantina και την Elena, 

τις πιο θερμές ευχές μου!
*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 21, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## crystal (May 21, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!!


----------



## Costas (May 21, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ το κατ' εμέ και αντεύχομαι προς όλους και όλες τους φανερούς και κρυφές Κωστελένες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2011)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε και τα χρόνια πολλά στην Ψωροκώσταινά μας με μια Λένγκω=Ελένη:


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2011)

Άκουσα καμπάνες το πρωί και μέσα στον ύπνο μου σκέφτηκα: να δεις που θα είναι είκοσι μία, του Κώστα και της Λένας. Και ήδη, από εκείνη την ώρα, μέσα στον ύπνο μου σας έστειλα ευχές.


----------



## pidyo (May 21, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στους ουκ ολίγους (και εδώ μέσα) εορτάζοντες.


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2011)

Για τις Ελένες οι ευχές,
Ντίνες και Κωσταντήδες:
να ευφραίνονται και να γλεντούν
πάντα σαν μερακλήδες

Walking Back to Happiness - Helen Shapiro





On me nomme Helene la blonde - Vesselina Kasarova 
(Offenbach's 'La Belle Helene', Zurich Opera, 1997, Conductor: Nikolaus Harnoncourt)





Το Κύμα - Κωνσταντίνος Βήτα





Home - Dino Saluzzi





Το παράκανα λιγάκι, αλλά είστε και πολλοί, ζωή να 'χετε. :)


----------



## psifio (May 21, 2011)

Πολλές ευχές σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες! :)


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2011)

Κι από μένα, χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες και σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες! :)


----------



## Cadmian (May 26, 2011)

Ντροπή να μην έχετε ευχηθεί χρόνια πολλά στην Oliver Twisted, εκτός κι αν η ένδειξη γενεθλίων είναι λάθος, και παίζει κάτι που αγνοώ και αυτή τη στιγμή γίνομαι ρόμπα.

Μπα, δεν απασχολεί. Χρόνια πολλά, ότι καλύτερο από εμένα και ότι επιθυμείς να σου' ρθει.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2011)

Μπα, λάθος θα είναι. Η Όλι που ξέρω εγώ δεν δείχνει ούτε μέρα πάνω από 27.

(Καλύτερο δώρο δεν έχω για σήμερα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα, σε όλα, κερδισμένη!


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ολ!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές σας, πραγματικά μου δίνουν χαρά, γιατί στον ένα σχεδόν χρόνο που είμαι παρέα σας έφτασα να σας νιώθω δικούς μου ανθρώπους και καλή συντροφιά στις πολλές και δύσκολες ώρες μπροστά στην οθόνη.
Κι ευχαριστώ και τον καλό μου τον Νίκελ για το κοπλιμάν, οπότε με την ευκαιρία κοτσάρω και την ατάκα της Miss Fine (The Nanny):

GRACIE: Fran, how much older than me are you?
FRAN: Let me put it this way... when you're twenty, I'll be forty, when you're thirty, I'll be forty, when you're forty, you'll understand why I'm still forty. It's the new math; learn it.

:) :) :)


----------



## Themis (May 26, 2011)

Ως είδεν το χαρμόσυνο των γενεθλίων μήνυμα
υπό νοσταλγίας κατεκλύσθη.
Για χρόνια χαμένα ίσως όχι,
αλλά περασμένα, ναι. Αμετακλήτως. Που δεν γυρνούν.
Αλλά η μνήμη του δεν τον βοηθά.
Και η συγκίνησις δεν βοηθά την μνήμη.
Ας δει και παρακάτω. Να μην εκτεθεί κυρίως.
Λοιπόν, τι γράφει εδώ; Φθαρμένο κιόλας το χαρτί.
"Ο Διεθνής", λέει. "Σύνδ...", ναι, "Σύνδεσμος".
Τα επόμενα τον προβλημάτισαν πολύ. Αλλά επείσμωσε, επάσχισε.
Μα ναι:
"Ο Διεθνής Σύνδεσμος...
Μάνατζμεντ...
και Ελεγκτικής - με θερμότατες ευχές".
Α, βεβαιότατα. Νομοτελειακώς.
Η Όλιβερ θα είναι, αφεύκτως, η εορτάζουσα.
Ας της ευχηθεί λοιπόν ένα συμβατικό "χρόνια πολλά",
που τόσα σέρνει στο κατόπι του.


----------



## psifio (May 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## crystal (May 26, 2011)

Κι από μένα τις καλύτερες ευχές!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Crystal, Psifio και Θέμη!


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2011)

[Άργησα, ως συνήθως, αλλά...] Χρόνια Πολλά, Ευτυχισμένα και Δημιουργικά! :clap::clap::clap:

Λιγότερους νομικούς-μεταφραστικούς πονοκέφαλους, περισσότερες ωραίες συζητήσεις! ;)


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2011)

Μα, από πότε έχω πια να μπω σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;
Εεμμ, χρόνια πολλά σ' όσους κι όσες τα χρωστάω! :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Όλι!


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2011)

...
An Oliver's Twisted Tale

Once upon a time in Translatoria, there was a lone translator known as Oliver (twisted but, apart from the title, that's of no importance in our story).







She was always working hard, long hours and weekends, alone in front of the screen, on documents cruel and unfit for any man's mind and eyes (let alone a young, joyous woman's mind and pretty eyes). She was constantly striving for perfection, but in the dark hours of night, doubts were creeping in her exhausted mind and she frequently exclaimed:

Perfect Isn't Easy - Bette Midler







Late one night while rubbing her tired eyes, she accidentally clicked on a rogue (magical?) link and stumbled upon Lexilogia, the best translators' forum out there. Amazed at what she saw, she continued rubbing her eyes, with sheer disbelief now. What a treat that was, what a sight for sore eyes (and sound for sore ears, too)! She had finally found her place in the cyberjungle, a haven for all good-natured translators and linguists with a sense of humour and the desire to help each other make it through the long and tiresome hours that their difficult but (in the very, very, very long run) rewarding profession requires. She saw at once she was in

Good Company






She immediately became a registered member and started posting like mad (twisted, rather), making her presence felt in the community. At first, everyone was surprised by her openness, her kindness and sense of humour, but very soon that initial surprise and the natural wariness towards strangers faded and they decided she was a really good egg and opened their arms to greet her. Seeing how well she was received and that everyone tried to help her even in the most difficult of her queries (of course, she was always doing her best to help others, too), Oliver decided to change her personal motto to:

Why Should I Worry? - Billy Joel







On her first birthday as a regular member of the forum, the other members wished her many happy returns and all the best, each one in his or her own way, and the party started (albeit on screen) with much rejoicing and hullabaloo. You see, all Lexilogists were

Party People 






After many ventures (not capital, but that's an altogether different story), adventures, good and bad times (that will be recounted on the next Oliver's birthday episodes), they all lived happily ever after in the promised land, consisting of mountains of ... (please insert your favourite food), lakes of milk, rivers of honey, springs of crystal clear hard liquor, an endless sea of wine (complete with old-fashioned wooden ships, sailors and their songs and shanties and

Streets of Gold - Ruth Pointer






Χρόνια πολλά, Δώρα και για χρόνια, πολλά δώρα!


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2011)

Daeman, δεν παίζεσαι!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2011)

Ρογήρε, Ζαζουλέα, Αλεξάνδρα, χίλια ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας!! Δαεμάνε, τ' ορκίζομαι ότι δάκρυσα, και απ' τα γέλια και από συγκίνηση! Ευχαριστώ για την ιστορία! (*happy happy happy*)

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους!


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2011)

Προς την πολυαγαπημένη Πινκ Πάνθερ: ι μιλιόρι αουγκούρι, κρόνια πολλά! Να είσαι καλά να μας κάνεις να παθαίνουμε υπογλυκαιμικές κρίσεις


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2011)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, Pink Panther, πάντα με χαρές και χορούς, always in the pink! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 28, 2011)

Κι η καθυστερημένη της παρέας... χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2011)

Αγαπητέ Δρα και μοδεράτορα,

πολύχρονος και πάντα ευτυχισμένος! Διαρκώς εμπνευσμένος και δημιουργικός!:clap::clap::clap:
Μακάρι να πραγματοποιούνται όλα τα όνειρά σου και να εκπληρώνονται όλες οι προσδοκίες σου! [εξαιρούνται, όμως, όσα έχουν να κάνουν με ερυθρόλευκα ζητήματα αθλητικού περιεχομένου]


----------



## crystal (Jun 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από 'δω! Ό,τι καλύτερο: υγεία, ψυχική ηρεμία, ωραίες συνεργασίες και χαρούμενες στιγμές!


----------



## psifio (Jun 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2011)

*Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπημένε Δόκτορα! Όλες σου οι επιθυμίες να πραγματοποιηθούν*! (Νομίζω ότι ξέρω μερικές από αυτές, αλλά δεν τις λέω.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ πολύ καλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ σας, κυρίες μου. Ρογήρε, ο αστερίσκος έπιασε τόπο. Σκεφτόμουν ότι ίσως πρέπει στην επόμενη σεζόν να αφήσουμε και κανέναν άλλο να χαρεί, αλλά μπα: Πρωτάθλημα ξανά, στον Πειραιά!:devil:


----------



## areti (Jun 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα! Χρόνια πολλά, καλά κι ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Ίδιος και καλύτερος για χρόνια πολλά, να μας γεμίζεις με τις οσύνες σου (δοκτοροσύνη, καλοσύνη, σωφροσύνη κ.λπ.).


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και... με πολλά πρωταθλήματα ;)


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά με υγεία, χαρά, δροσιά, ησυχία, καθαρό αέρα, πουλάκια να κελαηδούν, σνίτσελ με λεμόνι και μπράτκαρτόφελν και, κυρίως αποτοξίνωση από το ίντερνετ και τον υπολογιστή.

A, το δωράκι μου:







Με τέτοιο σκληρό, έγινες. Πιο γρήγοροι, πιο αποδοτικοί, πιο αξιόπιστοι _και_ καταναλώνουν λιγότερη ενέργεια. ;)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά μέγιστε Δόχτορα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Δοκτωρ, με ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Σήμερα έχει γενέθλια και η Νάνσι Σινάτρα, η οποία —άκουσον, άκουσον— κλείνει τα 71. Εγώ έχω ακόμα ολόφρεσκη στη μνήμη μου εκείνη τη χρυσή τριετία (1965-67). Για τον δικό μας εορτάζοντα, δύο αφιερωματάκια:

Nancy Sinatra & Dean Martin: Things








Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood: Some Velvet Morning


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 8, 2011)

Πολλές πολλές ευχές, καλέ μας Δόκτορα! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να χαίρεσαι αυτούς που αγαπάς!

Και εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο: DOCTOR DOCTOR


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

...
Προς το παρόν, μέχρι να βρω κάτι δαεμανίως αντάξιο της δοχτοροσύνης σου, ένα ευχετήριο ορντεβριδάκι, Δόχτορα! :laugh:

Dr. Kiss Kiss - 5000 Volts





Το 'χει ξαναβάλει ο Νικέλιος εδώ, αλλά δεν παίζει πια.

Μπαϊδεγουέι: πάντα σου σπίθες να πετάς, φωτιά να καίει στο νου σου. ;)

I'm on Fire - 5000 Volts


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι, όλες και όλους.



nickel said:


> Σήμερα έχει γενέθλια και η Νάνσι Σινάτρα, η οποία —άκουσον, άκουσον— κλείνει τα 71.


Δεν είναι περίεργο φυσικά ότι ήταν από τις αγαπημένες μου φωνές και οι μπότες της το πρώτο μου φετίχ...
Τι θα πει αν την άκουσα όταν το πρωτοτραγούδησε; Η απάντηση και σε αυτό βρίσκεται (πού αλλού) στη Λεξιλογία...

Και το Doctor, doctor, επίσης (είναι τα δύο ντοκτορά...)


----------



## Themis (Jun 8, 2011)

Πλανεύτρα η γνώση, μ’ άπαρτο το κάστρο της φαντάζει,
δύσβατοι είν’ οι δρόμοι της, μα ο Δόκτωρ δεν δειλιάζει.
Την πιάνει απ’ τα κέρατα κι αυτή ’ναι όλο νάζι.
Όποιος γιορτάζει σήμερα εφτά φορές γιορτάζει.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

...
O Δόχτορας εφτάφορος
εφτάψυχος να γίνει,
όποτε χρεία έχουμε
τα φώτα να μας δίνει

Σέπτιμο δόχτορα, σοφό
'γώ τον παρανομιάζω
χρόνους πολλούς τού εύχομαι
πλάι στους εφτά τον βάζω
τη θύρα εφτά τού τάζω

Μουσικά σε τίμησα, ορίστε και χιουμοριστικά, πάλι με Doctor Who όπως και στο ξεκίνημα αυτού του νήματος. 
Μην κοιτάς τον τίτλο, δες το βιντεάκι και διάβασε τη γουίκι: αναγέννηση και πολυμορφισμός. 

Doctor Who and the Curse of Fatal Death






Χμμμ, με τα ταξίδια στον χρόνο εξηγούνται πολλές από τις απίστευτες  ιστορικές του γνώσεις. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ εφτά φορές 
τους λόγους και τη ρίμα
και τις θερμές σας τις ευχές
στο γλωσσικό μας βήμα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Πορκ!


----------



## psifio (Jun 19, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Πορκ! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2011)

Άλλη μια Νάνσι Σινάτρα, με πολλές πολλές ευχές για την... ξέρετε ποια.

*Lady Bird* (Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood)


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 19, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα... αν και εμφανίζομαι σαν τον κομήτη τελευταία! .... Φιλιάαααα


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 19, 2011)

Κι από μένα τις καλύτερες ευχές! :)


----------



## crystal (Jun 19, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Πορκ!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 19, 2011)

Τα ζεβράκια μου (που φρόντισαν να μου ευχηθούν πρωί πρωί) κι εγώ σας ευχαριστούμε ολόθερμα για τις γενέθλιες ευχές! Και του χρόνου με λιακάδα -ρίχνει ασταμάτητα από χθες αλλά δεν μασάμε!

:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2011)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, Porkcastle!

Split Kick - Art Blakey Quintet (A Night At Birdland)





 
In 1993, Us3 released the single "Cantaloop", which opens with the line: "Ladies and gentlemen, as you know, we have something special down here at Birdland this evening"; Pee Wee Marquette's opening announcement from Art Blakey's first Birdland album in 1954.

Us3 - Cantaloop (Flip Fantasia)





 

Lullaby of Birdland - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## psifio (Jun 20, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Κάπα!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Πορκ και Κάππα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και ό,τι επιθυμείς, αγαπητό Καπάκι!


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για όλα τα όνειρα που καλλιεργείς.

*Caterina Valente, Perry Como και Ella Fitzgerald*







Και για ένα σκέτο Caterina του Πέρι Κόμο:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEBn3u32p9Q


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε Πορκ και Κ18!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 20, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 20, 2011)

ΥΓ. ...χρόνια πολλά στην Πορκ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στην Κάπα! 
Σόρι, αλλά με κατέλαβε ο δαέμονάς μου.  :inno:

ПОДНЯТЬ ГРАНИТ - КАПА feat. Ёлка







Summer In Love - Nick Kapa featuring Eva







Φέρτε την Κάπα την παλιά - Γιώτα Γρίβα :woot: :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2011)

Έτη πολλά (και πειραιώτικα) στη Λεξιμάνιακ! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα κι από μένα! :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 30, 2011)

ωωω σας ευχαριστώ! ... Ευελπιστώ να κεράσω κάτι τις στη σύναξη! :) ...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Leximaniac!

ΥΓ Παραγγελιές για το κέρασμα παίζουν; :)


----------



## psifio (Jun 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά! :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2011)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στη Leximaniac! :)
Επειδή βλέπω ότι έχεις πλέον μόνο μία τοποθεσία κάτω από την αβατάρα σου, δυο κομμάτια από δυο αγαπημένες μου Αριζόνες.

Gypsy Reggae - Goran Bregovic







Way Out There (_Raising Arizona_ theme) - Carter Burwell






The score to Raising Arizona is written by Carter Burwell, the second of his collaborations with the Coen Brothers.
The sounds are a mix of organ, massed choir, banjo, whistling, and yodeling. Themes are borrowed from the "Goofing Off Suite", originally recorded by Pete Seeger in 1955, which includes an excerpt from the "Chorale" movement of Ludwig van Beethoven's "Symphony No. 9" and "Russian Folk Themes and Yodel". Musicians credited with playing the music for the film are Ben Freed on banjo, Mieczyslaw Litwinski on Jew's harp and guitar and yodeling by John R. Crowder. ​


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 30, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και η έκδοση της ταινίας Arizona Dream για τις ευρωπαϊκές αίθουσες γυρίστηκε στο σπίτι του συζύγου άρα είναι και η δική μου αγαπημένη Αριζόνα ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2011)

Μα τι λες τώρα; Δηλαδή είχατε στο σπίτι τον Τζόνι, τον Τζέρι, τη Φέι και τους υπόλοιπους; Απίθανα! 
I'm completely Arizoned out!


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 30, 2011)

daeman said:


> Μα τι λες τώρα; Δηλαδή είχατε στο σπίτι τον Τζόνι, τον Τζέρι, τη Φέι και τους υπόλοιπους; Απίθανα!
> I'm completely Arizoned out!



Και έπαιζαν φλιπεράκια με τον σύζυγο (αυτό έγινε πριν τον γνωρίσω γιατί εγώ να δεις πόσο Arizoned out θα ήμουν! Πάντως τα μαγαζιά και λοιπά establishments είναι ακόμα στην πόλη του Douglas για όσους θέλουν να τα δούν ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2011)

Καλή αυγουστιάτικη ανάπαυλα σε όλους! :) :up: :clap:

Και μακριά από μας ετσά κουζουλάδες:

Monty Python at Hollywood Bowl - The holiday






VISIT MOROCCO: Sun, Sea, and Watch out behind you

Mr. Smoketoomuch: (Eric Idle) Good morning. 

Secretary: (Carol Cleveland) Oh, good morning. Umm, have you come to arrange a holiday or would you like a blow job? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: I'm sorry? 

Secretary: Uh, oh, you've come to arrange a holiday? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Uh... yes. 

Secretary: Oh, sorry, sorry. Now, where were you thinking of going? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Uh... to India. 

Secretary: Ah, one of our adventure holidays. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, that's right. 

Secretary: Well, you'd better see Mr. Bounder about that. Uh, Mr. Bounder, this gentleman is interested in the "India Overland" - and nothing else. 

Mr. Bounder: (Michael Palin) Ah. Hello, I'm Bounder of Adventure. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Oh, hello. My name is Smoketoomuch. 

Mr. Bounder: What? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: My name is Smoketoomuch. Mr. Smoketoomuch. 

Mr. Bounder: Well, you'd better cut down a little then. [Laughter] 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: I'm sorry? 

Mr. Bounder: You'd better cut down a little then. [Snigger] 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Oh, I see! Smoke too much so I'd better cut down a little then! 

Mr. Bounder: Yes. [Laughter] Ooh, it's going to get people making jokes about your name all the time, eh? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: No, actually, it never struck me before. Smoketoomuch... [Laughter] 

Mr. Bounder: Anyway, umm, you're interested in one of our holidays, are you? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, that's right. I saw your advert in the blassified ads. 

Mr. Bounder: The what? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: In The Times Blassified Ads. 

Mr. Bounder: Ah, The Times Classified Ads. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, that's right. I'm afraid I have a speech impediment. I can't pronounce the letter B. 

Mr. Bounder: Uh, C. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, that's right, B. It's all due to a trauma I suffered when I was a sboolboy. I was attacked by a Siamese bat. 

Mr. Bounder: Uh, ah, a Siamese cat. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: No, a Siamese bat. They're more dangerous. 

Mr. Bounder: Listen, can you say the letter K? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Oh, yes. Khaki, kettle, Kipling, Khomeini, Kellog's Born Flakes. 

Mr. Bounder: Well, why don't you say the letter K instead of the letter C? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: What, you mean, pronounce "blassified" with a K? 

Mr. Bounder: Yes, absolutely! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Klassified! 

Mr. Bounder: Good! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Oh, it's very good! I never thought of that before. What a silly bunt. 

Mr. Bounder: Now then, umm, about the holiday... 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, well, I've been on packaged tours many times before, so your advert really baught my eye. 

Mr. Bounder: Good, good, jolly good, well, let me offer you this... 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Why-why, what's the point of going abroad, if your just going to be treated like a sheep? 

Mr. Bounder: Mmm. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Carted around in buses surrounded by sweaty mindless oafs from Kettering and Boventry. 

Mr. Bounder: Absolutely. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Their blothed backs and their bardigans and their transistor radios, complaining about the tea or they don't make it properly, do they? And stopping at endless Majorcan bodegas selling fish and chips and Watney's Red Barrel and calamaris and two veg. And sitting in their cotton sunfrocks, squirting Timothy White Suncream all over their puffy, raw, swollen, purulent flesh, 'cos they overdid it on the first day. 

Mr. Bounder: Yes, I know just what you mean! Now, what we offer is... 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Being herded into countless Hotel Miramars and Bellevues, Bontinentals with their international luxury modern roomettes... 

Mr. Bounder: Oh, yes. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...and swimming pools full of draft Red Barrel and fat German businessmen pretending to be acrobats and forming pyramids and frightening the children and... 

Mr. Bounder: Oh, yes. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...barging into the queues. And if you're not at your table... 

Mr. Bounder: Oh, yes. 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...spot on seven you miss your bowl of Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Soup, the first item in the menu of International Cuisine. 

Mr. Bounder: Absolutely. Now what we have here is... 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Every Thursday night there's a bloody cabaret in the bar featuring some tiny emaciated dego with nine-inch hips and some fat bloated tart with her hair Bryll-creamed down and big arse presenting flamenco for foreigners. 

Mr. Bounder: Will you be quiet, please? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: And an adenoidal typist from Birmingham with flabby white... 

Mr. Bounder: Will you be quiet? 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...legs and diarrhea trying to pick up hairy, bandy legged, whop degos called Manuel. 

Mr. Bounder: Be-be quiet! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: And once a week there's an excursion to local Roman remains, where you can buy Cherry Aid and melted ice cream... 

Mr. Bounder: Be quiet! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...and bleedin' Watney's Red Barrel. 

Mr. Bounder: Shut up! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: And one night they take you to a typical restaurant with local... 

Mr. Bounder: Shut up! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...atmosphere and color and you sit next to a... 

Mr. Bounder: Shut up! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...party from Rhyl who keep singing "I love the Costa Brava!" 

Mr. Bounder: Shut up! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: "I love the Costa Brava!" And you get cornered by some drunken green grocer from Luton with an Instamatic camera and last Tuesday's 'Daily Express'... 

Mr. Bounder: Please be quiet! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...and he's on and on and on about how it is running the country and how many languages Margaret Powell can speak and she throws up all over the cuba libres. And spending four days on the tarmac at Luton Airport on a five-day package tour with nothing to eat but dry British Airways sandwiches. 

Mr. Bounder: Shut up! Please shut up! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: And you can't even get a glass of Watney's Red Barrel because you're still in England with the bloody bar closes every time you're thirsty. And the kids are crying and vomiting and breaking the plastic ashtrays. They keep telling you won't be another hour, but you know damn well your plane is still in Iceland, because it had to turn back, trying to take a party of Swedes to... 

Mr. Bounder: Shut up! 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...to take a party of Swedes to Yugoslavia. Of course it loads you up there at 3 a.m. in the morning. And then you sit on the tarmac for four hours because of unforeseen difficulties, i.e. the permanent strike of airtraffic control over Paris. When you finally get to Malaga airport, everybody's queueing for the bloody toilet, and queueing for the bloody half-customs officers, and queueing for the bloody bus that isn't there, waiting to take you to the hotel that hasn't yet been built. When you finally get to the half-built Algerian ruin called the Hotel Limassol, while paying half the holiday money to a license Spaniard in a taxi, there's no water in the pool, there's no water in the bath, there's no water in the tap, there's only a bleeding lizard in the bidet, and half the rooms are doublebooked, and you can't sleep anyway, 'cause the permanent are in the jungles in the hotel next door. Meanwhile, the Spanish National Tourist Board promises that the raging cholera epidemic is merely a mild outbreak of the Spanish Conleigh, rather like the previous outbreak in 1616, even the bloody rats are dying from it! 


Graham Chapman: (Ready to start the next sketch) As early as the late 14th century, or indeed as late as the early 14th century, the earliest forms of japes were divisible in... 

Mr. Smoketoomuch: Meanwhile, the bloody guardia are arresting 16-yearolds for kissing in the streets -(something I can't make out) - everybody's buying little awful horrid donkeys with their names on, I can't tell you the -(something else I can't make out)- and when you finally get to Manchester, there's only another bloody bus to carry you another 60 miles...

http://www.montypython.net/scripts/travagent-long.php


Και φυσικά, άλμπατρος! Άλμπατρος κανείς;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 3, 2011)

Ο γάτος του Ζάζουλα. Για να καταλάβετε γιατί τον είχε τόσο καιρό στην πίεση! :twit: :twit: :twit:






Χρόνια πολλά!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 4, 2011)

Ζαζ, εύχομαι ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα! Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ καλά!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις ευχές! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 12, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Panadeli! Πολύχρονος και ό,τι επιθυμείς! :) :) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2011)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές!


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 12, 2011)

Να τα εκατοστήσεις!!!​


----------



## psifio (Aug 12, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και ό,τι καλό!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2011)

Κι από εμένα, ό,τι καλύτερο για τον Panadeli!Ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## daeman (Aug 15, 2011)

...
Ω Δέσποινα των λογισμών μου - Γιώργος Μακρής


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2011)

*Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες του φόρουμ!
Να είστε υγιείς, χαρούμενοι και δημιουργικοί!*​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σ' όσους έχουν τη γιορτή τους σήμερα — και στην crystal που γίνεται σήμερα έναν χρόνο νεότερη!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 15, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες και σ΄όλους τους εορτάζοντες!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2011)

Πολλά τα έτη σε (πηγή eorotlogio.gr): Δέσποινα, Δέσπω, Δεσποίνου, Δεσποινιώ, Ντέπη, Πέπη, Ζέπω, Πιπίνα, Ελώνα, Ελλώνα, Ελόνα, Θεοτόκης, Θεοτοκία, Κρυστάλλω, Κρουστάλλω, Κρουστάλω, Κρυσταλία, Κρυσταλλία, Κρουσταλένια, Κρίστι, Κρύστα, Μαρία (για παντρεμένες γυναίκες), Μάριος, Μάρω, Μαριώ, Μαριωρή, Μαρίκα, Μαριγώ, Μαριγούλα, Μαρούλα, Μαρίτσα, Μανιώ, Μαριέττα, Μαρούσα, Μάρσια, Μαργέτα, Μαριέττα, Μαργετίνα, Μιρέλλα, Μυρελλα, Μιρέιγ, Μιρέϊγ, Μιρεϊγ, Παναγιώτης, Πάνος, Πανούσος, Παναγής, Πανάγος, Γιώτης, Πανίκος, Παναγιώτα, Γιώτα, Παναγιούλα, Γιούλα, Παναγούλα, Πάνη, Τότα, Τούλα, Πρέσβεια, Πρεσβεία, Συμέλα, Σιμέλα, Σουμελά, Γεσθημανή, Ιεσθημανή, Γεθσημανή, Μαρινίκη, Καθολική, Ηλιοστάλακτη


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Πρέσβεια, Πρεσβεία...


Αυτή πάλι πόθεν προέκυψε, από το «ταις πρεσβείαις της Θεοτόκου»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2011)

Υποθέτω. Δεν είναι η Παναγία η πρέσβειρα των ανθρώπων στον Υιό της κλπ (Θεέ μου, έχουμε ενσωματώσει το ρουσφέτι και στα θρησκευτικά μας έθιμα...)

Επίσης, ένας φίλος μου υπέδειξε ότι λείπει η ποντιακή _Παναΐλα_...

Και για τη Μιρέιγ, πάλι, ούτε σχολιάκι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για τη Μιρέιγ, πάλι, ούτε σχολιάκι;


Το σχόλιο είναι ότι, όταν γράφεις «Μιρέιγ, Μιρέϊγ, Μιρεϊγ», ή έχεις πρόβλημα με τους κανόνες τονισμού ή δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τη θεά Γκούγκλα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2011)

Ορισμένα έχουν απογειωθεί τελείως. 
Η Μαρινίκη κι η Ηλιοστάλακτη δηλαδή από πού προέκυψαν;

Ο γκούγκλης λέει: Mireille est dérivé du prénom hébraïque Miryam.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] θεά Γκούγκλα [...]



Και για του λόγου το αληθές:


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

Εγώ το βάσισα σε αυτό:
http://www.thechurchofgoogle.org/Scripture/Proof_Google_Is_God.html
και στο *God is a she*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2011)

Ε, ναι, αλλά δεν ήταν ωραία και η σημερινή σύμπτωση (που, παρεμπ, ξεκίνησε από το ήδη διορθωμένο στο ΣΚΑΪ); ;)


----------



## sarant (Aug 15, 2011)

Δόχτορα χρόνια πολλά!

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους που γιορτάζουν σήμερα!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 16, 2011)

Πολύ καθυστερημένα -ήμουν εκτός όλη μέρα χτες- κι από μένα τα χρόνια πολλά για τους εορτάζοντες του φόρουμ και τους αγαπημένους τους. Πάντα γεροί κι ευτυχισμένοι! Και χρόνια πολλά στην Crystal! Ό,τι επιθυμείς σου εύχομαι! Πολλές χαρές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2011)

Ο γκούγκλης μας θυμίζει (με το κατάλληλο ντουντλ), που παραπέμπει στο «τελευταίο θεώρημά» του,







τα γενέθλια ενός μεγάλου μαθηματικού, του Πιέρ ντε Φερμά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Εντάξει, και η Παλάβρα κάποτε μάς θύμιζε τον Φέρμα.


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά από καρδιάς στους Αλέξανδρους και τις Αλεξάνδρες! Εις πολλά έτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά! Όλα τα καλά! Δύναμη και κουράγια!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα! :)
Πολλές ευχές σε όλους και όλες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα!


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 30, 2011)

Άλεξ, χρόνια πολλά!!!! 

Και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα!


----------



## StellaP (Aug 30, 2011)

΄Αντα, χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα και να τα περάσεις με αυτούς που αγαπάς και σ΄αγαπάνε.


----------



## psifio (Aug 30, 2011)

Αγαπημένη μας Αλεξάνδρα, χρόνια σου πολλά και καλά!
Και σε όλους όσους γιορτάζουν, ό,τι καλό!


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2011)

Εκτός από τις ευχές σε Αλεξανδροαλεξάνδρες, να ετοιμαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά για το φθινόπωρο.

Γεροί και ανθεκτικοί, όλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές! Να είστε όλοι καλά. 
Πολλές ευχές κι από μένα στον αδμινιστράτορά μας.
Αλλά δεν ετοιμάζομαι ακόμα για το φθινόπωρο, δεν πήγα ακόμα διακοπές.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## crystal (Aug 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα, χρόνια πολλά και σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 30, 2011)

Πολλές πολλές ευχές κι από μένα, Αλεξάνδρα και εορτάζοντες του φόρουμ! Να σας χαιρόμαστε! :) :) :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και στους δύο!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές!


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2011)

:clap: Χρόνια πολλά κι ακόμη καλύτερα στις Αλεξάνδρες και τους Αλέξανδρους!! :clap:

Αλεξάνδρα (Σαλαμάνδρα) - Μελίνα Κανά (Θανάσης Παπακωνσταντίνου & Αντώνης Απέργης)







Vals Alejandra (Enrique Mora) - Orquesta Filarmónica de la UNAM







Αν σας αρέσουν τα ζαγορίσια, εδώ. ;)

Ερώτηση: Αφού το Lexi είναι αγγλική παραλλαγή του Alexandra, να γιορτάζουμε και την ονομαστική του φόρουμ σήμερα;


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 31, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα, έστω και καθυστερημένα... :blush:


----------



## sarant (Aug 31, 2011)

Ωχ, κι εγώ το ξέχασα -βλέπεις, δεν είμαι στο Φάληρο να δω το πανηγύρι του πολιούχου μας!

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ! Κανένα πρόβλημα για τις καθυστερημένες ευχές. Κανένα πρόβλημα κι αν δεν μου ευχηθείτε, ξεχνιούνται εύκολα αυτά τα πράγματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2011)

*


Χρόνια πολλά στον αγαπητό μας Daeman! *
* Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μας χαρίζεις όμορφα ποιήματα και μουσικές, 
αλλά και γνώσεις κάθε είδους! *
​ (Ας έρθουν τώρα οι στιχοπλόκοι του φόρουμ να σου αφιερώσουν τα στιχάκια.)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 15, 2011)

Χρόνια Πολλά, Χρόνια Καλά, Χρόνια ευτυχισμένα στον Δαεμάνο και στον γιο του, τον Νικήτα! 

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι και του Αγίου Νικήτα σήμερα.


----------



## psifio (Sep 15, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Ντουζίνες τέσσερις μετράς
είθε να τις χιλιάσεις
με δίπλα σου όσους αγαπάς 
να τις καλοπεράσεις!

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά στον αγαπητό Δαεμάνο!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ντουζίνες τέσσερις μετράς
> είθε να τις χιλιάσεις...


Πώς κάνεις έτσι; 996 μείνανε! Οι πρώτες τέσσερις είναι δύσκολες.

Κι επειδή δεν μου βγαίνουνε οι στίχοι, εύχομαι καλή τύχη.


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2011)

> μ' εστειλάν φιναλμάν αποκάτ απ' την Κοζάν, βαθιά, στα Ταρτάρ



Κουράζ Νταεμάν, μον βιε, καραντυΐτ έ πρεσιζεμάν λ’αζ α λακέλ ον φλερί!
Ντε του κερ, ζουαγιέ ανιβερσέρ!

Τι είπα; Rose qui fleurit; Πάρε κι ένα σεφαραδίτικο σχετικό:


----------



## Elsa (Sep 15, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά βρε Daeman, ζουζουνοφάγε και ζουζουνοδιώκτη με τους ωραίους στίχοι!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 15, 2011)

Δαεμάνε μας, χρόνια σου πολλά και πολύ πολύ καλά, γεμάτα από (ευ)δαιμονικές στιγμές! Και για να γιορτάσεις τα γενέθλιά σου και τη γιορτή του γιου σου, σου εύχομαι να περάσεις

Seven drunken nights






full of seven -not deadly- sins






Χιλιόχρονος!!!


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! :) 

κι αντιγυρίζω σας τς ευχές
ατάκα κι επιτόπου·
βάρσαμο είν' οι μουσικές
για την ψυχή τ' αθρώπου

-Ε, τι όλους, μόνο _όλους;_ Ξέχασες τις _όλες_ και δεν κάνει, ή θα σου μουτρώσουνε ή θα σε ψέλνουνε μετά.
-Ύπαγε, δαιμόνιο! Όλους τς αθρώπους, παναπεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζεφ!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

(Καθυστερημένα) χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα σε Daeman και Ζέφυρο!


----------



## sarant (Sep 17, 2011)

Και από μένα τα χρόνια πολλά -συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση, αλλά αλλάζω κομπιούτερ και έχω πελαγώσει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Σοφίες (SBE, sopherina κ.λπ.), τις Ελπίδες και τις Αγάπες!


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2011)

Σας μερσώ και ανταποδίδω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά SBE και sopherina! :) :) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2011)

Πολύχρονες! :)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Χρόνια πολλά στις Σοφίες (SBE, sopherina κ.λπ.), τις Ελπίδες και τις Αγάπες!



Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες! 

Ζαζ, (ξ)έχασες την Πίστη, αλλά με το δίκιο σου, πια...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Ζαζ, (ξ)έχασες την Πίστη, αλλά με το δίκιο σου, πια...


Την Πίστη δεν την έβαλα επειδή δεν έτυχε να ξέρω ποτέ καμιά με αυτό το όνομα (αν και με τα σύνθετά του ξέρω πολλές ).


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2011)

Βέβαια, Σοφία, Πίστη, Αγάπη και Ελπίδα -χρόνια πολλά! (και πόσο μας χρειάζονται...)


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στις Σοφίες, μ' ένα φρέσκο, όμορφο τραγούδι! :)

Sophia - Laura Marling


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Την Πίστη δεν την έβαλα επειδή δεν έτυχε να ξέρω ποτέ καμιά με αυτό το όνομα (αν και με τα σύνθετά του ξέρω πολλές ).


 
Μα ούτε καν μία, μα την πίστη μου! Με την πιστοληπτική αν έχεις κανένα κονέ πάντως, πες έναν καλό λόγο.  ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

...
Και για τις Πίστεις.

Do You Want the Truth or Something Beautiful? - Paloma Faith


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

...
Για τις Αγάπες, κάτι παλιό μα πάντα νέο, δανεικό εν μέρει όπως τα πάντα στη μουσική, γαλάζιο αν έτσι το προτιμάτε.

Love - Country Joe & the Fish


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά και ευχές σε όλες και όλους!

Υγεία και δύναμη, να ζήσουμε όλοι σε μια καλύτερη Ελλάδα!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2011)

:):):)
+1 στις αποπάνω ευχές για όλους τους Δημήτρηδες και τις Δήμητρες του φόρουμ!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά! Και προτού έρθει ο Δαιμάνος να ανεβάσει το επίπεδο:


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2011)

Πολλές ευχές στους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες! :) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Στις Δήμητρες και τους Δημήτρηδες, μεγαλομάρτυρες και μη, τις θερμές μου ευχές.

Ένα ιδιαίτερο ευχαριστώ, γιατί με τις γιορτές παίρνω χαμπάρι και τις ημερομηνίες.


----------



## sarant (Oct 26, 2011)

Και από μένα χρόνια πολλά σε Δήμητρες και Δημήτρηδες!

Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι σήμερα γιορτάζει και ο Μήτσος!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2011)

Χρόνια μας πολλά!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Παλ Αύρα και στην Πσηφίω!  (Ελπίζω να μην ξεχνώ κανέναν...)

ΥΓ Και, μια που το απαιτεί και η μέρα... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2011)

Μιχάληδες, Σταμάτηδες, Άγγελοι, Γαβρίληδες και Λίες, Μάτες, Νίνες κλπ δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις:

*Χρόνια σας πολλά!*

Σημαντικό: Σήμερα ΔΕΝ γιορτάζει η Άνγκελα.

Αύριο όμως γιορτάζουν οι Ελλάδιοι...


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2011)

Χρόνια σας πολλά!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2011)

...
Σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες και τους εορτάζοντες σήμερα:
Χρόνια πολλά, πετούμενα, χρόνια καλά, χαρούμενα! :angel:






Περισσότερα στο TEDTalks ή στους κατασκευαστές του.


Και πιο συγκεκριμένα, για τις δυο συν-λεξιλόγες μας:

Spread your wings - Queen







Fly like an eagle - Steve Miller Band







Seal





- I wanna play in North Carolina. I wanna play in the championship team. Then I wanna play in the NBA!
- And when you're finished with that, I suppose you're gonna fly, huh?


----------



## psifio (Nov 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ-πολύ όλους!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2011)

Και εγώ! :) Επίσης, θέλω να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά και πολύ πολύ καλά στο Πσηφίο, και σε όσους και όσες γιορτάζουν!


----------



## psifio (Nov 8, 2011)

Σας μερσώ και ανταποδίδω!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα! :) :) :)


----------



## crystal (Nov 8, 2011)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά και καλά! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

Με καθυστέρηση να ευχηθώ κι εγώ εδώ μέσα. Ήλπιζα να φέρω και δωράκι, αλλά μελετάνε ακόμα τη συσκευασία.


----------



## crystal (Nov 16, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα! Ό,τι επιθυμείς! :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εδώ! ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 16, 2011)

Πολύχρονη κι ευτυχισμένη, Αλεξάνδρα! :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 16, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα να τα εκατοστήσεις και ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Στους μελαγχολικούς μας καιρούς, πολλές ευχές για πολλά χαμόγελα.

Smile: Elvis Costello (ωραίο βιντεάκι)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, και πολύ πολύ καλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2011)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές, συμμοδερατόρισα!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 16, 2011)

Κι από εμένα τις καλύτερες ευχές! Πάντα ευτυχισμένη και δημιουργική! :) :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις ευχές!


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά στις πολλές Κατερίνες μας, τις ακριβοθώρητες!


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα στις Κατερίνες!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις Κατερίνες!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

Στις Κατερίνες χρόνια πολλά, καλά καγαθά και τακτικά άτακτα έκτακτα, :up: 

Katarina - Jorge Ben







στο προσωπικό σας Avalon - Ella Fitzgerald, Caterina Valente & Perry Como 






Και προσοχή στα μήλα. Δωράκια διαλιέχτε αποδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα — στις Κατερίνες σήμερα, και στους Στέλιους αύριο! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2011)

Σπύροι, Σπυριδούλες, υπάρχουν εδώ; Υποθέτω πως ναι... Χρόνια σας πολλά λοιπόν, αμνημόνιευτα και αξιομνημόνευτα! ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2011)

Χριστίνες, Χρυσούλες, Κρίστες, Κριστιάνες, γυναίκες του Δαεμάνου, Μάνοι, Μανώληδες, Μανούσοι, Μανουσάκια, Μανουέλες, Χρήστοι, χριστιανοί, και μη, χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, να έχετε υγεία και να έχετε κέφι, να τη βγάλουμε καθαρή. Προς το παρόν, μαζί με τις ευχές, και λίγη βαριά κουλτούρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## psifio (Dec 25, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και ό,τι καλό!


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2011)

Χρόνους πολλούς, πολλά καλούς σε όλες και σε όλους! :)

Christine - House of Love







Pristine Christine - The Sea Urchins


----------



## kaydee (Dec 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και το νέο έτος ας είναι καλύτερο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2012)

Και φυσικά, στις Βασιλικές και στους Βασίληδες χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2012)

Ιδίως όταν έχουν και γενέθλια την ίδια μέρα...


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2012)

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά και ψυχωμένα στις Βασιλικές και τους Βασίληδες! :up:

Double O Soul - Billy Preston & Ray Charles


----------



## Zazula (Jan 1, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες!


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ιδίως όταν έχουν και γενέθλια την ίδια μέρα...



Και για τον Αζιμούθιο, muppet-happy birthday! :upz:

From Rowlf,







the Chickadees, 







Gonzo,







and Dr. Teeth and his Band:


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές... Αισίως έφτασα τα 40. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2012)

Δεν σου 'παν να μην τραβάς απ' το 30; Συνήθως έρχεται φιγούρα!  Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2012)

Στην Ιωάννα Μπαέζ (που μεθαύριο θα κλείσει τα 71) αλλά και στους άλλους που γιορτάζουν, εύχομαι να γιορτάζουν.

*Forever young*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2012)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές (μετά ψευδοδημώδους άσματος):






(Σπίτι που δεν έχει Γιάννη κλπ)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2012)

*

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΖΑΖ!!!*

Και σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες Αθανάσιους και Αθανασίες!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά Palavra! Χρόνια πολλά Areti! Ό,τι επιθυμείτε στη ζωή σας, να το καταφέρετε. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 4, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, κορίτσια! :) :) :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ, και δημοσίως :)


----------



## areti (Apr 4, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές σας! Χρόνια πολλά Palavra και από εμένα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2012)

...
 Χρόνια πολλά και διαλεχτά, συμμοδερατόρισσα και συμποδηλάτισσα, μ' ένα συμμερικό καλοκαιρινό, ονειρικό, ποδηλατικό τραγούδι από τις Au Revoir Simon. :)

Summerlines 







Και για την Αρετή, χρόνια πολλά και μακριά από σένα κάθε λογής κακία! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2012)

Καλό Πάσχα! Χρόνια πολλά Ανέστηδες και Αναστασίες, Λάμπροι και Λαμπρινές, Πασχαλίες και όλα τα υποκοριστικά. Χρόνια πολλά δύο φορές Πασχάλη!


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και ευκολότερα!


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 15, 2012)

Καλό Πάσχα! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2012)

Και από το συννεφιασμένο Λουξεμβούργο, χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2012)

Συννεφιασμένο είναι το λιγότερο. Εδώ τρελάθηκε ο καιρός εντελώς. Και αέρα είχαμε και βροχή και λιακάδα. Οι φίλοι στα νησιά την έβγαλαν όλοι μέσα, δεν μπορούσαν να ξεμυτίσουν χτες από τον αέρα. 

Εκεί σουβλίζετε αρνάκι ή το θεωρείτε λουξ;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Γιώργους και στις Γεωργίες μας!


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 23, 2012)

χρόνια πολλά, είναι και πολλοί/ές πανάθεμά τους :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 23, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2012)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές κι από μένα! :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, και διπλά στους ξενιτεμένους ;)


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2012)

Ευχές, πολλές (είναι και πολλοί και πολύ αγαπημένοι οι Γιώργηδες και οι Γεωργίες μας). Αλλά να είστε καλά και οι ευχόμενοι (λέμε οι _ευχέτες_;), γιατί από εσάς θυμάμαι να ευχηθώ και κάνα φίλο έξω από το φόρουμ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
I got my mind set on you! - Γιώργος Χαρισόπουλος 





Πρόλαβα, ε; Πρόλαβα; 

Χρόνους καλούς σε όλες και σε όλους! :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στον κυρ Στέλιο από τη μακρινή Καλιφόρνια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Ειρήνες μας, φορουμώνυμες και μη!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 5, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Ειρήνες και στους Ρένους!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2012)

Πολύχρονες και καραευτυχισμένες.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2012)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στις έμορφες, καλά στις παινεμένες, και κάθε λιοβασίλεμα νεραντζοφιλημένες! (εύχομαι) :) :up:

Ερήνη, πού 'σουν το πουρνό; (παραδοσιακό Τήλου) - Φίλιππας Λαρδόπουλος, Μαρίτσα Καρπή, Μαρία Ρωμαίου


----------



## sarant (May 5, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!


----------



## crystal (May 5, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα, με πολλές πολλές ευχές!


----------



## Rogerios (May 5, 2012)

Κι από μένα τις καλύτερες ευχές στις εορτάζουσες! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 19, 2012)

Bernardina, χρόνια πολλά! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Bernardina, χρόνια πολλά! :clap: :clap: :clap:



Ευχαριστώ Όλι! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2012)

Σου εύχομαι κι εγώ, με τη δέουσα σοβαρότητα, χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, αλλά με τον σωστό σκύλο!


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, με κατασκλαβώνετε! :wub::wub::wub:

Δοκτορούκο μου, αυτή τη φωτογραφία την είχα βγάλει πριν από τρία χρόνια, να σου στείλω μια πιο πρόσφατη; :twit:

Ελάτε μπρε να σας κεράσω και λίγη τουρτίτσα!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά πολλά και καλά καλά!

Τι ώρα κερνάτε τούρτα;
—_Ο άνθρωπος που πάει κατευθείαν στο ψητό ή το γλυκό._


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, thanks, chief!

_Virtually, _κερνάμε τούρτα _virtually _around the clock, (a huge chunk from the sugary masterpiece above)!  Literally, σήμερα είναι μια μέρα σαντσάλς* -παναπεί δουλεύουμε και νιξ τούρτα!%*@#%&>{{ 

(Θα 'ρθει όμως η ώρα, πού θα πάει... ;);) )

*μετάφραση:_ σαν-τις-άλλες. _


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2012)

...
Χρόνια θα μας εγύρευγε, με τα πολλά μας βρήκε
Φορτσάτη η Μπερναρντίνα μας στη συντροφιά μας μπήκε
Καλόχαρη, καλόγνωμη και καλοδιαβασμένη
Να ζήσει να χαιρόμαστε, να 'ν' κεχαριτωμένη! 

Canzona detta "La Bernardina" (Καντσόνα λεγόμενη «Η Μπερναρντίνα» ;)) - Girolamo Frescobaldi 






Κι ένα ενθύμιο ουράνιο: ο μικρός πλανήτης Μπερναρντίνα (629, ανάμεσα στη Χριστίνα και την Ευφημία) που δεν είναι σαντσάλλοι. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Μπέρνι! 
Όσο για το κέρασμα του Nickel, άρχισε από τώρα να κάνεις οικονομίες για να μπορέσεις να το πραγματοποιήσεις στη θερινή σύναξη της Λεξιλογίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όσο για το κέρασμα του Nickel, άρχισε από τώρα να κάνεις οικονομίες για να μπορέσεις να το πραγματοποιήσεις στη θερινή σύναξη της Λεξιλογίας.


Εννοεί για να νοικιάσεις τριαξονικό ή έστω γκοτζαμάνη που θα κουβαλήσει τα κεράσματα...


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Στον ουρανό σας γύρευα, στο Ίντερνετ σας βρήκα 
τρύπωσα στην παρέα σας και στην Εδέμ μου μπήκα ;)
αγάπη για την τέχνη μας, μεράκι, πνεύμα, γνώση, 
και χιούμορ βιτριολικό ήρθε να μας ενώσει :devil:

και τώρα δέχομαι ευχές, αγάπες και δωράκια :wub:
κι ο Δαεμάνος μ' έβαλε να γράφω ποιηματάκια! 
Να ΄σαι καλά ρε Ντέιμαν, κι εσύ κι η συντροφιά σου, 
κι η Λέξι να σε χαίρεται ως τα γεράματά σου! :twit:


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Φχαριστώ, φχαριστώ, Άλεξ! :wub:

Ορέ δόκτωρ μη σκοτίζεσαι -αποφασίστε το εσείς, κι εμένα η καλύτερή μου! :up:
(να μαγειρεύω και να φκιάνω γλυκάκια, σλουρπ!)


----------



## crystal (May 19, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Κρίσταλ! :):)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε Κωνσταντίνους και Κωνσταντίνες και Ελένες! Όλα τα καλά!


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες (Κωνσταντίνους, Ελένες --και Μπερναρντίνες άμα λάχει)


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Costas, στην Elena, και σε όλους τους Κωνσταντίνους και Ελένες!


----------



## Palavra (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και δημιουργικά!


----------



## Marinos (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα. Μια φορά θυμήθηκα κι εγώ γιορτή, κι αυτή χάρη στον sarant.


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες και όλες τις εορτάζουσες!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Χρόνια πολλά σε εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες (Κωνσταντίνους, Ελένες --και Μπερναρντίνες άμα λάχει)



Γενέθλια ήταν τα δικά μου! :twit: Κόπιασε να φας τουρτίτσα, καλέ


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2012)

Πολλές ευχές στους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες, και τρεις φορές τόσες αν οι τουρτίτσες τους δεν είναι εικονική πραγματικότητα. Ορίστε μας, κατάντησαν και οι τουρτίτσες σαν τις προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες...


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πολλές ευχές στους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες, και τρεις φορές τόσες αν οι τουρτίτσες τους δεν είναι εικονική πραγματικότητα. Ορίστε μας, κατάντησαν και οι τουρτίτσες σαν τις προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες...


Προκαλείς... (και θα το πλ*ε*ρώσεις)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα! :)


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2012)

Έψαχνα νωρίτερα το γαϊτάνι και δεν το έβρισκα: χρόνια πολλά σε εορτάζουσες και εορτάζοντες!


----------



## Elsa (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους, όσες και όσους  γιορτάζουν σήμερα!


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2012)

...
 Χρόνια πολλά, διψασμένα, τρελά από χαρά! :clap: 
Για τους Κωστήδες και τις Κωνσταντίνες: Η δίψα - Κωστής Μαραβέγιας





Είν' η δίψα για καθαρό ουρανό...


Για τις Ελένες: Kristallen Den Fina - Helena Espvall & Masaki Batoh 







Για όλους: Τρελό από χαρά - Maraveyas Ilegál 





Δεν έχουμε μυαλό, δεν είμαστε καλά, φωνάζει το χωριό τρελό από χαρά!


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά (σωρευτικά και επιμεριστικά) για όλες τις ευκαιρίες-για-ευχές που έχω χάσει. :inno:


----------



## crystal (May 21, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα!


----------



## azimuthios (May 22, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα σε όλους τους Κωνσταντίνους και Ελένες! Να είστε καλά, παιδιά και να χαίρεστε όσους αγαπάτε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2012)

Χρόνια Πολλά, Όλι! :) Ολ δε μπεστ!


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2012)

Happy birthday, Oli!


----------



## Themis (May 26, 2012)

Συνεστραμμένο, να τα χιλιοστήσεις - τα χρόνια με έξοχα αργούς ρυθμούς, τα ποστ τάχιστα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2012)

Καλοί μου φίλοι, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Είστε η παρέα που με στηρίζει στα ατέλειωτα ξενύχτια μπροστά στην οθόνη. Καθένας με τον δικό του, μοναδικό τρόπο. Σας χαρίζω αυτό το τραγουδάκι με όλη μου την αγάπη, σε όλους σας!

Thank you, Led Zeppelin






_If the sun refused to shine, I would still be loving you.
When mountains crumble to the sea, there will still be you and me.

Kind woman, I give you my all, Kind woman, nothing more.

Little drops of rain whisper of the pain, tears of loves lost in the days gone by.
My love is strong, with you there is no wrong,
together we shall go until we die. My, my, my.
An inspiration is what you are to me, inspiration, look... see.

And so today, my world it smiles, your hand in mine, we walk the miles,
Thanks to you it will be done, for you to me are the only one.
Happiness, no more be sad, happiness....I'm glad.
If the sun refused to shine, I would still be loving you.
When mountains crumble to the sea, there will still be you and me. _


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2012)

Όλι, πολύχρονη, πάντα ευτυχισμένη και δημιουργική! Κάθε νομικο-μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα να το ξεπετάς σε χρόνο ντε τε και να μας δίνεις τα φώτα σου (ή, εναλλακτικά, ωραίες σπαζοκεφαλιές)! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Όλα, Όλι! Όλι δε μπεστ. Όνλι δε μπεστ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τις ευχές, Ρογήρε και Νίκελ!


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2012)

Όλι, πολύχρονη! Με υγεία, χρήμα, ξεκούραση, διασκέδαση -- και με όποια σειρά επιθυμείς.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2012)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, Όλι! :clap:

Πέρυσι σου έπλεξα ένα βιντεοπαραφήγημα, για φέτος ορίστε ένα παραφρασμένο τραγουδάκι :):

Oliver's Army - Elvis Costello






Please start that talking
I could talk all night
My mind goes sleepwalking
While I'm putting the words to right
Call careers information
Have you got yourself an occupation?
Yeah, she's a translator

Oliver's army is here to stay
Oliver's army are on their way
And I wouldn't rather be anywhere else
But here today

There was a Dr Grumpy
His avatar didn't crack a smile
But Daeman's laughing party
Made even him merry for a while
Only takes a slip of a finger
One more misspelling, traps always linger 

That law term is up for grabs
And economics always drab
But we are under Nickel's eye
Themis and Roger check all is fine 
With the girls and boys that Zaz keeps in line
As there's always danger
It's a professional career
Though it could be arranged
With just a word in St Geronimo's ear
 If you're out of luck, you're out of work
They could send you to Nomansland

But I wouldn't rather be anywhere else
But here today
And I wouldn't rather be anywhere else
But here today

Ναι, ξέρω, άλλο νόημα έχουν οι πραγματικοί στίχοι του, αλλά και η μελωδία του είναι χαρούμενη και μ' αρέσει πολύ, και να τα πειράζω ώστε να προσαρμοστούν σ' αυτό που θέλω να πω (reworking), όταν δεν μεταφράζω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2012)

Αλεξάνδρα και Δαεμάνε, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2012)

Στον αγαπημένο μας Δόκτορα που έχει σήμερα γενέθλια: Μακάρι τα φετινά σου γενέθλια να είναι η αρχή για πολλά-πολλά χρόνια όπως ακριβώς τα θέλεις!


----------



## crystal (Jun 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, γερά, ευτυχισμένα, δημιουργικά! Πάντα με υγεία και χαμόγελο!


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Δρα, ευτυχισμένα κι εμπνευσμένα! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ την πρωινή βάρδια! :)


----------



## VickyN (Jun 8, 2012)

Χρόνια καλά, δημιουργικά κι ευτυχισμένα, δόκτορα.
Ό,τι επιθυμείς, εσύ το μπορείς.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 8, 2012)

Μετά και την προειδοποίηση του Θέμη, ότι το παρόν ποστ θα είναι το χιλιοστό μου και θα μπει στη λεξιλογική ιστορία :) :) :) νιώθω μεγάλη ικανοποίηση που μπορώ να το κάνω με μια ευχή στον αγαπημένο μας Ντοκ! Χρόνια πολλά, Ντοκ, να τα χιλιάσεις, πάντα ευτυχισμένος, δημιουργικός, και με πολλές πολλές κούπες για τον γάβρο μας!!
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Καλημέρα! Μα σοβαρά τώρα έχεις γενέθλια; Δεν είσαι πάνω και πέρα από το χρόνο; 

Γερός και πολυχρονεμένος, λοιπόν!


----------



## Themis (Jun 8, 2012)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, σήμερα είναι λεξιλογικώς ευφρόσυνη ημέρα: γενέθλια ο Δόκτορας*, χιλιοστό ποστ η Όλ**. Άπειρες ευχές :clap:

* Μα τι θέλει και μεγαλώνει; Να προστεθεί κι άλλη σοφία αποκλείεται. Έχει πιάσει ταβάνι.
** Η παρουσία σου ομορφαίνει τη Λεξιλογία, χιλιάρχισσα Ολ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ. Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα να ετοιμάσω τον ψηφιοποιητή σοκολατόπιτας, οπότε πρέπει να επιφυλαχτώ...




nickel said:


> Δεν είσαι πάνω και πέρα από το χρόνο;


Το προσπάθησα, αλλά με τσάκωσε ο οφθαλμός ης τα πανθ' ορά...


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το προσπάθησα, αλλά με τσάκωσε ο οφθαλμός ης τα πανθ' ορά...


Είχες μπλεξίματα με τη ΣΔΟΕ;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2012)

Να μας ζήσεις δοκτορούκο μου!




Χρόνια πολλά, καλά, δημιουργικά, χαρούμενα, μ' όσους αγαπάς και σ' αγαπούν. Και πολλά, πολλά, πάμπολλα ποστ στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## cougr (Jun 8, 2012)

Χρόνια Πολλά και από μένα Δρ....και να 'ναι ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## pidyo (Jun 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, δημιουργικά κι ανέμελα δόκτορα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Να είσαστε όλες και όλοι καλά! Σαν άρλεκιν, με κάνετε να ξεχνιέμαι (πού και, κυρίως, πότε βρίσκομαι).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ πολύ πολύ καλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2012)

...
Όσα και να 'ν' τα χρόνια σου
το λέει η καρδιά σου
το 'χεις, το πας, το μελετάς
παλεύεις το, α γεια σου!

Σπολλάτη σου, βρε Δόχτορα
καμάρι λεξιλόγων
των λόγων μοδεράτορα
μα και των παραλόγων

Λέω σπολλάτη του ζευγά
και βίβα του ρεσπέρη
τη σύνεση να καλλουργά
ποτέ του δεν οκνεύει

Κι από χρόνου!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Τάκη, να σε χαίρονται οι αγαπημένοι γερό και χαρούμενο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ σας συμμοδερατόρισσες και συμμοδεράτορα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στο Χοιρινόκαστρο!

Όλα τα καλά, όλα τα πουλιά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 19, 2012)

Porkcastle, χρόνια πολλά!!


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

Μπράβο, θυμόμουν ότι και η 19 του Ιούνη είχε κάτι σημαντικό. Το έλεγα του Πολ, μάλιστα, χτες.

Δώσ' τους να καταλάβουν, P. Attagirl! Τα καλύτερα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2012)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, Porkcastle! :)
Με τι άλλο; Με πουλιά. Watch the birdies. Πρώτα ένα λευκό - για πουλί υπεραιωνόβιο μεν, ακόμη όμορφο δε.

White Bird - It's A Beautiful Day







Μετά ένα μαύρο - ένας κοτσυφός που τραγουδούσε, λέει ο Τζεφ Μπεκ, στη στέγη του σπιτιού του και τον ενέπνευσε - γιατί ξέρω πόσο τους αγαπάς.

Blackbird - Jeff Beck





Beck using the curved side of a dinner fork to get ultra-high notes to simulate the ambient chirping of birds sampled for the track:
"Round about spring, a blackbird sings loudly up on my roof," Jeff said, and "Although I didn't record that bird, I got a tape of a blackbird and started jamming with him. If you listen, the notes the bird is singing are almost beyond human hearing, but the actual punctuation and tonal things are there. I aped the bird as close as I could, and we all had a good laugh with that one."


Και για τα ηχοχρώματά του - παρότι ασπρόμαυρο το βίδεο, όμως διευθύνει ο ίδιος τη New Philharmonia Orchestra το 1965 - το μαγικό Πουλί της Φωτιάς του Στραβίνσκι. 






Για βίντεο με χρώματα, εκεί είχα βάλει πέρυσι την εικονογράφηση από το _Allegro Non Troppo_ του Μπρούνο Μποτσέτο - εφιαλτική και πραγματική στην αρχή, αλλά με αισιόδοξο, ονειρικό τέλος - που ευτυχώς υπάρχει ακόμη στο γιουτιούμπ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 19, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά κι από μένα! :) :clap:


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Απανωτά πέφτουν τα χτυπήματα γενέθλια. Στο πιο αγαπημένο μαστίγιο του φόρουμ: χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα και συντροφεμένα και ανέφελα. Και πολλές στράκες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στο Καπάκι μας! Λαμπερά και παραγωγικά.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αγαπημένοι! Αντεύχομαι τα καλύτερα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 21, 2012)

Σας πουλοευχαριστώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου και τα τρία νεότερα πουλιά μου! Ό,τι καλύτερο αντεύχομαι, να είμαστε όλοι καλά και να γελάμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Πέτρο, στους Παύλους, στις Πετρούλες και στις Παυλίνες (και όλες τις παραλλαγές)! Όλα τα καλά, όλα τα λεφτά, όλες τις χαρές!


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2012)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και τα καλύτερα σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες και τους εορτάζοντες! :)
Ένα κομμάτι από έναν Πέτρο που νομίζω ότι θ' αρέσει σ' έναν δικό μας Πέτρο. Roger and out. ;)

Seesaw Sway - Peter Murphy


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2012)

Αν δέχονται ευχές οι Δύτες σήμερα, χρόνια τους πολλά!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2012)

Κι από μένα τις καλύτερες ευχές για υγεία, ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα! Καλές εμπνεύσεις! :) :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Πάμπολλες συναρπαστικές καταδύσεις και αναδύσεις! Παντού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

Του χρόνου, να θυμηθούμε ότι ο Δύτης έχει δικό του όσιο, κάπου μέσα στον χειμώνα.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 20, 2012)

Αχ, παιδιά, τώρα σας είδα!
Ευχαριστώ αλλά όντως, όπως είπε και ο Δύτης, υπάρχει Όσιος Μαρίνος στις 16 Δεκεμβρίου. Γνωστός για τις πλάκες που έσπαγε, λέει το συναξάρι (είπε στους Ρωμαίους ότι θα προσκυνούσε τα είδωλα, τον πήγανε στο ιερό, και εκείνος τα έσπασε, χαχά, και μετά βέβαια έχασε το κεφάλι του).


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Να χαίρεσαι τα νιάτα σου και να τα κρατήσεις για πολύ, την αστείρευτη ενέργειά σου, το ακαταμάχητο σεξαπίλι σου, το υπονομευτικό σου χιούμορ, το κοφτερό σου νιονιό, την αγάπη σου γι’ αυτά που σε παθιάζουν και το πάθος σου για όσα (και όσες) αγαπάς. Να σε χαιρόμαστε και να μας χαίρεσαι.











Μα πού το καταλάβετε ότι οι ευχές είναι για τον Ζάζουλα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 3, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ! Πάντα ευτυχισμένος! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 3, 2012)

Να μας ζήσεις Ζαζ!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ πολύ καλά, με υγεία, ευτυχία, και πολλές επιτυχίες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2012)

Πάλι πέρασε ένας χρόνος;

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ!

(Και ήταν και καλή η σοδειά, αν κρίνω από τις σειρούλες σου!)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2012)

*Ζαζ, χρόνια πολλά, χαρούμενα και παραγωγικά*! 

Για το κέρασμα, δεν το συζητάω, ενώνω τη φωνή μου με τους παραπάνω :)



drsiebenmal said:


> (Και ήταν και καλή η σοδειά, αν κρίνω από τις σειρούλες σου!)


Τώρα, αν κρίνουμε από αυτά που έχει πει κατά καιρούς ο Ζαζ, οι σειρούλες του μάλλον απορρίπτονται ως παλιοσειρές.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 3, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά -και να προσέχεις το γάτο όσο ξεκουράζεται. ;)


----------



## pshleas (Aug 3, 2012)

Ζαζ, Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά!!!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 3, 2012)

Ζαζ, πολύχρονος και πάντα εμπνευσμένος! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## VickyN (Aug 3, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και όλες για τις ευχές σας (κι όσους με πήραν και τηλέφωνο). Κέρασμα όποτε θέλετε όπου θέλετε, δεν το συζητάμε! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 12, 2012)

Panadeli, χρόνια σου πολλά, ό,τι επιθυμείς, με υγεία, επαγγελματική επιτυχία και ευτυχία. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2012)

Panadeli, πολύχρονος, ευτυχισμένος και πάντα δημιουργικός! Καλές εμπνεύσεις σε ό,τι ετοιμάζεις! :) :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## panadeli (Aug 12, 2012)

Ωωωω! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

Σου 'χω μια γιορτή το βράδυ... Πολλές ευχές!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σου 'χω μια γιορτή το βράδυ... Πολλές ευχές!


Μα δεν έπρεπε να του το πεις. Να ήταν έκπληξη!

*Πάνο, πολύχρονος! Με υγεία και πάντα δημιουργικός και χαρούμενος!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2012)

Πολλές ευχές (αλλά όχι όλες -part 1)! :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 12, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και... εξελικτικά


----------



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 15, 2012)

Να πω χρόνια πολλά στους Παναγιώτηδες και τις Παναγιώτες του φόρουμ, που θα είναι πολλοί και πολλές αλλά εγώ θυμάμαι τον Δόχτορα, που είχα την κουβέντα του προχτές στο ξενοδοχείο Τιτάνια με κάποιον που είχα να τον δω σχεδόν 40 χρόνια (θα καταλάβει), καθώς και τον Panadeli.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2012)

*Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και σε όλες!*


----------



## Palavra (Aug 15, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2012)

(Ευχαριστώ ;)). Αντεύχομαι σε Παναγιώτηδες, Πάνους, Πότηδες, Γιώτηδες, Τάκηδες, και σε Παναγιώτες, Γιώτες, Ποτούλες και ό,τι άλλο έχει εφευρεθεί. Και στις Μαρίες και στους Μάριους (όσες και όσοι γιορτάζουν σήμερα)!

Κρυστάλλω, Χ.Π.!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σ' όσους κι όσες γιορτάζουν ή έχουν κάποιον που γιορτάζει — και διπλές ευχές στον panadeli. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...και ό,τι άλλο έχει εφευρεθεί.


Πανίκας!


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2012)

Διπλές ευχές στον panadeli (ένα ντεζαβού το νιώσατε εσείς;), τριπλές στον Πάνο, και χιλιαπλές σε όλους σας, μέρα που 'ναι.


ΥΓ. Βρε στραβομάρα. Πολλά πολλά χρόνια πολλά και σε όσες έχουν γενέθλια!


----------



## panadeli (Aug 15, 2012)

Σας χιλιοευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας! :)
Χρόνια πολλά στον συνονόματο δόκτορα και στην κρύσταλ!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 15, 2012)

Και χρόνια πολλά και στην Κρουστάλλω! Να τα εκατοστήσεις!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 15, 2012)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά στον Ντοκ και στον Panadeli, και στην Κρυσταλένια για τα γενέθλιά της, και πολλές πολλές ευχές σε όσους και όσες γιορτάζουν! Και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους, να χαίρεστε αυτούς που αγαπάτε, να σας χαίρονται αυτοί που σας αγαπούν, και να περάσετε όμορφα σήμερα! (Εγώ θα δουλεύω...κλαψ κλαψ!) :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 15, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά παίδες και κόρες, εορτάζοντες, εορτάζουσες και γενεθλιάζουσες. Πολύχρωμοι κι εντοιχισμένοι πολύχρονοι κι ευτυχισμένοι! Η ζωή να σας δίνει του Αβραάμ και του Ισαάκ τα καλά, και να τα χαίρεστε μαζί μ' όσους αγαπάτε και σας αγαπούν! 

Don't cry sweet Oli!  :wub:


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 15, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> (Εγώ θα δουλεύω...κλαψ κλαψ!) :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 15, 2012)

Χεχε, ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση! Δίνει φτερά! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 16, 2012)

[Με μια ημέρα καθυστέρηση, λόγω ακούσιας 24ωρης διαδικτυακής απουσίας] Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες και όλους τους εορτάζοντες (μέλη του φόρουμ κι αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα)! :clap::clap::clap: Πολύχρονη, ευτυχισμένη και δημιουργική κι η έχουσα γενέθλια! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Αργυρώ! Με χαρά και επιτυχίες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Πολύχρονη και πολυευτυχισμένη, Αργυρώ μας!


----------



## crystal (Aug 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις ευχές και ανταποδίδω καθυστερημένα σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στην Αλεξάνδρα μας!

[Συνεσταλμένο έδιτ εκ των υστέρων]: Και φυσικά σε όλους τους (γνωστούς και άγνωστους) Αλέξανδρους και τις (άγνωστες) Αλεξάνδρες μας![τέλος έδιτ]


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 30, 2012)

Αλεξάνδρα, χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, μαζί με αυτούς που αγαπάς! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Άλεξ μας!


----------



## panadeli (Aug 30, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά Αλεξάνδρα! Να έχεις ό,τι επιθυμείς. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Αλέξανδρους και τις Αλεξάνδρες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα -- δεν ξεχνώ και τον super administrator μας!


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Να 'στε γεροί και χαρούμενοι. Πολλές ευχές στους κοντινούς και τους μακρινούς Αλέξανδρους και άλλες τόσες στις Αλεξάνδρες.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 30, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα! :)
Πολλές ευχές σε όσους και όσες γιορτάζουν σήμερα!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα! :)
> Πολλές ευχές σε όσους και όσες γιορτάζουν σήμερα!


Έλσα, σ' ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, ω Αλεξάνδρα! :clap:

O Alexandra, Said The Whale





Στο βίντεο έχει και μπανάκι που παραπονιέσαι πως δεν έκανες φέτος, στα παγωμένα καναδέζικα νερά όμως. :s :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

...
Για τους Αλέξανδρους, χρόνια πολλά με μια Μπαλάντα του Ήλιου και της Σελήνης, από τον Αλεχάντρο Εσκοβέδο! :up:


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 31, 2012)

Χρόνια Πολλά στην Αλεξάνδρα και όσους άλλους γιορτάζουν!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 5, 2012)

Να χαίρεσαι το παλικάρι σου, Αλεξάνδρα! Χρόνια του πολλά και πάντα δημιουργικά!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2012)

Έλσα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, κι εσένα, Αζιμούθιε, για τις ευχές σου! Να είστε όλοι καλά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

Καθυστερημένα «χρόνια πολλά» σε όλους όσους γιόρταζαν ή γιορτάζουν, στην Αλεξάνδρα δε διπλά λόγω και του Πάνου, και στον lexx μαζί με τις ευχές και τα συγχαρητήρια για το Escape Key. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Στην υγειά σου. Bottoms up. Ναι, daeman, εσένα το λέω.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Daeman μας, 
που σήμερα έχει γενέθλια!

​ ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

Εις έτη πολλά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 15, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά!!​


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 15, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, bro Ταλισμάνε δαεμάνε!!!! Να τα εκατοστήσεις και να χαίρεσαι και τον γιο σου που επίσης γιορτάζει! :)


----------



## Themis (Sep 15, 2012)

Άτιμε πανδαμάτορα
σαν το νερό στη βρύση
κυλάς• κι ο Δαεμάνος μας
έχει τριανταρίσει.

(Λέτε μετά τον θάνατό μου να ξεσπάσει φιλολογική διαμάχη για την άνω τελεία του τρίτου στίχου και η λεγάμενη να γίνει η δεύτερη πιο διάσημη άνω τελεία της ελληνικής ποίησης;)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά, χρόνια ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2012)

:)Πολύχρονος και πάντα ευτυχισμένος, Δαεμάνε! Με όρεξη κι εμπνεύσεις πολλές! :clap::clap::clap:

[ακολουθεί μουσική αφιέρωση εντελώς άσχετη θεματολογικά, αλλά πάντως ωραία... τουλάχιστον για τα δικά μας γούστα;) :)]


----------



## bernardina (Sep 15, 2012)

Σαν τα βουνά να 'σαι γερός
που τους καιρούς 'ψηφάνε
και σαν τους γέροντες σοφός
καλέ μας Δεμάνε.

Φρέσκο μυαλό σαν τη δροσιά
και όρεξη καντάρια
σαν κάμα κοφτερή ματιά
και μια καρδιά καθάρια.


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2012)

...
Από καρδιάς ευχαριστώ
και στην ψυχή γλυκαίνω
αντιγυρίζω σας τς ευχές
κερνώ· σας ανιμένω :)


Themis said:


> Άτιμε πανδαμάτορα
> σαν το νερό στη βρύση
> κυλάς• κι ο Δαεμάνος μας
> έχει τριανταρίσει.
> ...



Άτιμε πανδαμάτορα
σαν τη κοπρά τ' αμπέλι
το θρέφεις· άντρας να γενεί
από μικιό κοπέλι

Μικιό μικιό και άβγαλτο
στα πόδια του κυρού του
ήμαθε αριθμητική
δε βγαίνει απ' το νου του
του '63 γεννηθείς
όπως κι αν το μετρήσεις
κοντεύεις δα εις τα μισά
για να τα κατοστήσεις

Κι αν φτάσω κι εκατό χρονώ
που δεν το πολυβλέπω
μικιό παιδί και να γελώ
και τς άλλους να προστρέχω
ν' αξιωθώ να μείνω γω
στο κέφι να διαπρέπω
τούτες τσι δάφνες ρέγομαι
ώστε* να ζω να δρέπω 

*ώσπου (_χρον._)

Η μουσική να παίζει, τα φώτα ανάβομε, όλοι οι καλοί κοπιάστε, να διασκεδάσομε 






Ρογήρε, though all we ever wanted was everyhting, the passion of covers must do for now.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζεφ!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Ζεφ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Έζησα μια φαντασίωση σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Ότι λέει θα φυσούσε ένας ζέφυρος και θα έφερνε κόσμο χαμένο στη δυτική χώρα της φατσοβουκίας.

Πολύχρονος. Μακριά από κάθε κάψιμο. Ξέρεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Σαν σήμερα θα μου άρεσε πάντα να έχω πολλές γνωστές μου Σοφίες, Ελπίδες, Αγάπες και Πίστες για να τους ευχηθώ. Δεν έχω· αλλά αν κάποια περνάει από εδώ, χρόνια της πολλά. Εντάξει, ξέρω ότι υποτίθεται ότι η εκκλησία τιμά ιστορικά (?) πρόσωπα και υπάρχει μαρτυρολόγιο κ.λπ., αλλά εμένα πάντα με συγκινεί ότι υπάρχει μια μέρα που μπορείς να ευχηθείς ό,τι το καλύτερο για σοφία, ελπίδα, αγάπη και πίστη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις καλές κυρίες με τα καλά ονόματα, διπλά στις δικές μας.

Αυτή την υπόθεση με τα τέσσερα καλύτερα γυναικεία ονόματα τη θεωρούσα πάντα φτιαχτή. Άσε που με έπιανε το παράπονο γιατί να μην έχουμε και οι άντρες κάτι αντίστοιχο — αν εξαιρέσεις τους άγιους Ανάργυρους, που σε κάνουν να πιστεύεις ότι ανά τους αιώνες μια χώρα σε χρεοκοπία είμαστε. Σήμερα έμαθα ότι δεν είναι τέσσερις οι χριστιανές, αλλά δύο φορές τέσσερις. Ορίστε τι λέει η Catholic Encyclopedia:


The names of two groups of Roman martyrs around whom a considerable amount of legendary lore has gathered; though the extent of sound historical data possessed concerning them is so slight, that until very recent times the most eminent scholars failed to distinguish between them. However, the extent and antiquity of their cult and the universality with which their names are found not only in the various early martyrologies of the Western Church, but also in the Menaia and Menologies of the Greeks, render the fact of their existence and martyrdom unquestionable. Setting aside the purely legendary accounts that have come down to us (see Migne, P.G. CXV, 497; Mombritius, Vitae Sanctorum, II, 204), we find that in the reign of Hadrian, a Roman matron Sophia (Wisdom), with her three youthful daughters, Pistis, Elpis, and Agape (Faith, Hope and Charity), underwent martyrdom for the Faith, and were interred on the Aurelian Way, where their tomb in a crypt beneath the church afterwards erected to St. Pancratius was long a place of resort for pilgrims, as we learn from various indubitable documents of the seventh century, such as an _Itinerarium _(or guide to the holy places of Rome compiled for the use of pilgrims) still preserved at Salzburg, the list, preserved in the cathedral archives of Monza, of the oils gathered from the tombs of the martyrs and sent to Queen Theodelinda in the time of Gregory the Great, etc.

Later surely than the reign of Hadrian, but at what time is uncertain, another band of martyrs, Sapientia (Wisdom) and her three companions, Spes, Fides and Caritas (Hope, Faith and Charity), suffered death and were buried near the tomb of St. Cecilia in the cemetery of St. Callistus on the Appian Way. Despite the meagreness of these authentic details, the explicit references in the documents cited to a band of martyrs, mother and daughters, whose names are always given in Greek, and who are buried on the Aurelian Way, and to another band of four martyrs, interred on the Via Appia, whose relationship is not indicated and whose names, though the same as those of the martyrs of the Aurelian Way, are yet always given in Latin, certainly point to distinct groups. Nor is the coincidence in names remarkable, seeing that the early Christians so often (according to De Rossi) took in baptism mystical names indicative of Christian virtues, etc. Thus Sophia, Sapientia, Fides and the like are common names in early Christian inscriptions and martyrologies. The Roman martyrology names on 1 Aug., "the holy virgins, Faith, Hope and Charity, who won the crown of martyrdom under the Emperor Hadrian" and, on 30 Sept., "St. Sophia, widow, mother of the holy virgins, Faith, Hope and Charity". In some places, on 1 Aug., St. Sapientia is also venerated; but generally owing to the confusion of the two groups, none of the second group receives special recognition. In the Eastern Church the feast is kept on 17 September.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι από την Προς Κορινθίους:
_νυνι δε μενει πιστις, ελπις, αγαπη, τα τρια ταυτα· μειζων δε τουτων η αγαπη_


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσε που με έπιανε το παράπονο γιατί να μην έχουμε και οι άντρες κάτι αντίστοιχο



Φυσικά και έχουμε. Έχουμε στις 2 Νοεμβρίου, *την πιο αισιόδοξη μέρα του χρόνου*, την εορτή των αγίων

*Ακινδύνου, Αφθονίου, Ελπιδοφόρου και Ανεμποδίστου​*
Η ωραιότερη ημέρα για να ξεκινούν σχέδια. Λάβετέ το υπόψη όποτε πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει κάτι μεγάλο στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2012)

Χρωστώ του Δαεμάνου μας από καρδιάς σπολάτι
να ειπώ, και να του ευχηθώ πριν πέσω στο κρεβάτι.
Και να ’μαι στιχοπλέκοντας, η μέρα πριν περάσει,
και μπαγιατέψουν οι ευκές, του λέω να γεράσει
ορθός στο σώμα, αλύγιστος στη σκέψη και στο πνέμα
αλλά μικιός στους συνειρμούς, κι ας βράζει του το αίμα!

Δες το κι αλλιώς Δαεμάνε μας το παρά μια πενήντα:
εφτά φορές γύρους εφτά κάνει η ζωή σου, κ’ ίντα
φέρνει ο καιρός στην κεφαλή εξόν από σκοτούρα,
μπερδέματ΄, άγχη, χρέητα κι εφτάχρονη φαγούρα,
τώρα αχνοβλέπεις το: ειν’ αυτό του χρόνου το ρεγάλο,
δώρο βαρύ, αξετίμητο, κι απ’ όλα πιο μεγάλο.
Είναι η σοφία, που έχτισε σπίτι σ’ εφτά κολώνες,
εφτά φορές σε τύλιξε γι’ άλλους εφτά αιώνες.
Γι’ αυτό κι εγώ εφτάψυχος θέλω να βασιλεύεις,
εφτά φορές μ’ εφτά καρδιές σ’ εύχομαι να θεριεύεις.​


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά, Εαρίωνα, που ευφραίνεις και τους περαστικούς.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

(Γι' άλλη μια φορά) καθυστερημένα πολλάχρονα σε εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες! :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2012)

Έκλεισε τα 170! Χρόνια πολλά στην μπίρα Πίλσεν! :)






Σαν σήμερα, 5 Οκτωβρίου 1842, ο Βαυαρός ζυθοποιός Groll παρουσίασε τις επαναστατικές ιδέες του που οδήγησαν στην πρώτη μπίρα Πίλσεν (γουίκη). Ειδικό αφιέρωμα έχει σήμερα (στα γερμανικά) και η Welt.
Μια σύντομη ιστορία της μπίρας Πίλσεν (Pilsner) θα βρείτε και εδώ: A Brief History of Pilsner.

_Προστ! Τσουμβόλ!_ Γεια μας! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Χέλλε, χρόνια πολλά (είναι και σημαδιακά τα γενέθλια)! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Όλο ξεχνάω να κοιτάω σ' εκείνο το σημείο του φόρουμ. Πολύχρονος, Helle, και με γεια το καινούργιο νουμεράκι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 22, 2012)

Εεεε, συγγνώμη, κι εγώ τώρα το είδα! Χρόνια πολλά πολλά, παππούλη Χέλλε!   
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Καλέ! Γιορτάζει ο Ελλέ; :woot:
Χρόνια πολλά, φιλαράκο!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Χέλλε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, να 'στε όλοι καλά.:clap:

Καλημέρα 4η δεκαετία. Σνιφ.

ΥΓ: γιατί είναι σημαδιακή η μέρα;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 22, 2012)

Πολύχρονος, Ελληγεννή! :clap::clap::clap: Ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, να 'στε όλοι καλά.:clap:
> 
> Καλημέρα 4η δεκαετία. Σνιφ.
> 
> ΥΓ: γιατί είναι σημαδιακή η μέρα;


γι' αυτό... :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα, welcome to the club :inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, ντίαρ! Σε έφτασα σε δεκαετία; :)

Άντε και στην επόμενη. :)

ΥΓ: να θυμηθώ να μη βάζω τόσο χαμογελαστά ανθρωπάκια γιατί άκουσα ότι προκαλούν ρυτίδες.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 22, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά Ελληγενή! 

Στο τσακ πρόλαβα!


----------



## Themis (Oct 22, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, νεαρέ, και είθε η πάροδος του χρόνου και των χρόνων να κάνει τα αποφθέγματά σου περισσότερο κριτικά και λιγότερο μανιάτικα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ, αμφοτέρους :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

Δημητρούλες και Δημήτρηδες, χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 26, 2012)

Ναι ναι! Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα σε εορτάζοντες κι εορτάζουσες! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2012)

Χρόνια μας πολλά! Έχουμε κανέναν εορτάζοντα, εδώ;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Χρόνια μας πολλά! Έχουμε κανέναν εορτάζοντα, εδώ;


Ναι, τον Χαρβάτη κι εσένα. Χρόνια πολλά και στους δυο σας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

Ε, σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν άλλοι κι άλλες, π.χ. υποθέτω η Dimi.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 26, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, τον Χαρβάτη κι εσένα. Χρόνια πολλά και στους δυο σας!



Ε, να τα πω κι εγώ άλλη μια φορά προσωπικά! Χρόνια πολλά Χέλλε και Χαρβάτη! :) :) :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, λοιπόν, και στον Χαρβάτη και σε όποιον άλλον γιορτάζει! Χρόνια πολλά και στην Θεσσαλονίκη! :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Πέρασε τελικά η μέρα και ξέχασα να στείλω ευχές στους Δημήτρηδες, τις Δημητρούλες, και, κυρίως, στον Μήτσο μας, τον Μήτσο των γλωσσικών μας συνόρων, τον εκτελωνιστή των εθνικών μας μεταγραφών, τον άνθρωπο που με την κοινή του λογική και τις κοινές του γνώσεις ανατρέπει και εξευτελίζει όλες τις λόγιες θεωρίες και εμμονές για αντιστρέψιμη ή μη μεταγραφή, για διατήρηση της ξένης προφοράς και άλλα τέτοια του γλωσσικού εργαστηρίου. Πολύχρονος, ρε Μήτσο, με τους Βαζέχες σου και τους Ρίγκαν σου!


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2012)

Και έτσι, με πρωτοβουλία του Google, ανακαλύπτουμε ότι το psifio μας έχει γενέθλια την ίδια μέρα με τον Μπραμ Στόουκερ. 
Πολύχρονη, καλή μας φίλη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ψηφίο!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 8, 2012)

Ι μελιόρι αουγκούρι από Μπέρνι, κρόνια πολλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Σας έχουμε μπόλικες και μπόλικους εδώ μέσα:

Αγγελος, Αγγελής, Αγγελική, Αντζελα, Ατζελα, Αντζυ, Αγγέλα, Αγγέλλω, Αγγελίνα, Αγγελικούλα, Γαβριέλα, Γαβρίλα, Γαβριηλίτσα, Γαβριλίτσα, Αραβέλα, Αραμπέλα, Γαβριήλ, Γαβρίλος, Γαβρίλης, Ματίνα, Μεταξία, Μεταξούλα, Ταξούλα, Μιχαήλ, Μιχάλης, Μιχαλός, Μιχαλιός, Μιχαλάκης, Μίχος, Μιχελής, Μιχαηλός, Ραφαήλ, Ραφαήλος, Ραφαέλος, Ραφαέλα, Ραφαήλα, Σταμάτιος, Σταμάτης, Στάμος, Σταμούλης, Σταμέλος, Σταμέλης, Σταμελάς, Ταξιάρχης, Μιχαέλα, Μιχαέλλα, Μιχαήλα, Μιχαηλίτσα, Μιχαλίτσα, Μισέλ, Μιχαλία, Στρατηγός, Στρατηγούλα, Στρατής (Λέσβος), Σταματία, Σταματίνα, Σταμάτα, Μάτα, Ματούλα, Σταμέλα, Σταμούλα, Ματίνα, Σταματή, Μάτω, Σταματέλλα, Ευστρατία (πηγή : www.eortologio.gr)

*Χρόνια σας πολλά και καλά!*


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Πσηφίο :) (Α, και ευχαριστώ!)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Ψηφίο μας!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Πσηφίο! Χρόνια πολλά, Παλάβρα! Χρόνια πολλά και σε όσους άλλους και όσες άλλες γιορτάζουν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Μιχάλη, τον Μελιδώνη, ντε!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2012)

Ναι, ναι! Χρόνια πολλά, Μελιδώνη! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά κι ό,τι καλύτερο για το Ψηφίο, την εορτάζουσα μοδερατόρισσα, τον Μιχάλη Μ. καθώς και όλες κι όλους που γιορτάζουν σήμερα! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν! :)


----------



## crystal (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια σας πολλά, κουρίτσια (Παλ και Πσηφίο)! Ό,τι ποθείτε!
Και σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες, βέβαια. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ καλά, κορίτσια. :)


----------



## psifio (Nov 8, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, ανταποδίδω, και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες και στις εορτάζουσες!
Καλημέρα!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2012)

Για τις εορτάζουσες που δεν βλέπουν την ώρα να κεράσουν, να ενημερώσω πως οι όποιες φήμες περί αυτοσυγκράτησής μου όσον αφορά τα γλυκά είναι εντελώς αναληθείς.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2012)

...
Για την Παλάβρα μας, ώρες καλές, μέρες ξάστερες, μήνες ανέφελοι, χρόνoι πολλoί! :)

Tres Palabras - Kenny Burrell & Coleman Hawkins


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2012)

...
Για την Ψηφίδα μας (μη γελάτε, επίθετο το 'κανα: ο-η ψήφος, η ψηφίδα, το ψηφίο), πολυψήφια! :)

Digital - Lettie


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2012)

...
Για τον Μελ, χρόνια πολλά! 

Tell me a tale - Michael Kiwanuka


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ :):):)


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 9, 2012)

ευχαριστώ σας· χρόνια πολλά και στις Νεκταρίες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα! Χρόνια καλά, με ό,τι επιθυμείς. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξάνδρα μας! Και καλά, δημιουργικά, χαρούμενα, δυνατά, με όσους αγαπάς και σ' αγαπούν.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!!!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και ζουμερά, Άλεξ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2012)

Πολύ σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 16, 2012)

Κι από δω, χρρρρρρρρόνια πολλά!


----------



## crystal (Nov 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Να βράσω εγώ τα ριμάιντερ. Έχω ένα που μου λέει από χτες ότι έχεις γενέθλια σήμερα, αλλά δεν ξέρει να με βαρέσει στο κεφάλι την ώρα που πρέπει. Ούτε η τεχνολογία δεν μας σώζει πια. 

Πολύχρονη, γερή, δημιουργική και αγαπημένη να είσαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις υπέροχες ευχές :)


----------



## drazen (Nov 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά (και εικονογραφημένα δια χειρός 8χρονου)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 16, 2012)

Αλεξάνδρα, χρόνια πολλά! Πολλές χαρές κι αγάπη, σου εύχομαι! :) :) :)


----------



## VickyN (Nov 16, 2012)

Φωτιά πήρε σήμερα το νήμα. 
Πολύχρονη κι ευτυχισμένη, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2012)

Χρόνια σου πολλά Αλεξάνδρα. :)
Χρόνια καλά, δημιουργικά, με φίλους, υγεία και δουλειά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! Μακάρι να πιάσουν όλες!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 16, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά! Ευτυχία και επιτυχίες! :)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 16, 2012)

Πολύχρονη! Να χαίρεσαι όσους αγαπάς και να σε χαιρόμαστε κι εμείς! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2012)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ σε όλους για τις ευχές σας! (Γι' αυτό λατρεύω το Ίντερνετ και τα φόρουμ: Αν δεν υπήρχε, οι μόνες ευχές που θα είχα σήμερα θα ήταν από πολύ στενούς συγγενείς :))


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2012)

Kαι από μένα, ως άνω, ό,τι επιθυμείς κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2012)

Σήμερα γιορτάζουν οι Κατερίνες μας! Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλες!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Κατερίνες της Λεξιλογίας!


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Βρε, χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις Κατερίνες. Και στις Μαρίες που γιόρταζαν στις 21.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2012)

Πολύχρονες!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Κατερίνες. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 25, 2012)

Χρόνια τους πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα! :)


----------



## VickyN (Nov 25, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά στα κορίτσια μας. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Κι από μένα πολλές ευχές!
Παρεμπ, το Κατερίνα είναι ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου ονόματα. Τσαχπίνικο, γλυκό, τρυφερό, μελωδικό... :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα :):)


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2012)

..
Χρόνια πολλά στις Κατερίνες, τις πριγκιπέσες μας! :clap:
 «Μας» επειδή Κατερίνα λέγεται η αδελφή μου και όλοι στο σπίτι την είχαμε στα πούπουλα. 
Μια που είπα για πριγκιπέσες, μια μέρα μιας Καίτης, πού αλλού; Στα Τουβαλού:

Manuia! E 'lei kē 'saka tāua? :laugh:






Για όσους δεν το έχουν δει, το νήμα για το όνομα και την ετυμολογία του είναι εκεί.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 28, 2012)

Καθυστερημένες ευχαριστίες προς όλους, ως μία εκ των Κατερινών!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2012)

Καθυστερημένες ευχές σε Στέλιους και Στέλλες, ε! Χρόνια σας πολλά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

Γιόρταζε κι ο κυρ-Στέλιος, Δόκτωρ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2012)

Και του ευχήθηκα, φυσικά! :)


----------



## Lexilogists (Dec 6, 2012)

*Οι Νίκοι έχουν το νήμα τους·
εκεί να τους τα πείτε.*

*Εν τούτω, Νίκοι και Νίκες*


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2012)

Θέμη, γιορτάζεις σήμερα; Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά! Να σε χαιρόμαστε και να είσαι πάντα μαζί μας στη Λεξιλογία! :) :) :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2012)

Ετοιμαζόμουνα να ευχαριστήσω μεν, να πω δε ότι γιορτάζω μόνο με την έννοια ότι κάθε μέρα (πρέπει να) είναι γιορτή. Πριν ποστάρω όμως, το υπερεγώ μου με έκραξε: βρωμοτεμπέλη, δεν ακούς τον σοφό Δόκτορα που λέει ότι ο Γούγλης είναι φίλος μας, πόσες πια φορές πρέπει να βγεις ψαχτικώς οφσάιντ για να κατανικήσεις την οκνηρία σου; Ρίχνω λοιπόν μια γκουγκλιά "εορτολόγιο", ψιλοδυσανασχετώντας για το εντελώς εκ περισσού, και τι να δώ; Υπάρχει όνομα "Θέμης" που γιορτάζεται σήμερα! Μάγισσα Ολ, με έβγαλες από την πλάνη μιας ολόκληρης ζωής! Θα σου είμαι αιωνίως ευγνώμων!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 21, 2012)

Εμ, εμείς ευκαιρίες ψάχνουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς να το γιορτάζουμε! Και είναι και σημαδιακή ημέρα. Χειμερινό ηλιοστάσιο, και το γύρισμα μιας ολόκληρης εποχής! Μια σπουδαία μέρα, αφιερωμένη σε σένα!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 21, 2012)

Ωραία πάσα, Όλι! :up:

Θέμη, όλο δικό σου. Κι ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς. ;)






Now is the solstice of the year.
Winter is the glad song that you hear.
Seven maids move in seven time.
Have the lads up ready in a line.

Ring out these bells.
Ring out, ring solstice bells.
Ring solstice bells.

Join together 'neath the mistletoe,
By the holy oak whereon it grows.
Seven druids dance in seven time.
Sing the song the bells call, loudly chiming.

Ring out these bells.
Ring out, ring solstice bells.
Ring solstice bells.

Praise be to the distant sister sun,
Joyful as the silver planets run.
Seven maids move in seven time.
Sing the song the bells call, loudly chiming.

Ring out these bells.
Ring out, ring solstice bells.
Ring solstice bells.
Ring on, ring out.
Ring on, ring out.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ετοιμαζόμουνα να ευχαριστήσω μεν, να πω δε ότι γιορτάζω μόνο με την έννοια ότι κάθε μέρα (πρέπει να) είναι γιορτή. [...]



Tomorrow's just another day - Madness





 I hear them say
Tomorrow's just another day
I hear them say
And it gets better every day



oliver_twisted said:


> ... Χειμερινό ηλιοστάσιο, και το γύρισμα μιας ολόκληρης εποχής! Μια σπουδαία μέρα, αφιερωμένη σε σένα!


(Dawning of a) Νew Εra - The Specials 
...............









This is the dawning of a new era
Woke up and thought "This ain't exactly heaven"
Oh shit, this is area seven :laugh:


----------



## Themis (Dec 22, 2012)

Η χειμερινή ισηθεμία εκφράζει την ευαρέσκειά της.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Θέμη! :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Τι γίνεται, βρε παιδιά; Πάνω που είπαμε ότι γλιτώσαμε την καταστροφή του κόσμου, μας βγήκε ονομαστική γιορτή του Θέμη; Να μην μπορούμε να πούμε ένα ολόκληρο χορταστικό «Ουφ!» να το φχαριστηθούμε; 

Μα ανακαλύψατε άγιο Θεμιστοκλή, που ήταν μάλιστα επίσκοπος Μύρων της Λυκίας σαν τον άγιο Νικόλαο; Μας χαλάτε και μια κάποια αποκλειστικότητα, το αντιλαμβάνεστε, υποθέτω.

Θέμη μου, εγώ κάθε μέρα εύχομαι να ευτυχείς και να μακροημερεύεις, και κάθε φορά που σε βλέπω αποδώ ευφραίνεται η ψυχή μου, το ξέρεις.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 28, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλές γιορτές σε όλους :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2013)

Ευτυχισμένος ο καινούργιος χρόνος, για όλες και για όλους! Με υγεία, αγάπη, αντοχές (και λίγη ευημερία, ποτέ δεν έβλαψε)!

Χρόνια πολλά στις Βασιλικές και στους Βασίληδές μας! Στη vickyN, στον Azi, τον Tsialas, τον diceman, όποιους ξεχνάω και θα θυμηθούν οι επόμενοι!
Έξτρα χρόνια πολλά στον Azi που έχει και τα γενέθλιά του.

Χάπι 2013! :) :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα στους Βασίληδες και τις Βασιλικές!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2013)

Στους Βασίληδες και τις Βασιλικές!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 1, 2013)

Ευτυχισμένο το 2013! Χρόνια πολλά και στις φίλες και τους φίλους που έχουν σήμερα την ονομαστική εορτή τους! :)


----------



## Zbeebz (Jan 1, 2013)

Καλή χρονιά και τα καλύτερα σε εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες!


----------



## VickyN (Jan 2, 2013)

Πολλές ευχαριστίες και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
Κι από μένα, χρόνια πολλά και καλά στους Βασίληδες! :):)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές! Εύχομαι καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά και με πολλές δουλειές για τους μεταφραστές, μια και η δουλειά είναι το ζητούμενο πλέον. 

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Βασίληδες, Βασιλικές!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2013)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους — χρόνια πολλά σ' όσους γιορτάζουν (ή γιόρταζαν)! :)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 3, 2013)

Καθυστερημένος ως συνήθως, αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι αργά: καλή χρονιά παιδιά, με υγεία, αγάπη, δημιουργικότητα, ει δυνατόν και λεφτά! :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2013)

...
Καλή χρονιά μάς εύχομαι κι ας είν' και δεκατρία*
γούρι να φέρει σ' όλους μας, υγειά, χαρά, ευτυχία!
Ελπίδα, Αγάπη και Ζωή, Σοφία, Αθανασία
Μήπως εξέχασα καμιά; Α, ναι, την Ευλαμπία**
Δόσμα κι αυτό των γυναικών η ονοματοδοσία

*Γιατί; Σάμπως του δώδεκα εβγήκανε τα μάγια
απού διαλαλούσανε πως λέγανε οι Μάγια;

**Για την ευλαμπία, κοιτάξτε ψηλά απόψε: 
«Ποδαρικό» με τους Τεταρτίδες. Οι διάττοντες αστέρες θα κάνουν έντονα την εμφάνισή τους Τετάρτη και Πέμπτη.





Wikipedia: Quadrantids, The Quadrantid Meteor Shower 2013 (πού κοιτάμε).

Επειδή είναι ευχετήριο το γαϊτάνι, δεν σχολιάζω τα εισαγωγικά στο ποδαρικό. 
Αλλού θα χώσω το ποδάρι μου, αν δεν προλάβει άλλος.


----------



## Themis (Jan 4, 2013)

Στη σύναξη τον πρόσμενε όλη η Λεξιλογία
μ' αυτός ευχές μας έστελνε από τη Θεσσαλία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Φωτεινή, Γιάννη, Αλέξανδρε Ιωάννη, Γιάννα, Ιωάννα: Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

Έτη πολλά! Ό,τι το καλύτερο! Όλα τα καλά, όλα τα λεφτά!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 7, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα σε εορτάζουσες κι εορτάζοντες! :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στους Γιάννηδες, χρόνους πολλούς στις Γιάννες
«Καλόχρονοι!» σας εύχομαι, σ' όλους τους στόχους διάνες! :)

Johnny Come Lately - Duke Ellington







Ben Webster







Cecil Taylor Quartet






Επειδή σήμερα είμαι Johnny-come-lately² (τι σήμερα; χθες, δαεμάνε!), παρότι σ' αυτό το νήμα - αφού ξεκίνησα το γνέσιμό του - δεν είμαι Johnny-come-lately­¹.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 17, 2013)

*Χρόνια πολλά στον Θεόδωρο, τον Θοδωρή, τη Θεοδώρα, τη Δώρα και την Ντόρα!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2013)

Χρόνια σας (και σου, ξέρεις ποια είσαι :)) πολλά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Στον Άρη (ευχές που αποφασίστηκαν μετά από σύσκεψη):
Είθε η φύση να μας δίνει μόνο φθορές, κι όσο γίνεται λιγότερες απ' αυτές. 
Μόνο το μυαλό να μη μας πειράζει: να γινόμαστε πιο σοφοί, πιο ανυπόκριτοι.
Και να μας συγχωρούν οι άλλοι τις γκρίνιες μας.
Τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα ενενηντακάτι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2013)

Τα είπε όλα ο Nickel! Χρόνια πολλά, Άρη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

Άκου! Άκου! :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2013)

...
Επειδή μια αδυναμία του εορτάζοντα την είχα μάθει κατά τύχη:

Ludwig Van Beethoven, Wilhelm Kempff, Yehudi Menuhin ‎– _*Sämtliche Violinsonaten*_ (1970)







Κι ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα, Wilhelm Kempff (live in London, 1969) Bach, Beethoven, Schubert





1-2 : Bach : Fantaisie chromatique et fugue en ré mineur BWV 903
3-4 : Beethoven : Sonate pour piano n°22 op. 54 en fa majeur (I. In tempo d'un menuetto ; II. Allegretto)
5-7 : Schubert : Sonate pour piano en fa mineur D625 (I. Allegro : II. Scherzo. Allegretto ; III. Allegro) 
8-10 : Schubert : Drei Klavierstücke D946 
11-12 : Impromptus D. 899 n°3 et 4

Με πολλές ευχές, σαν αυτές που έγραψε ο Νίκελ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 25, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Βαγγελιές και στους Βαγγέληδές μας! :)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 25, 2013)

Να τους/τις χαιρόμαστε και να μας χαίρονται! :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 27, 2013)

Καθυστερημένα μεν αλλά εγκάρδια ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους με ευχήθηκαν για τα γενέθλιά μου.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2013)

Ένα πουλάκι στάθηκε απ' έξω απ' το περβάζι
κι έπιασ' ένα κελάηδισμα που ο νους σας δεν το βάζει
και το γλυκό τραγούδι του το σκόρπιζε η αύρα
κι ανάμεσα στις νότες του ξεχώρισα... "Παλάβρα"

Κι αμέσως έτρεξα εδώ, άνοιξα τα κιτάπια
τα νήματα και τ' άβαταρ -μην κάνετε την πάπια!-
κι αμέσως βεβαιώθηκα πως ήτανε αλήθεια:
κάποιος έχει γενέθλια κι έχει χαρά στα στήθια.:clap:

Γι' αυτό φέρτε κεράσματα, μέλια και πετιμέζια
φορτώστε τα τραγούδια σας, στρώσετε τα τραπέζια
φωνάξτε αμέσως να ΄ρθουνε όλοι οι Λεξιλόγοι
μεταφραστές, μηχανικοί, γιατροί και φιλολόγοι,

και πιάστε τα ποιήματα, καντάτες, λιμερίκια
πλέξτε στεφάνια δροσερά (με ρόδα, όχι φύκια!)
Κάποιος έχει γενέθλια, το 'πε και το πουλάκι.
Να ζήσεις, Παλαβράκι μας! Μα... θέλουμε γλυκάκι.:laugh:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2013)

Τι γλυκό! (Για το κανονικό γλυκό επιφυλάσσομαι )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2013)

Ε, χρόνια πολλά! (Και στη δεύτερη εορτάζουσα της ημέρας, την areti, που ήταν το 1000ό μας μέλος, επίσης.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2013)

Για εμάς που δεν γράφουμε ποιήματα δεν έχει γλυκό, μπάρμπα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2013)

...
Χρόνους πολλούς να χαίρονται
καλόχαρη Παλάβρα, 
ολόδροση, όσοι σ' αγαπούν,
σαν θάλασσας την αύρα
νερό κρυγιό απ' ανάβρα


Στιχάκια σου 'πλεξε η Μπέρνη*, μουσική σου αφιέρωσε ο Ζαζ, ίντα πόμεινε για μένα; 
Μια μαντινιάδα και καναδυό βιντεάτσια (πορτογαλέου και μπραζιλέου, σου λέου). Κι από χρόνου! :)


* την οποία θέλω να κατατζείλω που επρόφταξε τη ρίμα με την αύρα, τσαι ίντα δα βάλομε εμείς παέ, τη λαύρα, τη σαύρα γή τη χάβρα; Ετσά ζίβεντα στς ευκές! Ήβρηκα σκιας μιαν ανάβρα, παχύσκιωτη, να δροσιστώ τσαι γω ο κακομοίτσης.


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και υπέροχα κι από μένα! :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2013)

Με συγκινείτε, θα κλάψω και θα τρέξει και η μάσκαρα :twit:


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2013)

Εγώ περίμενα να συγκεκριμενοποιηθούν οι υποσχέσεις για τα γλυκά, να ξέρω αν πρέπει να ευχηθώ με ποίημα ή χωρίς, αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται συγκεκριμενοποίηση για την ποίηση, απελπίζομαι, και περιορίζομαι στα τετριμμένα: χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά, υγεία, ευτυχία, πολλές καλές μεταφράσεις, πολλά καλά βιβλία, κέφι, δημιουργικότητα, συντροφικότητα και έξυπνες συνταγές.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ...θα κλάψω και θα τρέξει και η μάσκαρα...


Από τότε που μου εξήγησες γιατί κάνει κακό η αδιαβροχη μάσκαρα, νιώθω πως άγγιξα την κορυφή της πυραμίδας του Μάσλοου.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2013)

Νίκελ, για τα γλυκά ξέρεις, έχεις πάγια τροφοδότηση :)


Zazula said:


> Από τότε που μου εξήγησες γιατί κάνει κακό η αδιαβροχη μάσκαρα, νιώθω πως άγγιξα την κορυφή της πυραμίδας του Μάσλοου.


Αχαχαχα, εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που το θυμάσαι (κάπου εδώ θα έκανα αστείο με την ηλικία, αλλά δε με παίρνει σήμερα :twit:)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2013)

Σε όλες και σε όλους:

*Καλή Ανάσταση!*

*Καλό Πάσχα!*

*Χρόνια Πολλά!*


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2013)

Και από την επόμενη εβδομάδα:

*Αναστημένοι!*


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2013)

*AMHN!*


----------



## Hellegennes (May 4, 2013)

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2013)

...





- Next. Crucifixion?
- Yes. 
- Good. Out of the door, line on the left, one cross each. Next. Crucifixion? 
- Ah, no. Freedom. 
- What? 
- Eh, freedom for me. They said I hadn't done anything, so I could go free and live on an island somewhere. 
- Oh. Oh, well, that's jolly good. Well, off you go, then. 
- Nah, I'm only pulling your leg. It's crucifixion, really. 
- Oh, I see, very good, very good. Well, out of the door... 
- Yes, I know, out of the door, one cross each, line on the left.

:twit:

- Uh, d-- don't-- don't worry about hi-- him, sir. He's de-- he's de-- [whap] He's de-- de-- de-- he's deaf and m-- m-- m-- m-- m-- m-- m-- mad, sir. :inno:






- How did he get the job? 
- Bloody Pilate's pet, sir. 
- Get a move on, Big Nose! There's people waiting to be crucified out here. Ha ha ha ha ha ha hah. :woot: 
...

Welease Woger! :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά!

Στον φορουμικό Πασχάλη μας και όλους τους Πασχάληδες και τις Πασχαλίες! Στους Λάμπρους και τις Λαμπρινές, τους Αναστάσηδες και τις Αναστασίες. Στις Ειρήνες, αν γιόρτασαν από σήμερα. Σε όλες και όλους, υγεία, ευημερία, καλή διάθεση, μεγαλοκαρδία!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 6, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Γιώργους και Γιωργίες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2013)

Και στις Ειρήνες, Θεσαλονίκης και Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, και κάθε εορτάζουσα και εορτάζοντα!


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2013)

Να πούμε χρόνια πολλά και στις Ειρήνες, αλλά το εορτολόγιο λέει ότι γιορτάζουν αύριο, στις 7 Μαΐου. Λάθος είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2013)

Αύριο; Ενδιαφέρον. Ίσως επειδή μεταφέρθηκε, αλλά για να μην συμπέσει με την εκ μεταφοράς του Αγ. Γεωργίου, σήμερα;


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2013)

Δεν ήξερα καν ότι είναι κινητή γιορτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2013)

Δεν είναι. Οι μεγάλες γιορτές (= πολλοί εορτάζοντες/πολλές εορτάζουσες), αν πέσουν μέσα στη Σαρακοστή, μετακινούνται στη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα. Έτσι νόμιζα, τουλάχιστον. Αυτό συμβαίνει συνήθως με τους Γιώργηδες, που είναι πιο συνηθισμένο να μη γιορτάζουν κανονικά, στις 23 Απριλίου. Οι Ειρήνες, που κανονικά είναι (νομίζω...) στις 5/5, σπάνια πέφτουν μέσα στο Πάσχα και ακόμη πιο σπάνια, πάνω στο Πάσχα. Οπότε δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ισχύει...


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Καθώς θα επιστρέφουμε σιγά σιγά στις κακές μας συνήθειες (εγώ θέλω λίγο ακόμα για να χωνέψω δύο μηνών βαρυστομαχιά), ελπίζω να απολαύσατε το Πάσχα σας (κάποια μοναδική εμπειρία θα έχουμε να την καταθέσουμε, έτσι; ) και να φορτσάρατε τις μπαταρίες σας. Χρόνια πολλά και σε όσους επιμένουν να γιορτάζουν ατομικά (κάτι γενέθλια και ονομαστικές). Προσεχώς και πάλι ολόψυχα μαζί σας. 

:)


----------



## bernardina (May 6, 2013)

Η Αγία Ειρήνη γιορτάζει στις 5 Μαΐου, και απ' ό,τι ξέρω, δεν μεταφέρεται. Πάντως η φίλη μου η Ειρήνη γιόρτασε κανονικά χτες.

Σήμερα να χαιρόμαστε τους Γιώργηδες και τις Γιωργίες που μετακινήθηκαν.


----------



## sarant (May 6, 2013)

Xρόνια πολλά στους Γιώργηδες και τις Γιωργίες και από μένα!


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2013)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι το Πάσχα συμπίπτει για όλα τα δόγματα του χρόνου, το 2017 και μετά ποτέ ξανά όσο ζω. οπότε παώ άυριο να βγάλω εισητήριο για του χρόνου τον Απρίλιο. 

ΥΓ Αν και καλύτερα είναι imo εκτός Ελλάδας.


----------



## Alfie (May 7, 2013)

Μα τόσο λίγο περιμένεις να ζήσεις;
Το Ανατολικό και το Δυτικό Πάσχα συμπίπτουν το 2014, 2017, 2025, 2031, 2034, 2037, 2038, 2041 και άλλες 17 φορές μέχρι το 2099.
Μετά αρχίζουν τα "δύσκολα".:devil:
Θα ξανασυμπέσουν μετά από 801 χρόνια το 2900!:woot:


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2013)

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους για τις γιορτές, καθώς και σ' όσους είχαν την ονομαστική εορτή τους! :)


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2013)

Alfie said:


> Μα τόσο λίγο περιμένεις να ζήσεις;
> Το Ανατολικό και το Δυτικό Πάσχα συμπίπτουν το 2014, 2017, 2025, 2031, 2034, 2037, 2038, 2041 και άλλες 17 φορές μέχρι το 2099.
> Μετά αρχίζουν τα "δύσκολα".:devil:
> Θα ξανασυμπέσουν μετά από 801 χρόνια το 2900!:woot:



Μπέρδεψα τους αιώνες. Νόμιζα ότι τα 800 χρόνια ξεκινούσαν σύντομα. 
Με λίγη τύχη ίσως δω και το Πάσχα του 2041 (δεν πιστέυω ότι θα ζήσω περισσότερα χρόνια απο τους υγιέστατους και γερότατους προγόνους μου).


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...]
> Σήμερα *να χαιρόμαστε τους Γιώργηδες και τις Γιωργίες* που μετακινήθηκαν.



Επειδή αυτό το νήμα είναι για ευχές και γιορτές, τα ανεόρταστα μηνύματα περί μετακίνησης (και αμετακινησίας), μετακινήθηκαν εκεί (από το #20 έως το #25). Δεν ευχαριστούμαι, επομένως δεν ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2013)

Alfie said:


> Το Ανατολικό και το Δυτικό Πάσχα συμπίπτουν το 2014, 2017, 2025, 2031, 2034, 2037, 2038, 2041 και άλλες 17 φορές μέχρι το 2099.


Στην Ελλάδα πάντως γιορτάζονται μαζί, οπότε ουδείς λόγος ανησυχίας για το πόσο θα ζήσει κανείς 

Χρόνια πολλά σε Γιώργους και Γιωργίες!


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Στην Ελλάδα πάντως γιορτάζονται μαζί, οπότε ουδείς λόγος ανησυχίας για το πόσο θα ζήσει κανείς



Μέγας λόγος ανησυχίας όμως για όσους δεν ζουν στην Ελλάδα- και φυσικά και για τους μαγαζάτορες και λοιπούς εμπόρους σε περιοχές όπως οι Άγιοι Τόποι, που το Πάσχα μαζί τούς μικράινει την τουριστική σαιζόν και χάνουν και πελατεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, όλα τα καλά στην Bernardina! :)


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2013)

Να ζήσεις βρε Μπέρνη και χρόνια πολλά
μεγάλη να γίνεις με χίλια γατιά!
Παντού να σκορπίζεις της γνώσης τα ποστ
και όλοι να λένε «μα πόσο σωστόστ!»


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 19, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Μπέρνη!! Να σε χαιρόμαστε!


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)

Θενξ, γκάιζ εντ ντολ(ζ)!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στις εορτάζουσες και τους εορτάζοντες του φόρουμ.

Μπέρνι, το τραγούδι της Ανούκ (_Birds_) υπάρχει στον δίσκο _Sad Singalong Songs_, που κυκλοφόρησε προχτές. Πάρε ένα τραγούδι για δωράκι.

Anouk: The Good Life


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2013)

Μπέρνη, χρόνια πολλά, καλά κι ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)

Ωωωω, ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ!:wub:

Και πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουν να ποστάρω αυτό:






*I hab how many libs left?*


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου σε όσα ταυράκια έχουν σήμερα και τις γύρω μέρες γενέθλια!

Ευχαριστώ, Παλ! :wub:


----------



## panadeli (May 19, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά Μπέρνι, ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## Rogerios (May 19, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Μπέρνη! Με ευτυχία και δημιουργικότητα!


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ σας αμφότερους από βάθους καρδίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, πάρα πολλά, με πολλή ζωή, δημιουργία και υγεία.


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)

Να σαι καλά, Ελληγενή!


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2013)

...
Μπέρνη μας, 

Τ' άριστο δε σου εύχομαι, γιατί όποιος το φτάνει
ίντ' άλλο του απόμεινε στον κόσμο μπλιο να κάνει;

Μα το κακό, το μέτριο και το καλό να πιάνεις
να σάζεις το και πλια καλό πάντα να τ' αποφτιάνεις

Και η ζωή σου να 'ν' γλυκιά, ό,τι αγαπάς ν' αυξάνεις
ποτέ να μην αφρομανείς, πάντα ν' αναλαμπάνεις 

Burn, Bern, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles! 

Better - Regina Spektor






If I kiss you where it's sore
Will you feel better, better, better?  

If you never say your name out loud to anyone
They can never ever call you by it :-\


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2013)

Κωνσταντίνες και Ελένες και Κωστήδες, χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

...χρόνια πολλά στις Ελένες, στις Κωσταντίνες και τις Ντίνες, στους Κώστηδες και τους Κωστήδες, τους Ντίνους, τους Κώτσους και τους Κωνσταντήδες, ακόμα και στους Νταντήδες και τους Γκουντήδες. Άντε, και στους Κωσταντίνους.

Έτσι τελειώνει το σημερινό κομμάτι του Σαραντάκου, που είναι αφιερωμένο στο όνομα Κωνσταντίνος, αλλά μπορεί να εμπνεύστηκε τον τίτλο («Το κόστος του Κώστα») από το χτεσινό άρθρο του Γιάννη Σιδέρη για τον Κώστα Καραμανλή.


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε Ελένες και Κωστήδες --ιδιαιτέρως, δε, στον σινολόγο του φόρουμ μας.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2013)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε και τους Ντιντήδες. Μπορεί σήμερα να ακούγεται χιουμοριστικό, αλλά εγώ στα νιάτα μου ήξερα έναν ηλικιωμένο κύριο στην Πάτρα με το όνομα Ντιντής.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Ναι, δεν νομίζω άντρας που σέβεται τον εαυτό του να λέγεται, σήμερα, Ντιντής· ή Λούλης· ή Λάκης.

Όμως, χρόνια πολλά στους Κωστήδες και στις Ελένες.


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα σε εορτάζουσες κι εορτάζοντες (με ειδική μνεία στον αγαπητό Costas)!


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2013)

Καλέ, γιορτάζει το κορίτσι, η συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ! Πού ξεχαστήκατε όλοι σας;

Σου εύχομαι πολλά καλά. Όχι λίγα καλά, πολλά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 26, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά!!! Να 'σαι πάντα υγιής και δημιουργική.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπητή Όλιβερ! Με ευτυχία, ξεκούραση, καλοπληρωμένες δουλειές και ονειρεμένες διακοπές!


----------



## Themis (May 26, 2013)

Γιορτάζει η κοριτσάρα μας; Συγκινήθηκα... Πλιζ, βρείτε μου το λίνκι για εκείνο που είχε γράψει ο Δαεμάνος σχετικά με την πρώτη γνωριμία της με τη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2013)

Όλοι μας, ευχόμαστε χρόνια πολλά στην Όλι μας. (Εγώ εύχομαι τόσα και άλλα τόσα.)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά! Με συγκινείτε! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Όλι! Με έμπνευση και δημιουργικότητα!


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)

Να μας ζήσεις, Όλι μας! Να σε χαιρόμαστ' όλοι μας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ, Ρογήρε και Μπέρνη! Οι ευχές σας μου δίνουν δύναμη, καθώς το γιορτάζω με πυρετό και μετάφραση με πρωινή παράδοση! Γιούπι!! Γι' αυτό και δεν έχω δύναμη να ανταποδώσω τις ευχές (και στους προηγούμενους) με κάτι εμπνευσμένο...Ευτυχώς έχω και τον καλό μου να τον πρήζω να με προσέχει. Όταν οι άντρες μάς κανακεύουν πέφτουμε στα πατώματα! :up: :up: :)


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2013)




----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2013)

Ωωω! Bernie!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2013)

...
Φτου και βγαίνω, κρυμμένος - άκρυφτος!

Πρόπερσι σου δώρισα ένα βιντεοπαραφήγημα σε μιούζικαλ κινουμένων σχεδίων, πέρυσι μια παράφραση στίχων σε ένα αγαπημένο μου τραγούδι, ήταν όλα με υλικά παλιά όμως. Φέτος σκέφτηκα να σου πω τα χρόνια πολλά με κάτι πιο φρέσκο 
(του 2012), πιο ανάλαφρο, καλοκαιρινό. Χρόνια πολλά, Δώρα και για χρόνια πολλά, καλά δώρα! 

Αφρομπίτ + ελεκτρόνικα + νύξεις ραγκαμάφιν από τον Νιγηριανό D'Banj, Oliver Twist:






I have a confession, Don't take it personal
Shakey bum-bum, bum-bum, O di dan-dan, dan-dan, Shakey bum-bum, bum-bum!  :clap::clap: :clap:






Φτου ξελεφτερία! (= Ollie ollie oxen free!) 

Ακούς, Θέμη;


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 27, 2013)

Χαχαχαχα! Τέλειο, Δαεμάνε! Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει. Ξεσηκωτικό! Ευχαριστώ! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2013)

Τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη: χρόνια πολλά και καλά! Και περαστικά :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 27, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Παλαβρίτσα μου!! Τις καλημέρες μου!


----------



## Themis (May 27, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Παλαβρίτσα μου!!


Εντάξει, αφού έβαλες το κόμμα σού επιτρέπουμε να περάσεις στο επόμενο έτος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 27, 2013)

Themis said:


> Εντάξει, αφού έβαλες το κόμμα σού επιτρέπουμε να περάσεις στο επόμενο έτος.



Ακόμα και για το γέρασμα χρειαζόμαστε κομματικά ρουσφέτια;


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 27, 2013)

Χαχαχαχα! Προβιβάστηκα!


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Όλι! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 27, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ζαζ! :) :) :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 8, 2013)

Ξημερώνουν τα γενέθλιά σου, Ντοκ. Κι επειδή εγώ αύριο μάλλον θα κοιμάμαι μέχρι το μεσημέρι, θα σου ευχηθώ από τώρα, και θα είμαι και η πρώτη που σου εύχεται! Χεχεχε! Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Ντοκ! Το δωράκι σου στο στέλνω με λίνκο στο pm για να το κατεβάσεις. Να περάσεις τέλεια σήμερα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2013)

Α, χρόνια πολλά, Ντοκ! Πάντα γερός και δημιουργικός! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα, δημιουργικά και αποδοτικά, αγαπημένε μας Δόκτορα! (Μας πρόλαβε η ξενύχτισσα Όλι!)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2013)

Αγαπημένε, πολύτιμε και αναντικατάστατε Ντοκ μας, χρόνια σου πολλά και καλά!


----------



## crystal (Jun 8, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## panadeli (Jun 8, 2013)

Χιλιόχρονος Δόκτωρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ σας, όλες και όλους!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2013)

*Enjoy!* :up:


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2013)

Χιλιόχρονος και πάντα νέος, βέβαια!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2013)

Να τα εκατοστήσεις (τα διδακτορικά) και να τα χιλιάσεις (τα χρόνια)!


----------



## cougr (Jun 8, 2013)

Χρόνια σου πολλά και από μένα Ντοκ!


----------



## VickyN (Jun 8, 2013)

Λίμπερ Χερ Ντόκτορ, πολύχρονος και χαρούμενος!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 8, 2013)

Πολύχρονος, γερός και ακμαίος! :-*


----------



## Themis (Jun 8, 2013)

sarant said:


> Χιλιόχρονος και πάντα νέος, βέβαια!


Τα χίλιασε κιόλας ο πάντα νέος; Μπράβο, Δόκτορα, να τα μυριοστήσεις!


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, Ντοκ!







Πιο τρυφερά:


Spoiler










Πιο γερά, με τσαμπουκά: What's up, Doc? (Can we Rock?) - Fu-Schnickens featuring Shaquille O'Neal 






That's ok, not being braggadocios
SupercalifragilisticDoc is alidocious
Peace, I gotta go, I ain't no joke
Now slam it, jam it
And make sure it's broke! :up:

And so say all of us! :clap: 






Reprise: We really mean it, What's Up, Doc! 






Ντοκoυμέντο (και Ντοκ-ου-μεμέντο) από τις πρώτες λεξιεμφανίσεις του Ντοκ, μαζί με τον έτερο Καπαντόκ, ένα ελάχιστο, τοσοδούλικο στιγμιότυπο από τη μακρόχρονη, πολύ μακρόχρονη, πάρα πολύ μακρόχρονη προσωπική ιστορία του Ντοκ μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ :)

Και επειδή ξέρω ότι όλοι θέλετε να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, που από ευγένεια δεν, να σας βάλω ένα τραγουδάκι που ήταν μπεστσέλερ της εποχής μου:


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

...
A cute version, Admiral Berle!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2013)

Βέβαια, το κουίζ δεν τελειώνει εδώ. Από ποια ταινία προερχόταν το *νο 7 *εκείνης της χρονιάς; ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

...
When I was just a little boy
I asked my mother what will I be
Will I be pretty, will I be rich?
Here's what she said to me:

«Σαν πολλά ρωτάς
Ό,τι 'ναι να 'ρθεί θα 'ρθεί
Το μέλλον να δει ποιος μπορεί;
Σαν πολλά ρωτάς
Ό,τι 'ρθεί, θα 'ρθεί»

_Ο άνθρωπος που γνώριζε πολλά_

Στο 8 ήταν όμως, σύμφωνα με αυτούς εκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2013)

daeman said:


> Στο 8 ήταν όμως, σύμφωνα με αυτούς εκεί.


7 εδώ. Τρέχα γύρευε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> 7 εδώ. Τρέχα γύρευε.



Ακριβώς, και πού να τρέχεις τώρα να ξεμπερδεύεις όλον αυτό το χαμό;

Τα τσαρτ του _Billboard_ για τα σινγκλάκια όλης της χρονιάς του 1956 ανά εβδομάδα, εκεί.

Άλλοι εβδομαδιαίοι κατάλογοι του _Billboard_ για τα σινγκλ την ίδια χρονιά: 
BILLBOARD MAGAZINE'S (USA) WEEKLY SINGLE (Best Selling Popular Retail Records) CHARTS FOR 1956  
BILLBOARD MAGAZINE'S (USA) WEEKLY SINGLE (JUKE BOX) CHARTS FOR 1956
BILLBOARD MAGAZINE'S (USA) WEEKLY SINGLE CHARTS (DISC JOCKEY PLAYS) FOR 1956
BILLBOARD MAGAZINE'S (USA) WEEKLY SINGLE (HONOR ROLL OF HITS) CHARTS FOR 1956


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2013)

Αυτό σας έπαιζαν στο θάλαμο νεογνών; Για να κλαίτε ή για να μην κλαίτε; Γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι χορεύαμε αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

...
OK, let's flap it, Let's misbehave!






It's raining men pennies from heaven, hallelujah! 

So, granny, what did _you_ do when you were a girl?


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2013)

Δρα, πολύχρονος, ευτυχισμένος και δημιουργικός!


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2013)

Για τις Μαρίες σας (και τους Μάριους;) και τους Παναγιώτες μας/σας και τις Δέσποινες και όλα τα υποκοριστικά σας, να πορεύεστε εν ειρήνη, με υγεία, χαρά και προκοπή!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 15, 2013)

Αδελφή, βαφτιστήρα, θείοι, θείες, ξαδέρφες, ξαδέρφια, φίλες, φίλοι, παιδιά φίλων, αγαπημένοι Λεξιλόγοι... και μια γιαγιά που δεν είναι πια. Οι μισοί αγαπημένοι μου γιορτάζουν σήμερα. Μακάρι να 'ναι όλοι τους καλά. Αγάντα, παιδιά. Έχουμε ο ένας τον άλλο. :wub:


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2013)

Η Crystal όχι μόνο έχει γενέθλια (να τη χαιρόμαστε!), αλλά διαβάζω στο www.eortologio.gr ότι σήμερα γιορτάζουν επίσης οι:
Κρυστάλλω, Κρουστάλλω, Κρουστάλω, Κρυσταλία, Κρυσταλλία, Κρουσταλένια, Κρίστι, Κρύστα
(Ναι, ξέρω ότι είναι χρηστώνυμο και, αν αρχίσουμε να ευχόμαστε και για τα χρηστώνυμα, την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Ναι, ξέρω ότι είναι χρηστώνυμο και, αν αρχίσουμε να ευχόμαστε και για τα χρηστώνυμα, την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα.)



Γιατί; Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει του Αγίου Ζαζουλέοντος, του Αγίου Νικέλιου και της Οσίας Παλάβρας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί; Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει του Αγίου Ζαζουλέοντος, του Αγίου Νικέλιου και της Οσίας Παλάβρας.


Όχι ακόμα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ σας και από εδώ, όλες και όλους, για τις ευχές. :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά Δόκτωρ --και φυσικά, όσοι/ες γιορτάζουν εν αγνοία μου, επίσης :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 15, 2013)

Και από μένα χρόνια πολλά στον καλό μας Δόκτορα και σε όλες και όλους που γιορτάζουν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ σας, επίσης!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 16, 2013)

[τίποτα δεν με σώζει από τη δίκαιη κατακραυγή, αλλά ας επιχειρήσω να εξιλεωθώ με μία ημέρα καθυστέρηση]

Δρα, πολύχρονος, ευτυχισμένος και δημιουργικός! Ό,τι επιθυμείς! Χρόνια πολλά και σε όλες τις φίλες κι όλους τους φίλους που γιόρταζαν χθες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

Χεχε, Ρότζερ, εγώ είδα το προηγούμενο από τα γενέθλια και δεν θα είχα προσέξει την ημερομηνία αν δεν το έλεγες εσύ. (Καλά ενδιαμέσως εορτάζοντες δεν είχαμε; Πέτρους, Ηλίες, Παρασκευούλες, Αποστόληδες, τίποτε; Δεν μπορέι...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2013)

Δεν με γνωρίζει ο χρήστης Geraki της Βικιπαίδειας, αλλά, μια και ανήκει στους ανθρώπους που χτίζουν αυτό το θαυμάσιο εργαλείο του μέλλοντος, νιώθω την επιθυμία να του στείλω διαδικτυακά τις ευχές μου για τα δέκα χρόνια της εθελοντικής προσφοράς του εκεί.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χρήστης:Geraki
http://www.parallaximag.gr/reportage/o-thessalonikios-piso-apo-tin-wikipedia


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στη (δική μας) Αλεξάνδρα και τον (δικό μας) Αλέξανδρο — και σ' όσους ακόμη γιορτάζουν σήμερα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά --υγεία και ευτυχία και επιτυχίες, άαατα και αβάδιστα! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά! :) :) :)


----------



## VickyN (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια καλά και πολλά!


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Αλεξάνδρα και στον Αλέξανδρο!


----------



## psifio (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις ευχές!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! Τα καλύτερα εύχομαι, ευτυχία, υγεία, δημιουργικότητα και χρήμα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, Έλλη! Βάζω τις επιθυμίες στη σωστή σειρά: υγεία, χρήμα και λοιπά και λοιπά και λοιπά.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά Αλεξάνδρα! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά!


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2013)

...
Για την Αλεξάνδρα μας, χρόνια πολλά κι ακόμη πιο καλά!

Ballad of the Sun and the Moon - Alejandro Escovedo







And One More Time:


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2013)

...
Για τον Αλέξανδρο, χρόνια πολλά, πιο δυνατά! 

Sacramento & Polk - Alejandro Escovedo







Κι επειδή είναι ακόμα νέος, ένα αγαπημένο από τα νιάτα μου, να χαίρεται τα νιάτα του, Sex Beat:


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Δαιμόνιε.
Πάντα ψυχωμένος, χαρά των δικών σου, χαρά της Λεξιλογίας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2013)

Εις έτη πολλά, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## VickyN (Sep 15, 2013)

Φτου! Με προλάβανε!
Χρόνια πολλά, Δαεμάνε!!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, πολύχρονος κι ευτυχισμένος! Πάντα ακούραστος και δημιουργικός!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και μουσικά, daeman!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από μένα!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 15, 2013)

Χρόνια σου πολλά και καλά, Δαεμάνε μας!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ καλά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 15, 2013)

Δαεμανε, χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2013)

Μα κανείς δεν προσέχει τις λεπτομέρειες σε αυτό το φόρουμ, πια;


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2013)

Καλωσήρθες Δαεμάνε.

Πάρε ένα δωράκι νοσταλγικό, και ειδικό για κιθάρα:






Σου έφτιαξα καθόλου τη διάθεση;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

Ο Δαεμάνος ζει κάτι άλλο, που ονομάζεται *A hard night's day*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζεφ, με ένα τσιμπουροτραγουδάκι:


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2013)

...
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας για την πρώτη πενηντάδα μου! :)

Αφού τα πρώτα 100 χρόνια είναι τα δύσκολα και καβάτζαρα τα μισά, ποιος με πιάνει τώρα στην κατηφόρα... 

Γιατί, όλως περιέργως (ωχ, να τη η μούχλα), δε μ' έπιασε χτες το μπλουζ του πενηντάρη:

Fifty-Fifty Blues - Louis Armstrong with Jack Teagarden






I woke up this morning, feeling weary and blue
I woke up this afternoon and I felt the same way, too
That makes us partners in sorrow; we've got blues enough for two

I've got blues to spare, blues to share
I've got blues in my heart and blues in my hair
The mood is all too loose 
Why don't we pool these blues
Until we start to feel alright
OK, we're partners in sorrow 
With the fifty-fifty blues tonight

We had blues to spare, blues to share
We had blues in our hearts and blues in our hair
That mood was all too loose 
That's why we pooled our blues
But now we can see the light
We got the blues off our chests
That way is always the best
We lost the fifty-fifty blues tonight


Ίσως επειδή δε μ' άφησε ο παλιάτσος μέσα μου:

Fifty-Fifty Clown - Cocteau Twins







ψιθυρίζοντάς μου όλη μέρα χτες: «Όσα και να 'ν' τα χρόνια σου, πέτρα που κυλάει, μούχλα δεν πιάνει».

Movin' - Fifty Foot Combo






Γι' αυτό κι εγώ :

Ain't gonna sing you no love song
How my heart is all sore
Will not beg your indulgence
'Cause you heard it before

I have taken your time
I have sung you my song
Ain't no great revelation
But it wasn't too long

But that's alright people
I'm just crazy enough to sing to you
Any old way
I figure the odds be fifty-fifty
I just might have some thing to say








nickel said:


> Ο Δαεμάνος ζει κάτι άλλο, που ονομάζεται *A hard night's day*.



Σωστός! Μάλλον A hard week's end, για να μην πω A hard month's weekend.


----------



## crystal (Sep 16, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά κι από μένα. :))


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2013)

Ελλή, χρόνια πολλά και καλά! :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά!

(Με πιάσατε. Δεν κοιτάζω σχεδόν ποτέ εκείνες τις λεπτομέρειες του φόρουμ.)


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Helle, χρόνια πολλά και καλά! :)

Κι επειδή κλείνεις τα 31 και ανήκεις πλέον για τα καλά στους -αντάρηδες, μην ανησυχείς, του χρόνου δεν καίγεσαι, μόνο κολυμπάς πια σε νερά λίγο πιο βαθιά (Schwimmen η τριανταμία στα γερμανικά):

Start Swimming - Golden Birthday






Καλές βουτιές!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Hellegennes! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά!


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, νεότατε! Πάντα με αστείρευτη επιθυμία για μάθηση.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Να τα εκατοστήσεις κι από 'δώ :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 23, 2013)

Καλημέρα κι ευχαριστώ. Νιώθω ήδη έναν χρόνο σοφότερος. Είμαι έτοιμος να αναλάβω υπουργείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2013)

*Χρόνια πολλά στους Δημήτρηδες και τις Δήμητρες του φόρουμ! 

Με υγεία και επαγγελματικές επιτυχίες!*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, υγεία και ευημερία!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 26, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά  :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2013)

Άστε τα χρόνια τα πολλά και απολαύστε το τριήμερο για αρχή! Seize the day.
(Πρακτική ευχή της ημέρας)

Να σας χαιρόμαστε!
(Εγωιστική ευχή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ποιος Νίκος Σαραντάκος κάνει πλάκες πρωινιάτικα;


Όχι πάντως ο σήμερα εορταζόμενος δικός μας. :) Χιλιόχρονος!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2013)

Σκέφτομαι πώς θα ήθελε να είναι διατυπωμένη μια ευχή για τα «χρόνια πολλά» του, που να περιείχε και το «ευάριθμος» μέσα... :inno:
Χιλιόχρονος, Νίκο!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, και κυρίως καλά!


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 2, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από μένα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2013)

Πάντα γόνιμος, καρπερός και παραγωγικός!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, γεμάτα λέξεις οπωροφόρες, ανθοφόρες, καρποφόρες, γραμματοφόρες, βροντοφόρες, μυροφόρες, νεροφόρες, διοπτροφόρες, κρυσταλλοφόρες, λαμπροφόρες, κεραυνοφόρες, ψαροφόρες, μαντατοφόρες, λογοφόρες, κυοφόρες, ζωηφόρες, μοσχοφόρες, πρόσφορες, εύφορες, δίφορες και νικηφόρες! :)

Και μακριά από σένα οι αχθηφόρες, ξυλοφόρες, ροπαλοφόρες, κοκκινοφόρες (γαβροφόρες, *χε χε *), βρωμοφόρες, μισθοφόρες, οπλοφόρες, μελαμφόρες, ρασοφόρες, οι φόροι και οι κατηφόρες. Καλοστρατιά στις ανηφόρες!

Κι επειδή:


Themis said:


> *Η ενδεκάδα του Λεξιλογιακού*
> 
> *Σαράντ.* Καταιγιστικός, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει τη φάση και να την ολοκληρώσει μόνος του παίρνοντας αμπάριζα όλη την αντίπαλη άμυνα. Η συμμετοχή του είναι κάπως περιορισμένη λόγω των συνεχών κλήσεών του στις εθνικές ομάδες.
> 
> ...



and the answer to who's got the answer to most important questions is very often 42 —give or take a _dos— _feliz cumpleaños, señor Cuarenta-y-kos! 

42 (El Cuarenta y Dos) - Spanglish Fly






He strolls up to the mound
He doesn't mess around
He's smooth like butter; 
all he needs is his cutter...

Καλές οι *έκαστες επέτειες!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2013)

Λίγο πριν τη λήξη, χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από μένα :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Λίγο πριν τη λήξη, χρόνια πολλά και καλά και από μένα :)



Σαν το γκολ του Ολυμπιακού μπήκες κι εσύ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στο psifio! :)

Ήρθα να παραδώσω την τούρτα σου, τραγουδιστά. Voca People:






Άντε, δαιμόνιο, σειρά σου τώρα, πες «Χρόνια πολλά» στην κοπέλα.

Καλά τα δυτικά (από το Ισραήλ μεν, δυτικότροπα δε), δε λέω, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε, το ανατολίτικο έχει άλλη χάρη :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και τα καλύτερα στη συμμοδερατόρισσα, τη μία και μοναδική Παλ Αύρα! :clap:





Σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια: στο πρώτο συννεφάκι. Είμαστε ολιγαρκείς όμως, δε θέλουμε και πολλά, μόνο κάτι να τσιμπήσουμε για το καλό, σαν τα πουλάκια. 

Δαιμόνιο, μην τολμήσεις! Δε σ' αφήνω να με ξεγιβεντίσεις πάλι!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2013)

Στο καλό, και ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα με ξεχάσετε και θα είχα λόγο να γκρινιάζω αύριο :angry: :twit: Ευχαριστώ, Δαιμάνε! Χρόνια πολλά και στο Πσηφίο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά! Σε όλες και όλους!


----------



## psifio (Nov 9, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ (με μία ημέρα καθυστέρηση) και ανταποδίδω με τη σειρά μου στην Παλάβρα και σε όσους γιόρταζαν!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 9, 2013)

Με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση, τις καλύτερες ευχές στη μοδερατόρισσα Παλάβρα και στο ψηφίο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2013)

Με καθυστέρηση κι εγώ, χρόνια πολλά. Να δημιουργείτε.:)


----------



## psifio (Nov 9, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε! :)


----------



## VickyN (Nov 16, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στην Άλεξ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2013)

Χιλιόχρονη! :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2013)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές μας, Άλεξ! :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 16, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Άλεξ!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές!


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά πολλά και όλα καλά! :up: :clap: :upz:


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 16, 2013)

Αλεξάνδρα, να τα εκατοστήσεις και ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και όμορφα. :)


----------



## crystal (Nov 16, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Αλεξούλι, χαρούμενα, γερά και δημιουργικά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά, χρόνια τραγουδισμένα! Andale, Alejandra!

Andale (samba) - Alexandra & Cuba Ritmo 






Arriba, arriba! Andale, andale!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους τους συλλεξιλόγους για τις ευχές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Κατερίνες του φόρουμ!


----------



## VickyN (Nov 25, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα στις Κατερίνες -έβαλα και κάτι στο ιστολόιμ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Κατερίνες κι από μένα! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2013)

Κατερίνα, Αικατερίνη, Καίτη, Κατίνα, Κάτια, χρόνια πολλά.

Συνονόματε: *365+1 ονόματα*. Βιβλίο με την ιστορία των ονομάτων που έχουν την πιο ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία (όχι κατ' ανάγκην ένα από κάθε μέρα — ο τίτλος θα είναι μούφα). Οι ιστότοποι με πληροφορίες για τα ονόματα (κυρίως για γονιούς που ψάχνουν να βρουν ονοματάκι για το νεογέννητό τους) έχουν πιένες. Και θα είναι το βιβλίο όπου όλοι θα βρουν και κάτι που να τους ενδιαφέρει. Εκτός αν ήδη υπάρχει τέτοιο βιβλίο στα ελληνικά — αλλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς, εσύ θα το γράψεις καλύτερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις Κατερίνες και ιδιαιτέρως στην αγαπημένη Κάπα18.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2013)

Γιες, ιτ ιζ!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά, χρόνια ονειρεμένα στις Κατερίνες!

Μ' ένα όνειρο, το Όνειρο της Κατερίνας από τους Χαΐνηδες, με σκηνές από το ονειρεμένο γεραπετρίτικο Νησί, τη Χρυσή:






...
είμαι ό,τι είμαι κι ό,τι φαίνομαι

Στ' όνειρό μου βλέπω και δεν ηρεμώ
κόκκινο λουλούδι σε βαθύ γκρεμό
Η αγάπη είναι σαν τη γύρη του
...


Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: Κατερίνα - ετυμολογία ονόματος.


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2013)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στις Χριστίνες και στους Χρήστους, με μια Christine, της Σούζι:







Και στους Μανώληδες και τις Μανουέλες, με έναν Μανολίτο, της Μαφάλντας:




...



...


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Και στους Μανώληδες



Ή μήπως στους Μανόληδες; :)

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/09/08/manolios/

Το 'χει η μέρα!
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αφικές-απορίες&p=207802&viewfull=1#post207802
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...μέχρι-νεοτέρας&p=207801&viewfull=1#post207801


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους! 

Και ιδιαίτερα στους Βασίληδες και στις Βασιλικές!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 2, 2014)

Κι από μένα πολλές ευχές για μια ευτυχισμένη χρονιά! Χρόνια πολλά σε Βασιλικές και Βασίληδες!


----------



## LostVerse (Jan 7, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2014)

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά σε Βασιλικές-Βασίληδες, Φανές και Φώτηδες, και σε Ιωάννες-Γιάννηδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2014)

Πλούσιο αφιέρωμα στους Γιάννηδες θα βρείτε σήμερα στου Σαραντάκου:

*Σαρανταπέντε Γιάννηδες που γίναν παροιμίες*

*Ιωάννης*, λέει το ΛΝΕΓ, σημαίνει «ο Θεός έχει δείξει εύνοια».

Και η Wikipedia

*John* is a masculine given name in the English language. The name is derived from the Latin _Ioannes_, _Iohannes_, which seems to be in turn a form of the Greek _Ἰωάννης_, while it should be strongly noticed that Latin _Iohannes_ directly comes from Hebrew יוחנן, not from Ancient Greek _Ἰωάννης_, which reason is that Hebrew יוחנן has a h sound (ח) and also in Latin _Iohannes_, while in Ancient Greek _Ἰωάννης_ not (Later in Latin, the h sound lost). _Iōánnēs_. This Greek name _Ἰωάννης_ is a form of the Hebrew name יוֹחָנָן, _Yôḥanan_, which means "Graced by Yahweh". There are numerous forms of the name in different languages.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_(given_name)

Να μας ζήσουν να τους χαιρόμαστε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 17, 2014)

Κανέναν Αντωνάκη έχουμε; Χρόνια πολλά σε Αντώνηδες και Αντωνίες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

Την Τόνια, φυσικά! :)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Την Τόνια, φυσικά! :)


Χρόνια της πολλά!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 25, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Βαγγελίες και τους Βαγγέληδες μας (και σας :))!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 25, 2014)

Ζήτωσαν!


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2014)

Σπολάτι!


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!

Evangeline - Cocteau Twins







*Page of Life* - Jon & Vangelis


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στη συμμοδερατόρισσα! Όλα καλά και άφθονα!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Παλ!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 4, 2014)

Να τα εκατοστήσεις και ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 4, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, μοδερατόρισσα! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ τόσο πολύ! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και διαλεγμένα, Παλ Αύρα! :clap:












Everybody dance now!






Front & back vocals: Palabras de Palavra


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2014)

Αφαιρέθηκε εικόνα του cdn.memegenerator.net. Το chrome λέει:
Danger: Malware Ahead!
Google Chrome has blocked access to this page on lexilogia.gr.
Content from cdn.memegenerator.net, a known malware distributor, has been inserted into this web page. Visiting this page now is very likely to infect your computer with malware.




Χρόνια πολλά, ως ο νόμος ορίζει, Palavra!


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και χαρούμενα, Παλ! Όλα καλά κι όπως τα ποθείς!


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Χρόνια πολλά στους Γιώργους και τις Γεωργίες μας. 

Ο Σαραντάκος τούς έχει αφιέρωμα:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/04/23/george/

Γράφει εκεί:



> δεν είχαμε Γιώργηδες αυτοκράτορες στο Βυζάντιο, ενώ οι Γεώργιοι που βασίλεψαν στο νεοελληνικό κράτος ήρθαν βέβαια εισαγόμενοι από τη Δανία. Ίσως αυτό να εξηγεί ότι τα σημερινά πιτσιρίκια που έχουν το συχνότατο αυτό όνομα εξακολουθούν να τα φωνάζουν “Γιώργο” και “Γιωργάκη” οι μανάδες τους, δεν τις έχει δηλαδή πιάσει η αυτοκρατορική παράνοια που έχει προκαλέσει τα ρεζιλίκια με τους τρίχρονους Κωνσταντίνους και τους πεντάχρονους Αλέξανδρους.



Τι να πούμε κι εμείς που έχουμε το όνομα των τσάρων...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, σε όλες και σε όλους.


----------



## sarant (Apr 23, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα στους Γιώργηδες και τις Γεωργίες!

ΥΓ Συνονόματε, εμάς δεν μας φωνάζουν "Νικόλαους" :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2014)

sarant said:


> ΥΓ Συνονόματε, εμάς δεν μας φωνάζουν "Νικόλαους" :)



Μα, για το λόγο που ανέφερα / ανέφερες.

Θα με φώναζε ο ένας «Νικόλαε!», θα του έλεγα «Μη με λες έτσι. Έτσι λένε τους τσάρους!», θα απαντούσε «Μα τώρα πού τσάροι!», θα γινόμασταν μια σκέτη βωμολοχία. Άσε καλύτερα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες! :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2014)

Να ζήσουν οι Γιώργηδες και οι Γιωργίες απ' όπου κι αν προέρχονται. 

Κι αφού γιορτάζει κι ο δήμαρχος της Αθήνας, μαζί με τις ευχές μας κι ένα μπράβο. Επειδή

Η Αθήνα είναι μία από τις 21 ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις που προκρίθηκαν ως τελικές υποψηφιότητες του πανευρωπαϊκού διαγωνισμού «Πρόκληση για Δημάρχους» (Mayors Challenge) για την περίοδο 2013-2014, όπως ανακοίνωσε σήμερα το ίδρυμα Bloomberg Philanthropies. Ο μεγάλος νικητής θα κερδίσει 5.000.000 €, ενώ τέσσερις επιπλέον πόλεις θα κερδίσουν από 1.000.000 €. Οι πέντε τελικοί νικητές του διαγωνισμού θα ανακοινωθούν το φθινόπωρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ν!

Με κέφι και δύναμη και την παντοτινή δροσιά του καθαρού μυαλού!

Ένα μικρό κερασματάκι από ακούσματα που δεν έχεις:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Nickel! Να έχεις πάντα υγεία και διάθεση να ασχολείσαι με πολλά και κυρίως με τη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2014)

Νίκελ μας, χρόνια πολλά και πολύ πολύ καλά!!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Νίκελ — και προτείνω μια παραμυθένια βόλτα:


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πάρα πολλά και πάντα το ίδιο δημιουργικά, αρχηγέ! :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά, Νϊκελ.

Πάρε κι ένα δωράκι για να έχεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον να διαβάζεις στο μακρύ πρωτομαγιοσαββατοκύριακο! 

(Νομίζω και αρκετοί από τους υπόλοιπους θαμώνες θα το βρείτε ενδιαφέρον).


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

...
Χρόνους πολλούς, χρόνους καλούς, χρόνους τραγουδισμένους
πάντα με φίλους κι εδικούς να τς έχεις γλεντισμένους!

The Fairest of the Seasons - Nico


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

Η Ούμα κι εγώ σας ευχαριστούμε ολόψυχα. Καταθέτω κι ένα ωραίο στραβοπάτημα:

*Σαν σήμερα (29 Απριλίου 1970) γεννήθηκε στη Βοστόνη η αμερικανίδα ηθοποιός Ούμα Θέρμαν (Uma Karuna Thurman).*

Η μητέρα της (Nena von Schlebrügge) είναι Σουηδέζα και εργάστηκε ως μοντέλο στην Αμερική, όπου γνωρίστηκε και παντρεύτηκε τον Ρόμπερτ Ούμα (Robert Thurman), που ήταν καθηγητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Κολούμπια με ειδίκευση στον Βουδισμό. 
http://entertainment.in.gr/html/ent/608/ent.147608.asp


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

...
Ούμα Καρούνα! :woot:

Ου μακαρούνα, μακαρούνα, μακαρούνα
Ε μακαρένα! Ου μακαρούνα!
That's right left...


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2014)

Εἰρήνη ὑμῖν... και χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ειρήνη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Ειρήνες μας, φανερές και κρυφές! :)


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπημένα, δημιουργικά, ορθολογικά στις Ειρήνες (ακόμα κι αυτές που το 'χουν δεύτερο όνομα). Και ειρήνη στην Ουκρανία.


----------



## crystal (May 5, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ κι εύχομαι κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου στις υπόλοιπες Ειρήνες. :)


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, ειρηνικά και αναμάρτητα* στις Ειρήνες μας! :)

Irene - Caetano Veloso & Gilberto Gil






* Ε, καλά, μην το πάρετε κι εντελώς τοις μετρητοίς. Με δόσεις, και σε καλή μεριά!


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στην Μπέρνη! :up:

Tiny Desk Concert: 1. N'Teri (Habib Koité) 2. Kanou (Boubacar Traoré) - Regina Carter






Regina Carter: violin, Yacouba Sissoko: kora, Will Holshouser: accordion

Έμαθα και μια χρήσιμη καινούργια λέξη: N'Teri = my friend (in Bambara).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2014)

Υγεία και να μπερνάς καλά! :)


----------



## crystal (May 19, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Μπέρνη!!


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2014)

Και μόνο για τα γιουτιουμπάκια του daeman αξίζει το Γαϊτάνι. Και του χρόνου, λοιπόν, με το καλό!


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ, αγαπημένοι μου! :wub:


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 20, 2014)

Μπέρνη μου, τώρα μπήκα και το είδα, χρόνια πολλά, κοριτσάρα μου! Ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όσες Ελένες και Κωνσταντίνες γιορτάζουν σήμερα, χρόνια πολλά στους Κώστηδες (και τους Κωνσταντίνους) του φόρουμ -κανέναν Έλενο δεν νομίζω να έχουμε!


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όσους κι όσες γιορτάζουνν! :)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. :)


Α, ναι, εκεί υπάρχει και αφιέρωμα στις Ελένες.
Ιλέν μι λεν σι λεν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2014)

Χρόνια σας πολλά, σε όλες και όλους!


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2014)

Να ενώσω κι εγώ τις ευχές μου με των υπολοίπων! Να μας ζήσετε και να 'σαστε γεροί κι ευτυχισμένοι!


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά σε όσες και όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα! :)

Στις Ελένες με το Ελενάκι, τον γνωστό σμυρνέικο καρσιλαμά, σε μια διασκευή και μίξη του με το ρυθμικά περίπλοκο «Schism» των Tool από τους Δάρνακες:







Στις Κωνσταντίνες με την «Καλόκαρδή μου Ντίνα» από τον Στράτο Παγιουμτζή (μια που επιμένω ελληνικά σήμερα):







Στους Κωσταντήδες με έναν εξαιρετικό Κωσταντή (που νομίζω πως θ' αρέσει και στον Κώστα):

Εγώ κρασί δεν έπινα - Κωσταντής Πιστιόλης


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Όλι μας! Να χαίρεται το γαζελάκι της.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 26, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Όλιβερ!


----------



## Rogerios (May 26, 2014)

Όλι, πολύχρονη! Να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου κι ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 26, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! :)


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, oliver_twisted! :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Όλι! Πολλές χαρές με το γαζελάκι σου!


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2014)

...
Χαρές πάντα σου εύχομαι
καλά του κόσμου ούλα
Να χαίρονται που σ' αγαπούν
παντού να 'σαι μανούλα! 

Gartan Mother's Lullaby - The Screaming Orphans


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 27, 2014)

Χεχε, ευχαριστώ και πάλι! :) :) :) Με συγκινείτε!


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ουφ, τι μέρα κι η χτεσινή. Δεν πρόλαβα ούτε να συγκινήσω την Όλι. Πολύχρονες, βρε!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 27, 2014)

Νίκελ μου!! <3


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2014)

Καλέ, Χρόνια πολλά στον Κόμη μας! Να ζήσεις, να τα χιλιάσεις, να είσαι ευτυχισμένος! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2014)

Ναι, εις έτη πολλά (και χιλιόμετρα μυριαπλάσια)!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, κύριε Κόμη μας ακριβοθώρητε!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 5, 2014)

Τις ειλικρινείς ευχαριστίες μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2014)

Στον αγαπημένο μας Δόκτορα που έχει σήμερα γενέθλια:


*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!*​



,


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2014)

Επτάκις χιλιόχρονος, Δόκτωρ! :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2014)

Πολύχρονος, καλόχρονος, αγαπημένε μας δόκτορα!


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εδώ, Δόχτορα!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2014)

Καλημέρα δόκτορα - να τα εκατοστίσεις και ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2014)

What's up, doc?






Σου εύχομαι ανεβασμένη διάθεση, ανεβασμένες καταθέσεις, ανεβασμένες προοπτικές, κατεβασμένη χοληστερίνη. Ξέχασα τίποτα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους. Τι γίνεται με εκείνους τους 3διάστατους εκτυπωτές γλυκών, να μπουν σε κάθε σπίτι, να κερνάμε και ιντερνετικά; ;)



nickel said:


> Ξέχασα τίποτα;


Κατεβασμένους φόρους, αλλά κατανοώ απόλυτα ότι οι ευχές πρέπει να έχουν και κάποια αληθοφάνεια...


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2014)

Δρα, πολύχρονος και πάντα ευτυχισμένος! Ό,τι επιθυμείς! [ακόμα και να δεις την ομάδα σου να πουλάει για 10 μύρια στη Μπενφίκα τον ανεψιό του Στέλιου :) ]


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 8, 2014)

Ντοκ μας, χρόνια πολλά! Πολλές πολλές ευχές για ό,τι καλύτερο!


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2014)

...
Όσα τα δοχτοράτα σου, χιλιάδες να 'χεις χάρες
Ό,τι αγαπάς να χαίρεσαι, να φέρνεις πάντα εξάρες

Για τις ευχές και τις χαρές, το νήμα έγνεσά σου
εγκώμια να πλέξομε στα κατορθώματά σου

Πέρα από τα δοχτορικά που εκεί θα σου χαρίσω
δωράκι για γενέθλια κι εδώ να σου δωρίσω

Από το δόχτορα το Νο, να τηνε, ξεπροβάλλει
απ' τον αφρό της θάλασσας, χαρώ τα γω τα κάλλη






—What are you doing here, looking for shells?
—No, I'm just looking.
—Stay where you are!
—I can assure you my intentions are strictly honourable...


Underneath the mango tree - Diana Coupland featuring Ernest Ranglin on guitar and Honey Ryder on visual effects






Underneath the mango tree
me Honey and me can watch for the moon
Underneath the mango tree
me Honey and me make boolooloop soon
:laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ σας όλες και όλους και επιφυλάσσομαι· ο έτερος Καππαδόκης χτύπησε φλέβα που θέλει άξιο αντίδωρο. 
(Ρότζερ, 15 θα τον πουλήσουμε...)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Ρογήρο! Να τα εκατοστήσεις, και ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ρογήρε μας. Με προκοπή κι υγεία.
Όλοι να σε χαιρόμαστε μέσ' στη Λεξιλογία.
Να έχεις ό,τι αγαπάς, χρήματα, φίλους, γνώση,
και στο Μουντιάλ η ομάδα σου κύπελλο να σηκώσει. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

Στο Μουντιάλ, ΟΚ, με αυτό το μπασκετάκι μας έχεις τσακίσει...
Πολύχρονος Ρογήρε!


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Πολλές ευχές στον Ρογήρο!

(Μα τι είναι αυτό; Φατσομπουκική γνώση;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Μα τι είναι αυτό; Φατσομπουκική γνώση; )


Εννοείται.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ρογήρε!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2014)

Πολύχρονος και ευτυχισμένος!


----------



## Themis (Jun 12, 2014)

Τι έγινε; Τριαντάρισε κι ο Ρογήρος; Δεν πάμε καλά...


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2014)

...
Αθοί του δίκιου εσάλευγαν, καρποί δικαίου εβγήκα'
Τσι κόβγει, τσι μυρίζεται και γεύεται τη γλύκα

Του Μίνωα την κρίση του, του Αιακού τη χάρη
και του Ραδάμανθυ το νου, Ρογήρε, αεί, μακάρι

:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2014)

...
Εεε... τώρα μόλις έφεραν το δωράκι σου, στο τσακ, η Μπιορκ:

Birthday _(Life's Too Good)_ - Sugarcubes


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στις κρυφές Παυλίνες και Πετρούλες και στους γνωστούς και άγνωστους Παύλους και *Πέτρους* ;) του φόρουμ δεν είπαμε, είπαμε; Όλα τα καλά!


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2014)

...
Lion (_Lion_, 2014) - Peter Murphy






I am my own name - Peter Murphy

Για τον Πέτρο, το εξτρέμ το καλό του Λεξιλογιακού. :up:


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, με μεγάλα και καλά. 
Μόλις το γιόρτασα. Πήρα το... μερτικό μου από τη χαρά.
http://rogerioscoupedumonde.wordpress.com/2014/06/28/το-μερτικό-μου-απ-τη-χαρά/


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ρογήρε! Πάντα ευτυχισμένος και δημιουργικός! :) :) :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 29, 2014)

Πολλές ευχές κι από εμένα, Ρογέριε!


----------



## crystal (Jun 29, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 30, 2014)

Αγαπητές φίλες κι αγαπητοί φίλοι, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)

Κρίμα που δεν ήρθε κι η πρόκριση της εθνικής, αλλά τι να γίνει; Η ζωή συνεχίζεται!


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2014)

Σήμερα γιορτάζουν οι Μαρίνες και οι Μαρίνοι. Καλές καταδύσεις σε όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2014)

Έτη πολλά!


----------



## Marinos (Jul 17, 2014)

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ (οι _καταδύσεις_ σε ποιον άλλο να απευθύνονται; ) --αλλά ο δικός μου άγιος όσιος γιορτάζει τον χειμώνα. Μου θυμίσατε όμως να ευχηθώ σε μια Μαρίνα


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2014)

Οι καταδύσεις τέτοια εποχή μπορεί και να απευθύνονται προς όλους


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2014)

Σήμερα, λέει, γιορτάζουν: _Ερση, Παρασκευή, Εύη, Εβίτα, Βίβιαν, Βιβή, Βέτη, Βέττη, Παρασκευούλα, Βούλα, Παρασκευάς, Πάρης, Πάρις, Ωραιοζήλη, Ωραιοζηλία, Ζήλια, Ζήλη, Ζέλια, Ερμόλαος, Ερμολία, Λία_ (source ©: www.eortologio.gr)

Ζήλειες δεν έχουμε στο φόρουμ· ούτε Ζήλιες, άσχημες ή όμορφες. Δεν ξέρω, επίσης, αν έχουμε Ερμόλαους ή Πάρηδες· νομίζω πως όχι. Για τις Παρασκευούλες, λοιπόν, τις Εύες, τις Βούλες κλπ που κρύβονται πίσω από διάφορα ψευδώνυμα, χρόνια πολλά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2014)

Κυριακή 3 Αυγούστου. Μια από τις 5 του μήνα — που δεν είναι καθόλου ξεχωριστός, όπως ισχυρίζονται κάποιοι, ως προς το ότι μήνας που έχει πέντε παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακα εμφανίζεται μόνο ένας κάθε 823 χρόνια (εμφανίζεται κάθε 6-5-6-11 χρόνια και μετά πάλι κάθε 6-5-6-11 χρόνια κ.ο.κ. μέχρι να αλλάξουμε τρόπο που μετράμε τις μέρες — το είδα εδώ). Αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος μήνας είναι μοναδικός στο ότι σήμερα ο Zazula γιορτάζει τα 46α γενέθλιά του. Και αυτό δεν πρόκειται να ξανασυμβεί στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Οπότε, θέλουμε να του ευχηθούμε να τα γιορτάσει όμορφα και να χαίρεται τα νιάτα του και την ομορφιά του και να το κάνει για πολλά πολλά χρόνια ακόμα. 

:) :clap:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 3, 2014)

Και να μη νομίζει πως ξεχνάμε τις υποσχέσεις μας. 

Τώρα όλες οι ευχές και η φάτε-μάτια-τούρτα, και στην πρώτη ευκαιρία the real mccoy ;)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Ζαζ! :wub:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2014)

Ο ένας είπε τα στατιστικά, η άλλη έφερε τα γλυκά, από μουσικά και κινηματογραφικά δεν κατέχω... τι άλλω να προσθέσω πέρα από όλα τα καλά για χρόνια πολλά πολλά;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Ζαζ! Εγώ θα σε βοηθήσω να καταναλώσεις την τούρτα, εντάξει;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και όλες για τις ευχές σας — να 'στε καλά και να 'χετε ό,τι επιθυμείτε! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2014)

Ζάζουλα, να τα χιλιάσεις και ό,τι επιθυμείς! Α, και επειδή το σκέφτομαι από τότε που την είδα, μούρλια η νέα αβατάρα


----------



## VickyN (Aug 3, 2014)

Χρόνια σου πολλά, Ζάζουλα, κι όλα τα καλά που σου αξίζουν!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 3, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα κι εξαιρετικά δημιουργικά, Ζαζ!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας! Γλυκάκια κλπ στην πρώτη επόμενη σύναξη, ξέρετε. :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 12, 2014)

Ένα πουλάκι μού σφύριξε πως ένα καλό παιδάκι σήμερα χτυπάει ωραίο νούμερο! Χρόνια πολλά, Panadeli μας καλέ, να περνάς υπέροχα όπου κι αν είσαι και να μασάς τις δεκαετίες σαν τραγανή αθερίνα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, panadeli! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2014)

Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Panadeli!


----------



## VickyN (Aug 12, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στον μικρό μας δόκτορα! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και υπέροχα και χωρίς κρίσεις αλλαγής δεκαετίας. :)

Πάντα γερός και δημιουργικός!


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2014)

VickyN said:


> Χρόνια πολλά στον μικρό μας δόκτορα! :)



Αυτή είναι σωστή ευχή! Διότι αποκτήσαμε και φρέσκο Dreinmal. Ο Δράπαξ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2014)

Αφού οι άλλοι κοιμούνται, ας προλάβω να ανοίξω εγώ το γαϊτάνι των ευχών για τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο του 2014:

Στον Παναγιώτη, τον Τάκη, την Παναγιώτα, την Πέγκυ (έχουμε καμία; ), τον Μάριο και τη Μαρία, και στην Crystal που έχει γενέθλια:

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΕΤΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!*​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2014)

Ναι, ναι, χρόνια πολλά σ' όλους τους εορτάζοντες! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους (και ευχαριστώ! :)).


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2014)

Να χαίρεστε οι εορτάζοντες και οι εορτάζουσες τη γιορτή σας, να χαιρόμαστε αυτούς που αγαπάμε, η Παναγιά να μας έχει όλους καλά, να βρούμε ξεκούραση και χαρά στις διακοπές μας, δουλειά ευχάριστη και καλοπληρωμένη τις άλλες μέρες, μακριά όσο γίνεται από ΕΝΦΙΑ και άλλα μισητά ακρώνυμα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και ευτυχισμένα στους εορτάζοντες και στην Κρουστάλλω να τα εκατοστήσει!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα στον Δρα, στους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες! Πολύχρονη κι η crystal!


----------



## VickyN (Aug 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, σ' όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα και σ' όσους δεν γιορτάζουν! :)


----------



## crystal (Aug 18, 2014)

Μόλις γύρισα, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2014)

Ολόθερμες ευχές σε Αλέξανδρους και Αλεξάνδρες, ιδίως αυτούς και αυτές που στήνουν φόρουμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2014)

Και από εδώ!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 30, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα στη μοδερατόρισσα και σε όσους σήμερα γιορτάζουν!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις ευχές!


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στις Αλεξάνδρες μας και τους Αλέξανδρούς μας! 

Μόλις άνοιξα σήμερα το σεντούκι με τα μπλουζ, ξαφνικά πετάχτηκε από μέσα ο πνευματικός πατέρας του βρετανικού μπλουζ, ο Αλέξις Κόρνερ —γεννημένος στο Παρίσι από Αυστροεβραίο πατέρα και τουρκοελληνίδα μάνα, μεγαλωμένος στη Γαλλία, την Ελβετία και τη Βόρεια Αφρική, ώσπου εγκαταστάθηκε στο Λονδίνο στα 12 του και γαλουχήθηκε με τα αμερικάνικα μπλουζ κι από τότε έγινε πραγματικά πολίτης του κόσμου, αφού τα μπλουζ -όπως και γενικά η μουσική- όρια δε γνωρίζουν και σύνορα δεν αναγνωρίζουν. 

Πρώτα ένα για πρωινούς τύπους, για την Αλεξάνδρα δηλαδή , ο Αλέξις Κόρνερ με φίλους (και τι φίλους! Κιθ Ρίτσαρντς, Πίτερ Φράμπτον, Στιβ Μάριοτ και Νίκι Χόπκινς, μεταξύ άλλων): 

You are my sunshine







Στη συνέχεια ένα για βραδινούς τύπους (όπως κι εγώ), για τον Αλέξανδρο , με άλλους φίλους, τους Blues Incorporated (Τζακ Μπρους, Τζίντζερ Μπέικερ, Γκράχαμ Μποντ και Ρόνι Τζόουνς σ' αυτό το κομμάτι): 

Night time is the right time







Κι ένα δροσερό κι ανέμελο για όλους, επειδή το καλοκαίρι δεν τελείωσε ακόμα : 

Watermelon Man


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

Δαεμάνε μου, καλέ, πώς σου φάνηκε η πρώτη χρονιά στη δική μου πενηντάδα; 
Ευχές για καλή και καλύτερη συνέχεια. Έχει κάτι αναπάντεχες ομορφιές αυτή η εμπειρία.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Δαεμάνε! Να τα εκατοστήσεις και να έχεις ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2014)

Δαεμάνε, χρόνια πολλά για την ολοστρόγγυλη επέτειο!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και στον ΔαεμάΝ, και στη ΒίκυΝ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2014)

sarant said:


> Δαεμάνε, χρόνια πολλά για την ολοστρόγγυλη επέτειο!



Ολοστρόγγυλη ήταν πέρυσι, και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν παρέσυρε κόσμο η διατύπωσή μου.

ΒίκηΝ, χρόνια σου πολλά, και ό,τι επιθυμείς! Με ρέγουλα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 15, 2014)

Σα σήμερα γεννήθηκαν λες κι ήταν μιλημένοι
και έχουνε γενέθλια κι ολημερίς κερνάνε!
Να ζήσετε, να 'στε γεροί, Vicky και Δαεμάνε,
πολύχρονοι και δυνατοί και πάντα ευτυχισμένοι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Δαιμάνε και ΒίκυΝ! Υγεία και ευτυχία!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2014)

Δαεμάνε και Βίκυ, χρόνια πολλά και καλά, με υγεία και ηρεμία και καλοπληρωμένες δουλειές!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά Βίκυ και Δαεμάνε! Όμορφα και δημιουργικά, με υγεία, καλή παρέα και ό,τι επιθυμείτε!


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Σα σήμερα γεννήθηκαν λες κι ήταν μιλημένοι
> και έχουνε γενέθλια *κι ολημερίς κερνάνε!*
> Να ζήσετε, να 'στε γεροί, Vicky και Δαεμάνε,
> πολύχρονοι και δυνατοί και πάντα ευτυχισμένοι.



Θενκ γιου, θενκ γιου, θενκ γι'όλ!

Let's kick off the day and start the treat with a traditional, hearty English breakfast from the _51st State_:







Not to your taste, eh? Well, how about some classic fish and chips, a double take, on the double?







What do you mean "Doesn't seem so appetising?" Wtf do you fancy, then? 
(This is gettin' on me bloody tits! )






Oh well, I'll be philosophical about it. Suit yourselves; I'll never walk alone. 
Although, being Daeman's daemon, sometimes I do, in the wild blue yonder .

When you walk through a storm 
hold your head up high...


Don't even like the footies either? OK then, wait till Daeman gets here. Then we'll cut to the chase with a treat sweet as a feast, Formula 51:







You're gonna kiss the sun and taste the mudaeffin' rainbow!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, με μπέικον γεμάτα και γλυκά! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα και στη Βίκυ!


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δαεμάνε μου, καλέ, πώς σου φάνηκε η πρώτη χρονιά στη δική μου πενηντάδα;



I'm proud to say I'm 50 51 years old. I'm not one of those guys who's afraid to tell his real age, and I like to kick... stretch... and kick! I'm 50 51. Fifty one years old! :up:








nickel said:


> ... Ευχές για καλή και καλύτερη συνέχεια. Έχει κάτι αναπάντεχες ομορφιές αυτή η εμπειρία.



They do say 90 is the new 50, don't they? 

SNL Weekend Update: Sally O'Malley and Dotty O'Donaghan 






—Fifty schmifty... Ladies and gentlemen, I'm Dotty O'Donaghan and I'm proud to say I'm ninety years old. 
I like to stand, I like to bend, and I like to sit, ugh... I'm 90. Ninety years old! I went through menopause when we were still in Vietnam. Not only did my boyfriend wear Trojans, he was one. Ninety years old!
—Well, that is quite an accomplishment. 
—You know what's an accomplishment? Staying awake on the toilet...


----------



## crystal (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Δαεμάνε μας, γεμάτα χαρές και μουσική!


----------



## pidyo (Sep 15, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά κι αγαπησιάρικα, με αδιάκοπα νέες μουσικές Δαεμάνε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 16, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στη Βίκυ και στον Δαεμάνο κι από εδώ, με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση και φτωχά φτωχά, χωρίς τραγουδάκια, γιατί το γαζελάκι βγάζει δοντάκια και διαμαρτύρεται, μόνο με πολλές πολλές θερμές ευχές! Υγεία κι ευτυχία! :)


----------



## VickyN (Sep 17, 2014)

Να 'μαι κι εγώ, εμφανίζομαι με δύο μέρες καθυστέρηση. 
Τελευταία με φάγανε οι δρόμοι και οι θάλασσες.

Δαεμάνε, να είσαι πολύχρονος και καλόχρονος. 
Εσύ να γράφεις κι εμείς να σε χαιρόμαστε.

Ως Βίκυ και ως Βίκη, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα-πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές σας!
Επόμενο βήμα: Να σκεφτούμε μια καλή συνταγή για τούρτα με καραμελωμένο μπέικον.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2014)

Δήμητρες, Δημήτριοι, Μήτσοι, χρόνια σας πολλά. Καλημέρες σ' όλους. Να κερδίσει η ομάδα σας (λατρεύω τις αντιφατικές ευχές του είδους «Καλά κέρδη σε όλους»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και χρόνια πολλά και στις Δημητρούλες.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στις εορτάζουσες και τους εορτάζοντες!


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2014)

Εδώ δεν μαρτυράει τα γενέθλιά του, ούτε καν τα χρόνια του. Αλλά τα μαρτύρησε στο ιστολόι του. Χρόνια πολλά, Σαραντάκο. Σε σένα, στο ιστολόγιο, στο κέφι σου. Να σε χαιρόμαστε όσοι σε αγαπάμε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, λεξίμαχε και μυθοδρακοκτόνε
πάντ' άξια να πολεμάς όσους τα λόγια τρώνε!






Σάρα-ντακ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2014)

Έτη πολλά!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 2, 2014)

Σαραντ, χρόνια πολλά και να τα εκατοστήσεις!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## sarant (Nov 2, 2014)

Eυχαριστώ και από εδώ για τις ευχές, ανταποδίδω λίγο πριν τελειώσει η μέρα!

ΥΓ Το κατεξοχήν μαρτυριάρικο είναι το Φέισμπουκ!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Νίκο Σαραντάκο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά. Πάντα γερός και μάχιμος. :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 8, 2014)

Των Ταξιαρχών σήμερα, που γιορτάζουν οι αγγέλοι. Να πούμε τα χρόνια πολλά σε Μιχάληδες, Γαβρίληδες (έχουμε κανένα;) και όλους τους εορτάζοντες. (Είναι πολλά τα ονόματα, έχει και Στρατηγούλες και Ταξιάρχες, και ...).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2014)

Και στα Πσιφια που γιορτάζουν τα στρογγυλά γενέθλιά τους και στους Σταμάτηδες και τις Ματίνες, έτη πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2014)

...
Ξύπνα, περδικο*μάτα* μου - Villagers of Ioannina City






Ξύπνα, περδικομάτα μου, κι ήρθα στο μαχαλά σου
Χρυσά στολίδια σου 'φερα να πλέξεις στα μαλλιά σου

Ξύπνα, κι ο κανακάρης σου θέλει να το γλεντήσει
Χορευτακίζει και λαλεί, εσένα να σε τιμήσει!


Επειδή έχουμε και κάποιες παραδόσεις και πρέπει να τις τηρούμε, τουλάχιστο μια φορά την πενταετία. Και δυο και τρεις. Υπερτυρούμε. 

«Αλλ' ουκ άσεις, Κακοφωνίκιε, ουκ άσεις!»


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2014)

Δαιμάνε, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! (Και τους υπόλοιπους, φυσικά :))


----------



## psifio (Nov 14, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ (καθυστερημένα, ένεκα απουσίας) για τις ευχές, και αντεύχομαι! :)



drsiebenmal said:


> Και στα Πσιφια που γιορτάζουν τα στρογγυλά γενέθλιά τους και στους Σταμάτηδες και τις Ματίνες, έτη πολλά!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, Alexandra!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

Όλα τα καλά, Άλεξ! Υγεία και ευημερία!


----------



## cougr (Nov 16, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από εδώ, Alex, εκατόχρονη κι ευτυχισμένη!!!


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, πάντα γερή και κεφάτη. Σε ευχαριστούμε για όσα μας έχεις προσφέρει!


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και από εδώ στην Αλεξάντρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2014)

Εγώ σας ευχαριστώ για τις συγκινητικές ευχές σας!


----------



## crystal (Nov 16, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και χαρούμενα, Άλεξ!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 16, 2014)

Να τα εκατοστήσεις και ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές! 

«Ό,τι επιθυμώ»; Επιθυμώ να μην τα εκατοστήσω παρά μόνο αν είμαι απόλυτα υγιής στο σώμα και στον νου. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2014)

Να φτάσεις τα 200 και να είσαι φιτ και κοτσονάτη! Το σημαντικό είναι να περνάς τα χρόνια σου με άτομα που αγαπάς και σ' αγαπάνε, να δημιουργείς και να ανακαλύπτεις. Αυτά σού εύχομαι, λοιπόν.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 16, 2014)

Χρόνια πάρα πολλά, εξαιρετικά ευτυχισμένα, ενδιαφέροντα και δημιουργικά!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ζεστές και δημιουργικές ευχές! Αν πει κανένας ότι το διαδίκτυο αποξενώνει, θα τον καρυδώσω.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά, χρόνια ονειρεμένα
στην αγκαλιά σου να βαστείς ό,τι αρέσει εσένα
Να γίνεις εκατό χρονώ... όι δα! να τα χιλιάσεις!
πάντα γερή και λαγαρή να τα καλοπεράσεις
Και ανε θες κι άλλες ευκές, κοίτα να μας κεράσεις 

Alexandra* - Romano Mussolini






* «Blues for Alexandra» είναι ο τίτλος, αλλά όπως ξεκάθαρα ακούγεται, αυτό αναφέρεται στο στυλ της μουσικής, όχι στη διάθεση. In a blues mode, not mood.

Αντί για ευχετήρια κάρτα, μερικές γατούλες του Θεόφιλου Αλέξανδρου Σταϊνλέν, με υπόκρουση το Petit Fleur του Σίντνεϊ Μπεσέ:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, μεγάλε μου ποιητή! Φαντάζεσαι να είμαι 100 χρονών και να γράφω στη Λεξιλογία; Δεν θα ήταν άσχημα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2014)

...
Αν θες «μεγάλο» άλλονε
να πεις, μου κάνεις χάρη
μικιό να λες εμένανε
με του μικιού τη χάρη

Εγώ δεν είμαι ποιητής 
μα μαντιναδολόγος
μικιός μικιός και ταπεινός
σα δαίμων λεξιλόγος





Alexandra said:


> ... Φαντάζεσαι να είμαι 100 χρονών και να γράφω στη Λεξιλογία; Δεν θα ήταν άσχημα.


Όντε τη δω την όμορφη μέσα στην αγκαλιά μου
αν είμαι κι εκατό χρονώ, κουλουμουντρά η καρδιά μου

Του μέτρου είναι άρχοντας μεγάλος ο Κορνάρος
κι εγώ ένας παραμικρός του στίχου ποπολάρος

~ Κωστής Φραγκούλης


----------



## VickyN (Nov 17, 2014)

Να ζήσεις, Αλεξάνδρα, με όλα τα καλά και πολλές-πολλές χαρές!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας θερμά για τις ευχές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2014)

Στις Κατερίνες μας, εξαφανισμένες και μη, χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά! 

Με μια Ουαλή Κέιτ που τραγουδάει μαγικά, εδώ στα αγγλικά:

Are you with me now? - Cate Le Bon






κι εκεί στα ουαλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2015)

*Χρόνια πολλά, Λεξιλογία* (κάποτε υπήρχαν κουράγια και το γλεντούσαμε ακόμη...)

Και καλή Πρωταπριλιά! :devil:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 4, 2015)

Παλαβρίτσα μας! Παυλάρα μας!  Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπημένη μας μοδερατόρισα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, Παλάβρα μας! Να τα χιλιάσεις!


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και χαρούμενα! Με υγεία και πολλές αγκαλιές στο μπουμπουκάκι. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 4, 2015)

Να τα χιλιάσεις, με ευτυχία και υγεία, και να έχεις ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, α_μάτ_ιαστα, πολύχρωμα και φίνα
καλόχαρα, να χαίρεσαι πάντα την αγορίνα!

Αφιερωμένα σε μικρομαμά πορτογαλόφωνη και μικρογιό γλυκόλαλο: 

Coloridos - Palavra Cantada







Eu sou um bebezinho - Palavra Cantada






And the back vocalist's back catalogue. 

Τι γίνεται; Θ' αργήσουν τα γλυκά; Ακόμα το περιμένω εκείνο το τσιζκέικ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2015)

Με λίγη καθυστέρηση, τις ευχές μου για χρόνια πολλά και υπέροχα, δημιουργικά και γεμάτα με ό,τι ευχάριστο μπορεί να σου φέρει αυτή η ζωή. :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 17, 2015)

Με πολλή καθυστέρηση, τις ευχαριστίες μου σε όλους για τις ευχές σας!!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2015)

Καλημέρα αγαπητοί συνλεξιλόγοι! 

Ενημερώνω ότι σήμερα δέχομαι ευχές για την ονομαστική μου γιορτή, προς τιμήν της πιανίστριας και συνθέτιδας Τατιάνα Πέτροβνα Πετρόβνα Νικολάγεβνα. Όσοι παραξενεύονται με την ιδέα της ονομαστικής γιορτής στη μνήμη ενός κοινού θνητού, θα βρουν την εξήγηση στο μπλογκ μου, στην ανάρτηση "άθεο εορτολόγιο". 

Γιατί κι εμείς οι άθεοι έχουμε ψυχή βρε δελφέ και θέλουμε να κεράσουμε κι ένα σοκολατάκι, να ακούσουμε και μια ευχή.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, λοιπόν, Αόρατη Τατιάνα! Με υγεία και δημιουργικότητα!


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2015)

Έτη πολλά και άθεα!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 4, 2015)

Χεχεχε! Μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα! Χρόνια πολλά και όμορφα και από μένα! :) :) :)


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά! :woot:
Και: Πετρόβνα (παροξύτονο) Νικολάγιεβα (χωρίς νι). 
Για το Νικολάγιεβα (αντί Νικολάγεβα) τα έχω πει στο νήμα για τον Μεντελέγιεφ. 

ΥΓ Palavra, χρόνια πολλά — τόσο πολλά όσο πολλή ήταν η καθυστέρηση με την οποία στα λέω! :inno:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2015)

Το *Πέτροβνα μου ξέφυγε (θέλω να πω το ήξερα) αλλά το *Νικολάγεβνα νόμιζα ότι ήταν έτσι. Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση, ας το διορθώσει κάποιος και στην ανάρτησή μου, γιατί παρήλθε ο χρόνος που έχω δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας. Ευχαριστώ.

Παιδιά μου σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, με σκλαβώσατε! Σας υπόσχομαι να είμαι κι εγώ πιο συνεπής στο μέλλον με τις ευχές, γιατί μονίμως τις ξεχνάω!


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα σε όσους κι όσες ξέχασα. Για τα σοκολατάκια, να δούμε τι διευθέτηση θα κάνουμε.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στην Τατιάνα Συμπατίτσεσκι Τσερνίλα! 

Ink - Coldplay






I see the road begin to climb
I see your stars begin to shine

* Симпати́ческие Черни́ла = Συμπαθητική Μελάνη


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2015)

Σπασίμπα, σύντροφε! Αυτό το "συμπαθητική" τώρα είναι συνώνυμο του άλλου "συμπαθητική" στα ρώσικα;


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Ειρήνες και στην Ειρήνη μας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2015)

Πολλές ευχές!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2015)

Πολύχρονη. Πάρε μια σουίτα που άκουγα χτες μετά από πολυυυυυ καιρό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 5, 2015)

Από τα ωραιότερα ονόματα! Χρόνια πολλά στις εορτάζουσες!


----------



## crystal (May 5, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πολλές ευχές κι από μένα. :)


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2015)

...
E, πού πάτε χωρίς να σας ευχηθώ κι εγώ ο αργοπορημένος τα χρόνια πολλά; :)


Irene - Mike Oldfiled


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 6, 2015)

Κι από μένα χρόνια πολλά, Ειρήνη! :) Πολλές πολλές ευχές!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Ελένη, την Έλενα, την Ελεάνα, τη Λένα, τη Λενιώ, την Ελενίτσα, τη Λένγκω, την Ελεονόρα, τη Νόρα, τη Μαριλένα, τον Κωνσταντίνο, τον Κώστα, τον Κωστή, τον Κώτσο, τον Κωστάκη, τον Κωστάλα, τη Νάντια, την Κωνσταντίνα, την Ντίνα και όποιον άλλο έχει καταφέρει να καταστρέψει κάπως αλλιώς αυτά τα όμορφα ονόματα.


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα σε εορτάζουσες κι εορτάζοντες!


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και ηλιόλουστα σε όσους γιορτάζουν, με μια νια ομορφόθωρη κι ομορφόλαλη, την Ελένα:

Sunlight - Helena






Ίσως όμως να είναι Έλενα, αφού:

Given her upbringing, it’s not surprising that Helena’s songs are rooted in the imagination. Born into a musical family in Mussoorie, India (her South African-Greek father is a professional sitar and tabla player and her Swiss-Canadian mother is a classical Indian vocalist), Helena was raised in a forest-like setting in rural Pennsylvania where she was nurtured in music and art. 


Κι άλλη μια ηλιόλουστη και αυστραλοθαλασσοβρεμένη: 

The Bright Side - Helena Brochocka






Τη δροσιά τους να 'χετε!


----------



## stathis (Jun 8, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, Dr7x! Να τα χιλιάσεις επταπλασιάσεις!


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2015)

Πολύχρονος, δόκτορα! Ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2015)

Χιλιόχρονος, Δόκτορα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ 7 Χ πολλές Χ 1000 φορές! :)


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2015)

Και από μένα εφτά χιλιάδες ευχές για χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Χρόνια πολλά, ειρηνικά, δημιουργικά, ανέμελα, ανέφελα, με υγεία και ευτυχία. (Το παράκανα; Να κόψω κάτι;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ και για τις νικόφερτες ευχές!



nickel said:


> (Το παράκανα; Να κόψω κάτι;)


Εξαρτάται. Σε ποιον ΦΠΑ εμπίπτουν οι ευχές;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2015)

Δρα, πολύχρονος! Υγεία, ευτυχία και διάθεση για δημιουργία! [κι ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς, βεβαίως - εξαιρουμένων των αθλητικών ;) ]


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε ποιον ΦΠΑ εμπίπτουν οι ευχές;



Στον Φόρο Προαιρετικής Απόδοσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Φόρος Προαιρετικής Απόδοσης, ευχές πλην συγκεκριμένων τομέων, πολύ ανεκτική κοινωνία έχουμε γίνει στο φόρουμ ...:devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

(Με την ευκαιρία, ας καταγραφεί επιθυμία που μου διαβιβάστηκε μέσω ΡΜ να μη γίνει η φετινή θερινή συνάντηση πριν από τις 20/7... ;)).


----------



## VickyN (Jun 8, 2015)

Όλα τα καλά, δόκτορά μας, με πολλές επιτυχίες!


----------



## crystal (Jun 8, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και πολύ-πολύ χαρούμενα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Δόκτωρ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2015)

Να σε χαιρόμαστε, εφταπλέ μας δόκτορα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ και τους επόμενους. Ζάζουλα, με εκείνα τα ψηφιακά ηλεσοκολατάκια τι μαθαίνεις, προχωράει η έρευνα;


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2015)

.....


daeman said:


> daeman said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



:clap: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14976-Down-at-the-Doctor-s&p=245194&viewfull=1#post245194


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Τα 'φχαριστώ μου Δαίμανε,
μετράν' για όλα τα χρόνια,
που εφταπλά μού εύχεσαι· και ναι,
με βίντεα τρομερά και νήματα κανόνια.
:inno:


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2015)

Εγώ θα στείλω τις θερμές ευχές μου στον Δόκτορα φιλεύοντάς τον κι ένα δωράκι:

*Ο Γκάρι Κασπάροφ στην Αθήνα!*

Οι σκακιστές της Καλλιθέας γνωρίζουν το νέο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον Εάριον, ευχαριστώ... :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2015)

Τα χρόνια πολλά (με 24ωρη καθυστέρηση του λεξίαρχου) στον Ρογήρο!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2015)

Ε, να τα πούμε κι από εδώ: Χρόνια πολλά, Ρογήρε μας! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να γράφεις ακόμα πιο πολλά! :) :) :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα, Ρογήρε!


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2015)

(Για να τα λέτε, κάτι θα ξέρετε...)

Πολύχρονος, δημιουργικός και αισιόδοξος!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 13, 2015)

nickel said:


> (Για να τα λέτε, κάτι θα ξέρετε...)!


^ Ως άνω. Πολλές ευχές κι από μένα λοιπόν!


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 14, 2015)

Πολλές ευχαριστίες για τις ευχές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, Πορκ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά, Porkcastle!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## Philip (Jun 19, 2015)

Άλλες Γκούτε τσουμ Γκεμπούρτσταχ
Χάπι Μπέρθνταιη του γιού!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 19, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα! ??????


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στο Καπάκι μας -- χρόνια πολλά και στο παρόν νήμα! ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Χρόνια πολλά στις ακριβοθώρητες. Το νήμα είναι μόλις εξάχρονο; Τι κάναμε την πρώτη χρονιά, δεν ανταλλάσσαμε ευχές;


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... Το νήμα είναι μόλις εξάχρονο; Τι κάναμε την πρώτη χρονιά, δεν ανταλλάσσαμε ευχές;



*Happy birthday, curry!*

*Στην υγειά σας*

*Μα καλά, όλοι Απρίλη γεννήθηκαν σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;*

και όλες *οι λεξιευχές* μέχρι σήμερα.

~ The Sheriff of Sharingandbondingham, official purveyor of sharing, bonding and indexing to Her Majesty the LexiQueen, by special self-appointment


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2015)

daeman, :lol: :lol: :lol:!

Και χρόνια πολλά, Κ.! Να τα εκατοστήσεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2015)

Πέτροι και Παύλοι, Παυλίνες και Πετρούλες, χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2015)

Ευχές σε όλους, να χειριστούμε μυαλωμένοι τα δύσκολα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους και όλες κι από εμένα :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2015)

Στις Μαρίες και τους Μάριους, τις Παναγιώτες και τους Παναγιώτηδες, τις Δέσποινες και τις Crystal που έχουν γενέθλια, χρόνια πολλά και καλές διακοπές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2015)

Σε όλες και όλους, όλα τα καλά (και μερσί)!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Στις Μαρίες και τους Μάριους, τις Παναγιώτες και τους Παναγιώτηδες, τις Δέσποινες και τις Crystal που έχουν γενέθλια, χρόνια πολλά και καλές διακοπές.


Ditto!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 15, 2015)

Πολλές ευχές κι από μένα στις εορτάζουσες ψυχές! :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 15, 2015)

Πριν τελειώσει η παγγιορτή, να ευχηθώ κι εγώ σε όσες και όσους γιορτάζουν!


----------



## VickyN (Aug 16, 2015)

Πολύχρονοι να είστε και να ξεκουράζεστε!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Αλεξάνδρες και τους Αλέξανδρους — και στους δικούς μας ακόμη περισσότερα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2015)

Πολυετείς και αειθαλείς!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 30, 2015)

Χρόνια πάρα πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά σε εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες, ειδικώς δε στη σούπερ μοδερατόρισσά μας! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ρότζερ!


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλά και καλοδιαλεγμένα
να 'ναι γραμματιζούμενα, πάντα καλογραμμένα
να 'ν' όλα καλοστόχαστα κι όμορφα συνταγμένα!

_Take Ten_ - Paul Desmond






Άμποτε και συντάξιμα και καλοσυνταγμένα :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά Νικόλαε, έτη πολλά σου Βίκη
να είναι όλα κατ' ευχήν, χαρά, και αραλίκι


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 15, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες - να τα εκατοστίσετε!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2015)

Χρόνια σας πολλά και πολύ πολύ καλά!


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2015)

Χρόνια σας πολλά. Σήμερα ακούω μαλακά πράγματα, για να επουλώσω τις πληγές από τα χτεσινοβραδινά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... Σήμερα ακούω μαλακά πράγματα ...



Κι εγώ:

Happy Birthday - The Ramones (Simpsoned in Rosebud)






—Have the Rolling Stones killed.
—But, sir, those are not...
—Do as I say!

Coming up on today's show, The Birthday Massacre. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στη Βίκη, με μια καντάδα μεχικάνα! :)

Las Mañanitas (de la pelicula _Nosotros los pobres, _1948) - Pedro Infante 






Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el rey David
Hoy por ser día de tu santo, te las cantamos a ti

Despierta, Vicky, despierta, mira que ya amaneció
ya los pajarillos cantan la luna ya se metió

Qué linda está la mañana en que vengo a saludarte
venimos todos con gusto y placer a felicitarte

El día en que tu naciste nacieron todas las flores
y en la pila del bautismo cantaron los ruiseñores

Ya viene amaneciendo, ya la luz del día nos dio
Levántate de mañana mira que ya amaneció


_*Las Mañanitas*_ is a traditional Mexican birthday song sung in Mexico at birthday parties, usually early in the morning to awaken the birthday person, also before eating cake, and especially as part of the custom of serenading women. In Mexico, Las Mañanitas is sung to men and women of all ages. In some countries, such as Colombia, the song is only sung to girls, especially on their 15th birthdays. Perhaps the most famous rendition of "Las Mañanitas" is that sung by Pedro Infante to "Chachita" in the movie _Nosotros los pobre_s.

Several decades later, in an all too distant future (1955) :laugh::






Ya los pajarillos cantan la luna ya se metió!


----------



## VickyN (Sep 15, 2015)

Τι όμορφο! 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Χρόνια σου πολλά και πολύ δημιουργικά, daeman!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα στη Βίκη και στον Δαεμάνο!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά — και ό,τι επιθυμείτε!


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2015)

Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ο Μεϊμαράκης ότι γιορτάζουν οι Σοφίες σήμερα, οπότε «Χρόνια πολλά, Σοφία»!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2015)

Και οι Ελπίδες, οι Πίστες και οι Αγάπες! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες!


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2015)

Χρόνια τους πολλά!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 23, 2015)

Δαεμανούλη, σου ζητώ συγγνώμη που άργησα τόσες μέρες να σου ευχηθώ! Πέρασα μια βδομάδα ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη και δεν προλάβαινα με τίποτα! Χρόνια πολλά, λοιπόν, με ευτυχία και μουσική! :) Τις καλημέρες μου!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Πέρασα μια βδομάδα ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη και δεν προλάβαινα με τίποτα!



Ελπίζω για καλό. Π.χ. να κατέβηκες υποψήφια με κάποιον συνδυασμό. Και να έχασες, φυσικά. :)

Άντε, όλα καλύτερα να είναι!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω για καλό. Π.χ. να κατέβηκες υποψήφια με κάποιον συνδυασμό. Και να έχασες, φυσικά. :)
> 
> Άντε, όλα καλύτερα να είναι!



Χεχε! Με τίποτα! Κατά τ' αλλα, ναι, είναι ήδη καλύτερα, ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ μου! :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Δαεμανούλη, σου ζητώ συγγνώμη που άργησα τόσες μέρες να σου ευχηθώ! Πέρασα μια βδομάδα ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη και δεν προλάβαινα με τίποτα! Χρόνια πολλά, λοιπόν, με ευτυχία και μουσική! :) Τις καλημέρες μου!



Μα τι συγγνώμη, βρε Όλι; 
Έως και ημέρας τεσσαράκοντα της εορτής παρελθούσης δεχόμεθα ευχάς και δη από καρδιάς μικρομαμάς. 
Δαίμων δε λέγει: «Ευχαριστώμεν. Ευαρεστήθημεν».

40 days - Dave Brubeck Quartet


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2015)

Δήμητρες και Δημήτρηδες, χρόνια πολλά!

(Και οι Τράκηδες, εδώ εντάσσονται...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά, δημιουργικά.

Πάνω απ' όλα, στον αγαπημένο Μήτσο της ζωής μου.


----------



## VickyN (Oct 26, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους. Σ΄όσους είναι κοντά, σ΄ όσους είναι πιο μακριά και σ΄ όσους θα φύγουν για τα ξένα. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα σε όλες τις εορτάζουσες κι όλους τους εορτάζοντες! Τα όνειρά τους να πραγματοποιούνται κι οι προσδοκίες τους να εκπληρώνονται!


----------



## Earion (Nov 2, 2015)

Earion said:


> Έχουμε στις 2 Νοεμβρίου, *την πιο αισιόδοξη μέρα του χρόνου*, την εορτή των αγίων
> 
> *Ακινδύνου, Αφθονίου, Ελπιδοφόρου και Ανεμποδίστου​*
> Η ωραιότερη ημέρα για να ξεκινούν σχέδια. Λάβετέ το υπόψη όποτε πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει κάτι μεγάλο στη Λεξιλογία.



Χρόνια πολλά σε όσους βλέπουν αισιόδοξα το μέλλον!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2015)

Μάτα, Νίνα, Μιχάληδες, Άγγελοι και Αγγελίνες, Γαβρίληδες και Γαβριέλες, Σταμάτηδες και Σταματίνες, Ταξιάρχες και ανθυπολοχαγοί, Σεραφείμ (τα ονόματα, όχι τα επώνυμα), όσες και όσοι γιορτάζετε σήμερα, χρόνια πολλά, κεφάτα, με υγεία και προσωπική ευημερία!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους εσάς που γιορτάζετε σήμερα!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 8, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά σε εορτάζουσες και εορτάζοντες!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, με έναν Μιχαήλ με μαγικά δάχτυλα, τον Μάικ Μπλούμφιλντ, to His Holy Modal Majesty: 







and to Her Holy Modal Highness:







Follow me, baby, I'll show you a gypsy good time :






που λέει ο συνονόματος κι από σπόντα συντοπίτης μου Νικ Γκραβενίτης. 
Wish you're always lookin' for fun and feelin' groovy!


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και σε σας και σε μας. Με πολλή από τη μια κρίση και καθόλου από την άλλη.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και εύχομαι κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες και τις εορτάζουσες χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά και ηλιόλουστα στην Αλεξάνδρα, με μια «Ημέρα στην παραλία» από τον Alex B. Shaw:

Dia de praia


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, Άλεξ!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, αγαπητοί συλλεξιλόγοι!


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2015)

Να μας ζούν και να χαιρόμαστε τις Μαρίες και τους Μάριους, τις Βιργινίες και τις Λεμονιές (μα έτσι λέει το eortologio.gr), τις Σουλτάνες, τις Δέσποινες, αλλά και ειδικότερα τη Μάρω, τη Μαριώ, τη Μαριωρή, τη Μαρίκα, τη Μαριγώ, τη Μαριγούλα, τη Μαρούλα, τη Μαρίτσα, τη Μαριέττα (με ένα ή δύο τ), τη Μαρούσα, τη Μάρσια, τη Σούζυ, την Τάνια, τη Δέσπω, τη Δεσποινιώ, την Ντέπη και την Πέπη. Αν σας ξέχασα, ξίδι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2015)

Εις πολλά έτη τους, Λεξιδέσποτα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2015)

Μια σπάνια ονομαστική γιορτή σήμερα: Χρόνια πολλά στο νέο μέλος μας, τη Λευκή!


----------



## Earion (Jan 1, 2016)

Η Πρωτοχρονιά είναι κσι ονομσστική εορτή. Να μην ξεχάσουμε τις ευχές.

Χρόνια πολλά στους Βασίληδες και στις Βασιλικούλες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 1, 2016)

Χρόνια τους πολλά κι από μένα!

Ας θυμηθούμε ότι και για μας τους άθεους είναι σήμερα του αγίου Βασιλείου... Ραφαηλίδη. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά σε Βασιλικές και σε Βασίληδες με μικρή χρονοκαθυστέρηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2016)

Εφτά χρόνια συμπλήρωσε το ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου _Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία_, «*εφτά χρόνια με και χωρίς φαγούρα*» όπως είναι ο τίτλος στη σημερινή του δημοσίευση.

Μια και, όπως γράφει, πρόσφατα συμπληρώθηκαν τα 12 εκατομμύρια επισκέψεις στο ιστολόγιο, να ευχηθώ και από εδώ να τις εκατοστήσει σε εκατομμύρια, με τα πάντα ενδιαφέροντα γλωσσικά και λεξιλογικά του θέματα, που εύχομαι να τα πολυμυριάσει από τα ως τώρα 2591 του.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2016)

Hear, hear! 

Καλημέρα


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2016)

Eυχαριστώ πολύ και από εδώ, πάντα ν'ανταμώνουμε!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2016)

Μπράβο, και εις πολλά περισσότερα!


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2016)

sarant said:


> Eυχαριστώ πολύ και από εδώ, πάντα ν'ανταμώνουμε!



Και να ξεφαντώνουμε!














......................


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Έπεσε το μάτι μου στο μέρος του φόρουμ που αναφέρει εορτές και επετείους και σκέφτηκα ότι είναι ευκαιρία να ευχηθούμε χρόνια πολλά στον dominotheory, τον άξιο αυτό φίλο του φόρουμ. Πολύχρονος και παραγωγικός!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## dominotheory (Mar 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έπεσε το μάτι μου στο μέρος του φόρουμ που αναφέρει εορτές και επετείους και σκέφτηκα ότι είναι ευκαιρία να ευχηθούμε χρόνια πολλά στον dominotheory, τον άξιο αυτό φίλο του φόρουμ. Πολύχρονος και παραγωγικός!



Ευχαριστώ, nickel, για τα καλά σου λόγια, αλλά και για την -ομολογουμένως αξιοθαύμαστη- προσφορά σου γενικότερα!!! Εύχομαι κι εγώ ν' απολαύσουμε πολλά ακόμη δημιουργικά χρόνια και αξιόλογα νήματα από εσένα και τη Λεξιλογία!!! ;):up:






Sly & The Family Stone - Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin)


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2016)

...
Για να μη σου ευχηθώ με Fats Domino όπως σε πρωτοκαλωσόρισα, ούτε με το πολυακουσμένο Domino του Βαν Μόρισον, ιδού η Ντόμινο Κερκ, κόρη του Σάιμον Κερκ, του ντράμερ των Free και των Bad Company, στο Tropical Moonlight και το Ordinary World:











Ό,τι αγαπάς να βρίσκεις, Ντόμινε, και να βρισκόμαστε! :up:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 1, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά και όμορφα, Ντόμινε! :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 2, 2016)

Ντόμινος; Όπως Ντέρεκ εντ δε Ντόμινος;






Derek and the Dominoes. _Keep On Growing

_με όλα τα υπονοοούμενα ως ευχή...


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 3, 2016)

.....
Earion, oliver και daeman, ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς για τις όμορφες ευχές και σύντομα θα αντευχηθώ κι εγώ, με μουσικά δωράκια.

Ένα, που έχω εύκαιρο, το στέλνω από τώρα:






Syd Barrett - Dominoes


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2016)

Χμμ, Ντόμινε, ανακαλύψαμε ότι δεν παίζεις ντόμινο ;), οπότε ας επαναλάβω τις ευχές μου από το #1527, αλλά χωρίς τσαχπινιές: Να τα χιλιάσεις! :)


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 11, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ, Ντόμινε, ανακαλύψαμε ότι δεν παίζεις ντόμινο ;), οπότε ας επαναλάβω τις ευχές μου από το #1527, αλλά χωρίς τσαχπινιές: Να τα χιλιάσεις! :)



Ευχαριστώ γιατρέ μου!!! :)






Jelly Roll Morton - Doctor Jazz 


ΥΓ. Αυτό το «σύντομα θα αντευχηθώ κι εγώ, με μουσικά δωράκια» δεν το έχω ξεχάσει. Τώρα, όσον αφορά το _σύντομο_ της υπόθεσης: κοιτάξτε την ώρα (δημοσίευσης του παρόντος). Μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διορθωτές άνθρωποι είστε, θα με καταλάβετε πιστεύω... ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά, Παλ Αύρα μας!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 4, 2016)

Μπα? Γιορτή? Όσα ξέρουν οι νοικοκύρηδες, δεν τα ξέρουμε εμείς τα απλά μέλη! Χρόνια πολλά λοιπόν κι από μένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2016)

Γενέθλια (το λέει στην πρώτη σελίδα του φόρουμ, κάτω κάτω, στο What's Going On :) ).


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 4, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά, Παλάβρα, να τα εκατοστίσεις!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 4, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Παλ!


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2016)

Τα καλύτερα κι από 'δώ.


----------



## sarant (Apr 4, 2016)

Πολύχρονη κι ευτυχισμένη!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2016)

Με μικρή καθυστέρηση, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εσάς :)


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2016)

Γεωργία, Γιώργο, χρόνια πολλά. Μη νομίζετε ότι, επειδή είναι κινητή, θα ξεφύγετε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2016)

Οι Τάσοι και οι Τασίες (σχεδόν) ξέφυγαν, πάντως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Ειρήνες μας!


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Ειρήνη!


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2016)

...
Irena's Theme - Giorgio Moroder (with Nastassja's scenes from _Cat People_)






Sooo Kinski.

May the 5th be with you! :up: 
Far better than the fourth, in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## crystal (May 7, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2016)

Ελένη, χρόνια πολλά. Κώστα, χρόνια πολλά. Και με πολλές αντοχές!


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Κώστα και στην Ελένη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2016)

Και σε όλες τις παραλλαγές των ονομάτων τους!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2016)

Έτη πολλά, Ρογήρε! Ευδιάθεται και παραγωγικά!


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 12, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έτη πολλά, Ρογήρε! Ευδιάθεται και παραγωγικά!



Θερμότατες ευχαριστίες, αγαπητέ Δρα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα δημιουργικά!


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 12, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα δημιουργικά!



Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2016)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στον Ρογήρο με έναν άλλο Πέτρο που ξέρω ότι εκτιμά! 

Και γλεντισμένα: All aboard for Funtime (David Bowie & Iggy Pop) - Peter Murphy







Time has got nothing to do with it







so, funtime again, in the 12" cabaret remix:







and, after Banging the T.Rex Gong, the live cover by Oh, boy! Blondie:







Get it on, like a gong, get it on :up: All Night Long!






Une rose qui a joue son role
Mon Miroir, 
Mon clef d'or
Mon cheval
Et mon gant sont les cinq secrets de ma puissance
Je voulais livrer
Il vous suffira de mettre ce gant
A votre main droite
Il vous transportera ou vous desirez l'etre


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2016)

Θερμές ευχές στον εορτάζοντα, είπε κι ο νίκελ, θαμμένος κάτω από μια πυραμίδα βιντεάκια.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 12, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα, Ρογήρε. Να τα εκατοστήσετε.

Μα τι έγινε, όλοι τον Ιούνιο έχουν γενέθλια; Δεν είναι μόνο ο Δόκτωρ, είχα και την αδελφή μου πριν από τρεις ημέρες. Δεν σας προλαβαίνω...


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Μα τι έγινε, όλοι τον Ιούνιο έχουν γενέθλια; ...



[h=1]Μα καλά, όλοι Απρίλη γεννήθηκαν σ' αυτό το φόρουμ; [/h]


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 13, 2016)

Δαεμάνε (με τα εκπληκτικά σου βιντεάκια του Πέτρου που πράγματι λατρεύω), Νίκελ και Δούκα, σας υπερευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2016)

Σε Μαρίες, Μάριους, Παναγιώτες, Παναγιώτηδες, Δέσποινες (καθώς και στην Crystal, που έχει γενέθλια), χρόνια πολλά, καλές διακοπές και γερά στο παιχνίδι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2016)

Ευχαριστούμπες! :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 18, 2016)

Αντί για άλλες ευχές, ένα τραγουδάκι λίγο πειραγμένο (η βραδιά είχε —και έχει— κέφι).


----------



## Earion (Oct 26, 2016)

Σήμερα δε γιορτάζουνε οι Δημήτρηδες και οι Δημητρούλες; Χρόνια τους πολλά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2016)

Χρόνια μας πολλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2016)

Χρόνια σας πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2016)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στην Παλάβρα!

Αυτό για να βρίσκεται σε περίπτωση ανάγκης, π.χ. σε καμιά κρίση υπογλυκαιμίας  :







κι αυτό για τον ρυθμό του, γιατί επανάληψις μήτηρ μαθήσεως:






Και περιμένω τη σοκολατόπιτα, εφτά χρόνια τώρα... 

Τι να τα κάνεις τα τραγούδια μου, είναι πολύ ζαχαρωμένα
ταιριάζουν για σοκολατόπιτα που μου την τάζεις ολοένα

:twit:

Δεχόμεθα και προφιτερόλ, αρκεί να είναι σε συσκευασία γίγας, ζαζουλιάρικη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά στην Παλάβρα και στο Πσηφίο (μάτια που μας ξέχασαν)...


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2016)

Χρόνια σας πολλά. Σας έχω δωράκι...







Φέτος η πρωταπριλιά ήρθε νωρίς. 

Έγινε κι η σοκολάτα σαν τις επικουρικές.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και χρόνια πολλά και από μένα στο Πσηφίο!


----------



## psifio (Nov 15, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω! (Δεν σας έχω ξεχάσει! Απλά όπως κάθε χρόνο τέτοιες μέρες τρέχω και δε φτάνω...)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 6, 2016)

Να χαιρόμαστε τους Νίκους μας! Γνωρίζω δύο, αλλά μπορεί να έχουμε κι άλλους.


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2016)

Εχουμε κι άλλους, νάσαι καλά!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2016)

Ευχαριστούμε, κι απ' αυτό το μετερίζι νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2017)

Χρόνια πολλά και στρογγυλά στον Ντόμινο!


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2017)

Themis said:


> - Στάσου, Φλεβάρη μισερέ, που 'χεις λειψές τις μέρες
> και με αστέρι φωτεινό να στολιστείς γυρεύεις.
> Εγώ 'μαι ο Μάρτης ο τρανός, τη μάνητά μου φεύγε.
> ......



Καλομηνιά!


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 3, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χρόνια πολλά και στρογγυλά στον Ντόμινο!



Ευχαριστώ, γιατρέ μου, που μου συμπαραστάθηκες σ' αυτή τη δύσκολη φάση της ζωής μου.
(είναι πραγματικά ζόρικη η ώρα που πρέπει ν' αποδεχτείς ότι αφήνεις την εφηβεία πίσω σου) 

Κι επειδή είσαι ζόρικος γιατρός και καταφέρνεις να στέκεσαι καλά και ψηλά στην εξαιρετικά απαιτητική σκηνή της Λεξιλογίας, σου αφιερώνω ένα ζόρικο και τσίφτικο τραγουδάκι από έναν άλλο σπουδαίο γιατρό που τα κατάφερε εξίσου καλά στην ακόμη πιο δύσκολη σκηνή της αμερικάνικης (αυτός, λόγω συγκριτικού πλεονεκτήματος, έγινε και international...) μουσικής βιομηχανίας. 
Ευχαριστώ γιατρέ και δεν ξεχνώ!!!






Dr. Dre - Still D.R.E. ft. Snoop Dogg


Αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό: Υπάρχει και εναλλακτική, αν το τραγουδάκι δεν καλύπτει τα γούστα σου. 
Εδώ έχουμε άλλον γιατρό, κεντρική φιγούρα της τζαζ, πιθανότατα και τον νονό του είδους.






Jelly Roll Morton and his Red Hot Peppers - Doctor Jazz Stomp (1926)


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 4, 2017)

daeman said:


> Και χρόνια σου πολλά, ανέφελα κι ανέμελα! :up:



Thank you Daeman, my man!!!






MOTHER LOVE BONE - MAN OF GOLDEN WORDS


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2017)

Με γιατροπόρεψες κανονικά, Ντόμινε... :) Και μη χολοσκάς με τα πενηνταράκια, έχει ωραία κι από την από εδώ μεριά της μεζούρας...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2017)

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα στον διακεκριμένο μας δόκτορα! Να τα χιλιάσεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ, Χαρβ! :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 15, 2017)

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ στον αγαπητό δόκτορα, κι ας κρίνει αυτός αν οι ευχές μου είναι καθυστερημένες ή όχι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ, Δουκότατέ μου


----------



## Neikos (Sep 15, 2017)

Όσα είν' στην τούρτα τα κεριά που σβήνεις, Δαεμάνε
τόσες να έχεις έμορφες ρακή να σε κερνάνε.

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά!


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2017)

Neikos said:


> Όσα είν' στην τούρτα τα κεριά που σβήνεις, Δαεμάνε
> τόσες να έχεις έμορφες ρακή να σε κερνάνε.



Να 'σαι καλά, βρε Νικολή, που δίνεις τις ευκές σου
Ευχαριστώ σε από καρδιάς και πίνω στσι χαρές σου!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 15, 2017)

Είθε τα χρόνια σου να είναι πολλά και καλά, Δαεμάνε, όπως τα τραγούδια που μας χαρίζεις!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2017)

Πολύχρονος κι ευτυχισμένος, εμπνευσμένος και δημιουργικός, αγαπητέ Δαεμάνε!


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2017)

Πολύχρονος, σύντροφε, και πολυευτυχισμένος. Και προκοπές στα παιδιά μας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2017)

Ας ευχηθώ κι εδώ με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση: πολύχρονος και ευτυχισμένος, Δαιμάνε μας!


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2017)

Να θυμηθούμε και να γιορτάσουμε τις Σοφίες μας. Τις κοντινές και τις μακρινές. Χρόνια σας πολλά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2017)

Ευχές και από εμένα.


----------



## Neikos (Apr 4, 2018)

Να ευχηθούμε χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά στην αγαπητή Παλάβρα.

Πιστεύω πως λίγη τουρκόφωνη μπόσα νόβα είναι ό,τι πρέπει. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2018)

Πολύχρονη, Παλ!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2018)

Χρόνια πολλά, Παλάβρα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2018)

Πάλι με μπερδεύετε. Γενέθλια ή ονομαστική; Χρόνια πολλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Και καλά, κυρίως.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 5, 2018)

Θα ποντάρω σε ένα «Να τα εκατοστίσεις, Παλάβρα!», με την ελπίδα ότι οι πληροφορίες μου δεν είναι λειψές.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2018)

Χρόνια πολλά στις Γεωργίες και τους Γιώργηδες. Έπεσε φέτος στις 23 η γιορτή και αιφνιδιάστηκα! :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2018)

Με μικρή καθυστέρηση, χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2018)

Και ευχαριστώ με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση για τις ευχές για τα γενέθλιά μου!


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2018)

Κώστα, Ελένη, χρόνια πολλά. Φούριες σήμερα!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 8, 2018)

Χρόνια πολλά, δόκτωρ! Να τα επτακοσιοστίσεις!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2018)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από εδώ. Εκ μέρους όλων όσων ευχήθηκαν κι αλλού. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ εκ βάθους καρδίας και από εδώ. :)


----------



## Neikos (Jun 8, 2018)

Χρόνια πολλά, δημιουργικά και μερακλίδικα, Ντόκτορ. Να 'σαι πάντα καλά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2018)

Πολλά ευχαριστώ, Νείκο. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2018)

Δημήτρη, Δήμητρα, Μήτσο, χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2018)

Φέτος έμαθα ότι σήμερα γιορτάζει ο άγιος Θεμιστοκλής. Οπότε, αν γιορτάζει και ο Θέμης, τις θερμότατες ευχές μου!


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2018)

Δεν γιορτάζει, καθότι όχι Θεμιστοκλής, αλλά ευχαριστεί.


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2019)

Έχουμε κι εμείς εδώ αφορμή να ευχηθούμε χρόνια πολλά σε όσους και όσες γιορτάζουν σήμερα. Εγκάρδιες ευχές λοιπόν σε Μαρίνους και Μαρίνες, παλιά και εκλεκτά μέλη του φόρουμ, με παρουσία συνεχή και συνεισφορά υπολογίσιμη.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 17, 2019)

Από τους Μαρίνους, ο υποφαινόμενος έχει δικό του όσιο και μάλιστα χειμωνιάτικο, αλλά ευχαριστεί φυσικά :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 18, 2019)

Γκλουπ! Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που την πατάμε σε τέτοια θέματα, αλλά κρίμα να χαθεί η ευκαιρία να ανταλλάξουμε θετικές σκέψεις! ;) :)


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2021)

Mother's Day Special:

Frank Zappa and the Mother (of his Invention), Rose Marie, 1942






Mother People - Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention







Keith Richards and his mother, Doris, 1945





street fighting boy

But what can a poor boy do
except to play for a rock 'n' roll band?


----------

